# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Sprzedam Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone (Ru486)

## tabletkiporonne.com.pl

Dzień dobry!

W tym ogłoszeniu chcielibyśmy przedstawić Ci naszą ofertę.

Posiadamy na sprzedaż oryginalne tabletki poronne takie jak:

Arthrotec, Cytotec i Mifepristone (RU486)

Szanse poronienia aż 98%!

Zamówienie można złożyć na naszej stronie:

tabletkiporonne . com . pl

Zapraszamy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wstrętni oszuści !!!!

----------


## tabletkiporonne.com.pl

> wstrętni oszuści !!!!


Proszę nie oczerniać skoro się nawet nic nie kupiło.

Mamy dostęp do oryginalnych tabletek ze sprawdzonych aptek.

----------


## tabletkiporonne.com.pl

> wstrętni oszuści !!!!


Proszę nie oczerniać skoro się nawet nic nie kupiło.

Mamy dostęp do oryginalnych tabletek ze sprawdzonych aptek.

----------


## Marta P.

Zamówiłam tam w poniedziałek i dzisiaj kurier przywiózł paczkę  :Smile:  Szybka przesyłka 3 dni.

W piątek robię cały zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proszę nie oczerniać skoro się nawet nic nie kupiło.
> 
> Mamy dostęp do oryginalnych tabletek ze sprawdzonych aptek.


wiemy oboje że mifepristone nie kupi się w żadnej aptece, są to leki ścisłego zarachowania wydawane na receptę w klinikach aborcyjnych

nie kupiłam od was i nie kupię, bo nie będę nabijać kabzy oszustom, sprzedającym w najlepszym wypadku arthrotec wart 50 zł za 500zł, a jako "mife" dokładającym tran, mig400 albo jakieś inne gówno . i zarówno na tej waszej stronie, jak i tutaj, pozytywne opinie piszecie sami sobie.

Swój zestaw kupiłam na womenonweb org, to obok womenhelp org jedyne miejsca w sieci, gdzie kobiety mogą się zaopatrzyć w oryginalny zestaw z mifepristone i misoprostolu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam Arthrotec 12 szt. - cena 145zł z wysyłką, pozostałość po "kuracji" może komuś sie przydadzą więcej informacji na mailu: arthrotec1985@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Swój zestaw kupiłam na womenonweb org, to obok womenhelp org jedyne miejsca w sieci, gdzie kobiety mogą się zaopatrzyć w oryginalny zestaw z mifepristone i misoprostolu[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Swój zestaw kupiłam na womenonweb org, to obok womenhelp org jedyne miejsca w sieci, gdzie kobiety mogą się zaopatrzyć w oryginalny zestaw z mifepristone i misoprostolu


[/QUOTE]

Nie. Celnicy nie cofaja przesyłek. 
To jakaś propaganda polskich handlarzy. 
Nie bierzcie z Women, bo celnicy, gówno prawda.  Wszystko wchodzi do polski zgodnie z prawem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec forte, przepisany przez lekarza. na dniach odbieram z apteki. więcej info na maila   jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## gość8578

Forum maszwybor.net 
tu znajdziesz odpowiedzi i wsparcie 
tabletki oryginalne tylko z wow lub whw.  Tylko te dwie organizacje mają oryginalne leki !!!!!!
To nie handlarze to organizacje non profit pomagające  kobietom gdzie aborcja nie jest legalnie dostępna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec 10 tabletek 220 zl orginalne w blistrach jestem osoba prywatna mieszkam we wloszech i bei mam problemu z dostepem do cytotecu pomoge w 100 %jesli potrzebujesz pomocy wyslij sms 501602784 przesylka dochodzi w 2 dni mozliwosc sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata Marta

----------


## adi3

Witam sprzedam tabletki Arthrotec 50mg w opakowaniu jest 20 tabletek cena za opakowanie 300zł prosze dzwonic na tel 726487824

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arth. w blistrach(12szt.-150zl)lub(20szt.-250zl)szybka wysyłka za pobraniem a na życzenie sprawdzenie zawartosci.tel.519-786-700 ps.udzielam porady dotyczacej podawania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam sprzedam tabletki Arthrotec 50mg w opakowaniu jest 20 tabletek cena za opakowanie 300zł prosze dzwonic na tel 726487824


niezła przebitka

w aptece opakowanie kosztuje 50 zł

----------


## marzena12345

Czesc! 

Tabletki Arthrotec kupiłam dla przyjaciółki jednak w ostateczności zdecydowała się na urodzić  :Smile: 

Posiadam jedno opakowanie kupione bezpośrednio w aptece, jednak sprzedane nam w cenie 300 zł Termin ważnosci  13.10.2017

cena 250 zł
wysyłka pobraniowa

venerdi25@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moge odsprzedac 8 tabletek,zostaly mi po "kuracji".Mnie juz nie bd potrzbne ale może komuś sie przydadza.Zaznaczam ze do pełnego powodzenia potrzebnych jest 12 sztuk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do "pełnego" powodzenia???

co to za określenie??

nie ma czegoś takiego, każdy organizm inaczej reaguje na misoprostol
są kobiety , którym pomaga tylko jedna dawka a są takie które nawet po 5 (20 tabletek) nie mają krwawienia

nie wciskajcie głupot ludziom jak się nie znacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie są objawy po zażyciu pierwszej tabl z zestawu wow ,czyli Mifepriston ?

----------


## koko1983

sprzedam arthrotec 100% orginalny dostałam na recepte 2 opakowania jedno zużyłam drugie odsprzedam cena 200 plus przesyłka za 20 tabletek moge pokazać zdjęcie paragonu dla zainteresowanych kupnem pytania pod emilia3337@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zdecydowanym Misoprostol 8 szt. oraz Mifepristone 1 szt. Cena i dobrej jakości zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne do 12 tyg. więcej tom.ski(małpa)onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam Arthrotec Forte, info pan_wan@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne wysyłka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia paczki. tel 721.518.033 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcialabym kupic tabletki.
Czy z womenweb naprawde dochodza bez problemu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Z WOW nie wszystkie paczki dochodzą. Moja została zatrzymana na urzędzie Celnym w Poznaniu, w wielkopolsce są trudności.
Napisałam do nich i prosili bym podała inny adres na który mogą wysłać, tylko że chodzi o czas.
Zamówiłam arthrotec pod numerem 669 943 632. Dostałam w ciągu 2 dni paczkę za 180 zł, ale nie wiem czy jeszcze ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytalam wlasnie ze do niektorych miejsc w polsce nie dochodzi..
Ja jestem z dolnego śląska.
No nic szukam dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sproboje moze pod tym nr tel. A to osoba prywatna czy zajmuja sie sprzedaża tego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zdecydowanym Misoprostol 8 szt. oraz Mifepristone 1 szt. Cena i dobrej jakości zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne do 12 tyg. więcej: iwonamatti@gmail.com

Masz niezaplanowany problem?.. do 12 tyg możesz go rozwiązać poczytaj o tym w sieci i wróć do tego ogłoszenia! UWAGA ! w PL nie jest zupełnie dostępny Mifepristone (RU 486) na wielu ofertach i zdjęciach oferuje się Mifepristone(RU 486)w rzeczywistości jest to tabl. przeciwbólowa z podrobionym stemplem (RU 486)!!! Nie kupuj podejrzanych leków!!!
Tabletka RU 486 oryginalnie jest w combipaku 4+1 plus 4!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki poronne które sama stosowałam. tel 721 518 033

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za informację. Ja też zamówiłam pod  669 943 632. Dostałam w paczkę z możliwością płatności i sprawdzenia przy odbiorze za 180 zł. Miła kobieta wysłała mi paczkę i miałam następnego dnia. Udało się i jestem już po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zdecydowanym Misoprostol 8 szt. oraz Mifepristone 1 szt. Cena i dobrej jakości zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne do 12 tyg. więcej: iwonamatti@gmail.com
> 
> Masz niezaplanowany problem?.. do 12 tyg możesz go rozwiązać poczytaj o tym w sieci i wróć do tego ogłoszenia! UWAGA ! w PL nie jest zupełnie dostępny Mifepristone (RU 486) na wielu ofertach i zdjęciach oferuje się Mifepristone(RU 486)w rzeczywistości jest to tabl. przeciwbólowa z podrobionym stemplem (RU 486)!!! Nie kupuj podejrzanych leków!!!
> Tabletka RU 486 oryginalnie jest w combipaku 4+1 plus 4!


Napisałam do tej osoby i ona chce za ten zestaw i tu UWAGA nie pospadajcie z krzeseł 840pln ! gdzie darowizna w fundacji wynosi około 70 euro. Ja rozumiem, że ktoś chce coś nie coś zarobić, ale to jest już totalną przesadą. Dziewczyny uważajcie na tą osobę i doradzam kierowanie się zdrowym rozsądkiem bo tacy oszuści jak to babsko żerują na waszej naiwności. Ja na szczęście nie dałam się oszukać i skorzystałam z innej oferty za rozsądną cenę. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdybym nie odbierała lub linia jest zajęta prosze o SMS o tresci TABLETKI oddzwonie jak najszybciej. Dziekuje.

Kontakt także email :*

arthrotec12ru486@o2.pl

Zestaw zawiera mizoprostol oraz mifepristone Tabletke Ru 486 która jest sprowadzana z zagranicy.

12 szt arthrotec 250zł
12 szt arthrotec plus Ru 486 350zł

Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka cała Polska paczka przychodzi na drugi dzień od zamówienia. Otwierają ją państwo sprawdzają co jest w środku i jeżeli towar sie zgadza kupują ją państwo.*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdybym nie odbierała lub linia jest zajęta prosze o SMS o tresci TABLETKI oddzwonie jak najszybciej. Dziekuje.
721 518 033Arthrotec
Kontakt także email :*

arthrotec12ru486@o2.pl

Zestaw zawiera mizoprostol oraz mifepristone Tabletke Ru 486 która jest sprowadzana z zagranicy.

12 szt arthrotec 250zł
12 szt arthrotec plus Ru 486 350zł

Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka cała Polska paczka przychodzi na drugi dzień od zamówienia. Otwierają ją państwo sprawdzają co jest w środku i jeżeli towar sie zgadza kupują ją państwo.*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

mam do sprzedania zestaw 8*MISO plus 1*MIFE
98% gwarancji do 9tygodnia

Sprzedaje bo nabyłam dwa, jeden zużyty, sprawdzony

Zakupiłam ze strony internetowej za 420zł - sprzedam za... cena do negocjacji.

Mile widziany odbiór osobisty, możliwa wysyłka

osoby zainteresowane magdakwiatek-1981@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytalam wlasnie ze do niektorych miejsc w polsce nie dochodzi..
> Ja jestem z dolnego śląska.
> No nic szukam dalej.


Na dolny Śląsk dochodzą. Sama zamawialam. A w Wlkp zawsze były zatrzymywane, więc nie wiem po co kolezanka tam zamawiala. Niebezpieczne województwa to Wlkp, pomorskie, kuj-pom, warm-maz, podkarpackie i lubuskie. Jeśli mieszkacie w jednym z nich, możecie zamówić paczkę na POSTE RESTANTE do bezpiecznego województwa. Więcej szczegółów na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdybym nie odbierała prosze o SMS o tresci TABLETKI. oddzwonie jak najszybciej. Oryginalne tabletki arthrotec zawierajace mizoprostol oraz mifepristone. Kontakt tylko telefoniczny. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia paczki przed zaplata.     795-011-296 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zdecydowanym Misoprostol 8 szt. oraz Mifepristone 1 szt. Cena i dobrej jakości zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne do 12 tyg. więcej: iwonamatti(małpa)gmail.com
Masz niezaplanowany problem?.. do 12 tyg możesz go rozwiązać poczytaj o tym w sieci i wróć do tego ogłoszenia! UWAGA ! w PL nie jest zupełnie dostępny Mifepristone (RU 486) na wielu ofertach i zdjęciach oferuje się Mifepristone(RU 486)w rzeczywistości jest to tabl. przeciwbólowa z podrobionym stemplem (RU 486)!!! Nie kupuj podejrzanych leków!!!
Tabletka RU 486 oryginalnie jest w combipaku 4+1 plus 4!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie do osob ktore zamawialy przez wow ile czekalyscie na przesylke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 sztuk cytotec orginalnie zapakowany z dluga data waznosc zakupilam lecz nie byl mi juz potrzebny 
Jesli ktos chetny prosze o kontakt cena 300zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie do osob ktore zamawialy przez wow ile czekalyscie na przesylke?


Ja czekałam 8 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ktore z ofert są aktualne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 12 sztuk cytotec orginalnie zapakowany z dluga data waznosc zakupilam lecz nie byl mi juz potrzebny 
> Jesli ktos chetny prosze o kontakt cena 300zl


 Skąd jesteś napisz na maila olga.ns@o2.pl jestem w potrzebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Jestem zainteresowana zakupem 12szt arthrotec lub cytotec przesyłką pobraniową ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Czy aktualne? Na kiedy mogła by być najszybciej?
Proszę o odp.na  maila :konwalia134@wp.pl
Pozdrawim.
Mam arth. w blistrach(12szt.-150zl)lub(20szt.-250zl)szybka wysyłka za pobraniem a na życzenie sprawdzenie zawartosci.tel.519-786-700 ps.udzielam porady dotyczacej podawania.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania oryginalny Cytotec 200 kupiony w polskiej aptece na receptę, na co posiadam paragon. Pozostało mi 18 tabletek. Działa 100%. Termin ważności tabletek to luty 2016 r. W razie potrzeby mogę przesłać zdjęcia na emila. Cena 500 złotych (koszt na paragonie 700 zł.) Kontakt 507-154-823.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To straszny szajs. Kupcie trochę drożej dobry solidny zestaw a nie ten syf.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorzedam cytotec kupiony do własnego użytku jednak zostało mi 27 tabletek . Cytotec w 80% działa ja osobiście brałam 3 razy po 4 tabletki pod język przez noc po 1 dawce pojawiły się siłę skurcze o ból po 2 pojawiło się krwawienie rano było już po wszytkim wbrew tego co piszą na internecie nie polykalam resztek . Najlepiej jednak by ktoś w tym czasie przy nas był dla naszego bespieczenstwa w szpitalu nie mają możliwości wykrycia tego leku wiec jak najbardziej po 3/4 dniach można tam się zgłosić na kontrolę lub do lekarza ginekologa . Cena tabletek do małej negocjacji + koszty przysylki . Oczywiście przesyłka tylko i wyłącznie pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sorzedam cytotec kupiony do własnego użytku jednak zostało mi 27 tabletek . Cytotec w 80% działa ja osobiście brałam 3 razy po 4 tabletki pod język przez noc po 1 dawce pojawiły się siłę skurcze o ból po 2 pojawiło się krwawienie rano było już po wszytkim wbrew tego co piszą na internecie nie polykalam resztek . Najlepiej jednak by ktoś w tym czasie przy nas był dla naszego bespieczenstwa w szpitalu nie mają możliwości wykrycia tego leku wiec jak najbardziej po 3/4 dniach można tam się zgłosić na kontrolę lub do lekarza ginekologa . Cena tabletek do małej negocjacji + koszty przysylki . Oczywiście przesyłka tylko i wyłącznie pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości . Cena 400 zł chce się bozbyc wszystkiego na raz wiec kupy wanie na sztuki nie możliwe mogę podesłać zdjęcia opakowań i jednej tabletki na bistro znajduje się data lek był sprowadzany na receptę z Niemiec . 796317218

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Sprzedam zestaw od women on web orginalny.
Ja nie skorzystam już.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i za pobraniem.
506868894

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zestaw 8 + 1
kupilam na wlasny na uzytek ale nie wykorzystalam 
prosze o kontakt paulinatom@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## jason

jason1981@interia.pl      20 sztuk sprzedam, oryginalne opakowanie, za pobraniem, 200 złoty

----------


## Maykru

Proszę pisać na maila: maykru@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,jestem po kuracji - posiadam cytotec z polskiej apteki 662152286 wysyłam z sprawdzeniem zawartości gwarantuję 100% oryginalny cytotec, śląsk
juta21@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek  300 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty zdjecie w ogloszeniu posiadam tylko ja jezeli jest pod innym numerem to znaczy ze to oszust 501602784 Marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miesiac temu zamowilam oryginalny zestaw z wow. Przyszedl 12 pazdziernika. Jest w oryginalnej jasno zielonej kopercie, ma wszystkie pieczaki. Zamowilam go zapobiegawczo po uzyciu altrotecku. Chce go sprzedac. Zalezy mi tylko na zwrocie gotowki. Nie jestem handlarzem i niechce na tym zarabiać. Mam tylko jeden zestaw. Rozumiem  czas oczekiwania i stres na zestaw po zamówieniu od womenek, bo sama to przeżywałam. Jesli moge komuś pomoc to prosze pisac na adres: silling@o2.pl. Jestem z Lublina.

----------


## ala33

Dziewczyny 
wtorek wezmę zestaw cytotec i ru428 boje się bardzo ze coś mi może się stac ale nie mam wyjścia proszę napiszciemi czy któraś to brała? Jak u was przebiegało poronienie a czy krwotok można dostac? Jestem w siódmym tygodniu ciąży.

----------


## ala33

Jeżeli ma to zagrażać mojemu życiu to tego nie wezmę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli ma to zagrażać mojemu życiu to tego nie wezmę



skąd masz ten zestaw ? bo z tego co piszesz, prawdopodobnie nie jest oryginalny, a na pewno nie RU

----------


## ala33

z ogloszenia w internecie koszt 350zl dopiero w poniedzialek go mi wysle ten mężczyzna

----------


## ala22

skad mozna kupic orginalny zestaw poronny

----------


## ala22

skad mozna kupic oryginalny zestaw poronny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z ogloszenia w internecie koszt 350zl dopiero w poniedzialek go mi wysle ten mężczyzna


więc raczej nie jest oryginalny. Zamówiłaś z wcześniejszym obejrzeniem? oryginalny zestaw od Womenek wygląda tak jak na tym zdjęciu kilka postów wyżej, wszystko inne to oszustwo, więc jeśli nie masz możliwości obejrzenia, to tego po prostu nie odbieraj, bo znajdziesz w kopercie witaminki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> skad mozna kupic oryginalny zestaw poronny


oryginalny zestaw poronny dostaniesz tylko na womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## ala33

zapewniał mnie że wszystko jest ok nigdy nie byłam w takiej sytuacji. inny pan znow proponował inne leki ale powiedział wprost że to bolesne jak poród co może ze mną się dziać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zapewniał mnie że wszystko jest ok nigdy nie byłam w takiej sytuacji. inny pan znow proponował inne leki ale powiedział wprost że to bolesne jak poród co może ze mną się dziać


zapewniał Cię, bo chciał zarobić, ja tez Cię mogę zapewniać , że moje dzieci głodują i co przelejesz mi 1000 zł?

----------


## ala33

tylko tam chyba trezba czekac długo na przesyłkę? we wtorek będzie dokładnie siodmy tydz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zapewniał mnie że wszystko jest ok nigdy nie byłam w takiej sytuacji. inny pan znow proponował inne leki ale powiedział wprost że to bolesne jak poród co może ze mną się dziać


chcesz poczytać opisy aborcji farmakologicznej ? wejdź na maszwybor.net, znajdziesz tam historie kobiet w podobnej sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tylko tam chyba trezba czekac długo na przesyłkę? we wtorek będzie dokładnie siodmy tydz


w tej chwili czeka się od 7-10 dni

----------


## ala33

napisz mi czy naprawdę są tak ciężkie skutki uboczne? jesem w szoku panice bardzo sie boję. jak przebiega poronienie

----------


## ala33

czyli za dziesięć dni może już byc za póżno....

----------


## ala33

czytałam już tyle stron...że mam namieszane w głowie piszą różnie na forach niektóre dziewczyny piszą jakby były pdstawione że wszystko u nich tak dobrze się odbyło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> napisz mi czy naprawdę są tak ciężkie skutki uboczne? jesem w szoku panice bardzo sie boję. jak przebiega poronienie


jeśli miałabyś oryginalny zestaw, skutki nie są bardzo dotkliwe,  biegunka, wymioty, dreszcze, wszystko do przeżycia i nie każda kobieta ma pełen pakiet skutków ubocznych. Ale masz ponad 98 % szans że się uda. Jeśli będziesz brała sam arthrotec, lub cytotec, to tu może być ciężej, bo bierzesz więcej tych tabletek, i skutki uboczne mogą być nasilone. I mniejsza skuteczność - 70-80%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli za dziesięć dni może już byc za póżno....


na co może być za późno ? ja brałam w 14 tyg i nie było żadnego problemu - znam wiele kobiet, które brały zestaw między 9-14 tyg i wszystko się udało

----------


## ala33

tez zamawiałas po przez womenweb?

----------


## ala33

ja znalazłam tego faceta z ogłoszenia 24 ale każdy odradza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tez zamawiałas po przez womenweb?


tak, ja też  :Smile:

----------


## ala33

jak przelać ta darowiznę?to musi być w euro chcem to szybko zrobic

----------


## ala33

Pomyślnie ci się udało? W którym byłaś tygodniu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak przelać ta darowiznę?to musi być w euro chcem to szybko zrobic


Ją też nie wiedziałam jak przelać, ale na tej stronie podanej wyżej, maszwybor, znalazłam wzory przelewów.robiłam przelew bormslbie bank sam przeliczyl

----------


## ala33

A jakbym w euro zrobiła przekaz na poczcie lub banku? Na ten numer konta co tam podają? Czy nie ryzykować tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A jakbym w euro zrobiła przekaz na poczcie lub banku? Na ten numer konta co tam podają? Czy nie ryzykować tak


na poczcie na pewno euro Ci nie przyjmą. W banku to nie wiem, ale raczej też zawsze wymagają żebyś miała u nich konto. Jeśli masz już konto , to po prostu zrób przelew i tyle, bank przewalutuje sobie.

----------


## ala33

Mam konto w banku pocztowym a jak zrozumiałam musi być nie taki zwykły przelew tak? Mam totalnego dola jestem tak zdesperowana boje się tabletek ogłoszenia 24 może poszukać kogoś kto już ma zestaw z winem i jest mu zbędny. Nie mam sił :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam konto w banku pocztowym a jak zrozumiałam musi być nie taki zwykły przelew tak? Mam totalnego dola jestem tak zdesperowana boje się tabletek ogłoszenia 24 może poszukać kogoś kto już ma zestaw z winem i jest mu zbędny. Nie mam sił


to Twoja decyzja, nikt za Ciebie jej nie podejmie. Możesz szukać tabletek z ogłoszeń, wydać mnóstwo kasy i łykać witaminki przysłane przez handlarzy, który w tym czasie będą leżeli w SPA za Twoje pieniądze i śmiali się pod nosem. Możesz też ogarnąć się, zebrać się do kupy i zrobić ten przelew- bo skoro codziennie dziesiątki kobiet radzą sobie z tym przelewem to nie może być niewykonalne, prawda ? otrzymujesz [podpowiedzi, koleżanki widzę nawet podpowiedziała, gdzie są wzory przelewów, ale przecież żadna z nas za Ciebie tego nie zrobi, prawda ?

----------


## ala33

prepraszam za błąd miałam napisać zestaw z womenonweb. może odkupić gzieś mogę szkoda,że tam takie skomplikowane to

----------


## ala33

wiem....szukałam właśnie na masz wybór i we wzorach przelewu nie ma wąku o wzorach ale jest numer tel to zadzwonię tam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wiem....szukałam właśnie na masz wybór i we wzorach przelewu nie ma wąku o wzorach ale jest numer tel to zadzwonię tam


wątek na pewno jest, tylko musisz się zarejestrować  :Smile:

----------


## ala33

mam nadzieję, że zdążę ze wszystkim do 9 tyg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam nadzieję, że zdążę ze wszystkim do 9 tyg.


po 9  tc też się uda  :Smile:

----------


## ala33

Dziękuję za pomoc zaraz tam poszukam co i jak. a powiecie w którym tyg wy byłyście jak to zrobiłyście zostałam z tym sama nikomu nie mogę powiedzieć a ojciec dziecka uważą ,że to moja wina. wogóle to miałam operacje i już byłam w ciąży nie wiedząc o tym nawe.t Masa leków narkoza a mimo to ciąża się utrzymała. przyjmowałam silne leki przeciwbólowe. z okresem miałam zawsze problem bo był lub nie..a jednak się zdarzyło. obwiniam się o to co się stało ale czasu nie cofnę. a zrobić coś muszę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za pomoc zaraz tam poszukam co i jak. a powiecie w którym tyg wy byłyście jak to zrobiłyście zostałam z tym sama nikomu nie mogę powiedzieć a ojciec dziecka uważą ,że to moja wina. wogóle to miałam operacje i już byłam w ciąży nie wiedząc o tym nawe.t Masa leków narkoza a mimo to ciąża się utrzymała. przyjmowałam silne leki przeciwbólowe. z okresem miałam zawsze problem bo był lub nie..a jednak się zdarzyło. obwiniam się o to co się stało ale czasu nie cofnę. a zrobić coś muszę.


ja byłam w 14 tc dowiedziałam się późno, bo plamienie w ciąży wzięłam za okres, na szczęście opatrzność nade mną czuwała i nie zdecydowałam się na zakup od polskich handlarzy, zamówiłam od womenek, i wszystko poszło bez problemu

----------


## ala33

czyli ta dawka ,która mają womenki jest odpowiednia Ten facet polecał mi 12 tabletek to cytotec i ru ale szukałam ciągle w necie fora odpowiedzi porady trafiłam tu na szczęście..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czyli ta dawka ,która mają womenki jest odpowiednia Ten facet polecał mi 12 tabletek to cytotec i ru ale szukałam ciągle w necie fora odpowiedzi porady trafiłam tu na szczęście..


Facet nie miał oryginalnego ru, dlatego wciskal Ci 12 cytotecow. W oryginalnym zestawie masz prawdziwe ru, i dzięki temu nie musisz przyjmować tak dużo misoprostolu. Do 12 tc wystarczy 6, powyżej 12 - 8.

----------


## ala33

niektóre dziewczyny pisały,że miały problemy z paczką i że urząd celny może zatrzymać to prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To się ,zdarzało tylko w niektórych, niebezpiecznych województwach, w jakim Ty mieszkasz ?

----------


## ala22

zachodniopomorskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zachodniopomorskie


To jest bezpieczne województwo  :Smile:

----------


## ala33

no to ulga

----------


## ala22

Pisząc tu z wami jestem spokojniejsza,że się uda...choć pewnie inne kobiety mają nas za te najgorsze i totalne debilki ja mam już dzieci od stycznia szansę pracy. bardzo mocno dokuuczały ci skurcze i cały proces?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pisząc tu z wami jestem spokojniejsza,że się uda...choć pewnie inne kobiety mają nas za te najgorsze i totalne debilki ja mam już dzieci od stycznia szansę pracy. bardzo mocno dokuuczały ci skurcze i cały proces?


Nie obchodzą mnie inne kobiety, łatwo się mówi, póki nie znajdziesz się w takiej sytuacji. Moja akcja nie była szczególnie ciezka, trochę bolalo, ale poszło szybko, po trzech godzinach od pierwszej dawki.

----------


## ala33

Ale wizyta w szpitalu nie była potrzebna? Kiedy pójść potem na usg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale wizyta w szpitalu nie była potrzebna? Kiedy pójść potem na usg?


Nie nie byłam w szpitalu, ładnie się oczyszczalo i nie bylo problemów. Na USG możesz pójść po 10 dniach od akcji, albo zaczekać i pójść po pierwszej miesiaczce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec z apteki.kupilam na recepte 2 opakowania,jedno mi zostalo i jest mi zbedne.Polecam
515 303 966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec lub szukam lekarza który to przepiszę na receptę. Woj. Podkarpackie
szukamlekarza@wp.pl

----------


## Exodus

Witam,

Sprzedam 12 tabletek leku Arthrotec 50 kupione w polskiej aptece. 
Tabletki zapakowane w blister w pudełku + ulotka. 
Cena jaka mnie interesuje to 140 zł (z przesyłką) lub 125 zł (jeśli odbiór osobisty na terenie łodzi). 

Lek jest oryginalny i nieprzeterminowany. 
Serdecznie zapraszam:
tel: 794-796-351
e-mail: arthrotec.shop@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw jest do 12 tyg ciąży.  Jest to oryginalny zestaw dostępny na receptę w krajach gdzie aborcja jest legalna.  Skuteczność wg.producenta 97%.  Zawiera Mifepristone (RU 486) ( tabletka bez pary na środku) która hamuje hormon podtrzymania cią...oraz 8 tabl. Misoprostol instrukcja w j. polskim w paczce. Wysłanie paczki/ sprawdzenie przy odbiorze/pobranie cena zdjęcia zestawu NA iwonamatti(małpa)gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuję oryginalne tabletki poronne Arthrotec są fabrycznie zapakowane.
Posiadają numer serii:B09978 i długi termin ważności do 17.09.2017r
Paczka dyskretnie zapakowana, a nadawana jeszcze tego samego dnia do godz 14.00 jest dostarczana następnego dnia.
12 szt -150zł
Do podanej kwoty należy doliczyć 23 zł za przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
W celu złożenia zamówienia wystarczy podać dane sms-em na nr 726-348-166
Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
Sprzedam arthrotec prosto z apteki,kupione 05.11.2014.lekarz przypisal mi 2 opakowania.Jedno jest mi niepotrzebne.Cena 200zl
Pozdrawiam Kinga 515 303 966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy tabletki te zadziałałyby po 9 tyg od możliwego zapłodnienia ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy tabletki te zadziałałyby po 9 tyg od możliwego zapłodnienia ?


A dlaczego od "możliwego" ? ciąża nie jest potwierdzona ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw jest do 12 tyg ciąży.  Jest to oryginalny zestaw dostępny na
receptę w krajach gdzie aborcja jest legalna.  Skuteczność
wg.producenta 97%.  Zawiera Mifepristone (RU 486) ( tabletka bez pary
na środku) która hamuje hormon podtrzymania cią...oraz 8 tabl.
Misoprostol instrukcja w j. polskim w paczce. RU jest na 1 listku 4+1, a nie 
luzem/osobno jak oszuści oferują! WIECEJ iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw jest do 12 tyg ciąży.  Jest to oryginalny zestaw dostępny na
> receptę w krajach gdzie aborcja jest legalna.  Skuteczność
> wg.producenta 97%.  Zawiera Mifepristone (RU 486) ( tabletka bez pary
> na środku) która hamuje hormon podtrzymania cią...oraz 8 tabl.
> Misoprostol instrukcja w j. polskim w paczce. RU jest na 1 listku 4+1, a nie 
> luzem/osobno jak oszuści oferują! WIECEJ iwonamatti@gmail.com


Szkoda jeszcze tylko, że się nie przyznajesz, że zamawiasz go od womenek, a sprzedajesz dwa razy drożej !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miesiac temu zamowilam oryginalny zestaw z wow. Przyszedl 12 pazdziernika. Jest w oryginalnej jasno zielonej kopercie, ma wszystkie pieczaki. Zamowilam go zapobiegawczo po uzyciu altrotecku. Chce go sprzedac. Zalezy mi tylko na zwrocie gotowki. Nie jestem handlarzem i niechce na tym zarabiać. Mam tylko jeden zestaw. Rozumiem  czas oczekiwania i stres na zestaw po zamówieniu od womenek, bo sama to przeżywałam. Jesli moge komuś pomoc to prosze pisac na adres: silling@o2.pl. Jestem z Lublina.


witam pisałam na podany mail ale nie udało się wysłać wiadomości,jestem z Lublina, jeśli ogłoszenie jest aktualne chętnie odkupię zestaw wow. kontakt do mnie : am_817@tlen.pl

----------


## cytotec2000

Sprzedam Cytotec z polskiej  apteki. tel   570-699-564 pakowany po 14 tabletek w blistrach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

http://leczenie-stronwww.strefa.pl/o-artrotecku.jpg
kupuj oryginalny zestaw napisz poproś o zdjęcie lilarejek(małpa)gmail.com

----------


## KobietawSieci

> http://leczenie-stronwww.strefa.pl/o-artrotecku.jpg
> kupuj oryginalny zestaw napisz poproś o zdjęcie lilarejek(małpa)gmail.com


co za kretynim... reklama zę tak powiem jak skurczy byk

dziewczyny, nazwa ru486 nie jest wykorzysytywana w handlu, więc nie może byc lek ostemplowany tym oznaczeniem
prosze jeśli zobaczycie jakiekolwiek stempelki, wyciete z blistra leki nie kupujcie pod żadnym pozorem, nawet desperacji
nie dosć, że płacicice jak za zboże to jeszcze nie dostaniecie tego czego naprawdę szukacie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli któraś z Pań jest zainteresowana zestawem:
blistr 1: 1 tabletka/200 mg MIFEPRISTONE + 4 tabletki/200mcg MISOPROSTOL
blistr 2: 4 tabletki/200mcg MISOPROSTOL
to proszę się skontaktować ze mną poprzez adres: Katarzyna7791@wp.pl
Może być odbiór osobisty lub przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem; 380 zł+ koszt przesyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście jest to oryginalny zestaw WHW.
Katarzyna7791@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki zestaw na poronienie oryginalne to co na zdjęciu wysyłam w paczce. Masz 97% pewności udanego zabiegu. Więcej na lilarejek(malpa)gmail.com napisz dostaniesz zdjęcia nie znaczki pocztowe oraz info o dostawie i cenie.

----------


## Katarzyna7791

Jeśli któraś z Was jest w potrzebie to w dalszym ciągu mam jeden oryginalny zestaw WHW. Cena 350 zł.
http://images78.fotosik.pl/116/2b0449e01a119661gen.jpg
Katarzyna7791@wp.pl

----------


## Katarzyna7791

Jeśli któraś z Was jest w potrzebie to w dalszym ciągu mam jeden oryginalny zestaw WHW. Cena 350 zł.
http://images78.fotosik.pl/116/2b0449e01a119661gen.jpg
Katarzyna7791@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam opakowanie art... 730292380

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.posiadam tabl.misoprostol w oryginalnych blistrach zakupione w krajach Unii Europejskiej-ilość potrzebna do przeprowadzenia skutecznej terapii to 8 szt.czyli 2 blistry po 4 talb.koszt to 450 zł.Na żądanie wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości,dostawa w ciągu 2 dni roboczych,kontakt-797-769-740-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W arthrotecu i w cytotecu też jest misprostol ! A ilość potrzebna do wykonania aborcji to minimum 12 tabletek, a nie 8 ! DZIEWCZYNY nie dajcie się naciągać na takie horrendalne kwoty !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Odstapie Arthrotec prosto z apteki.Potrzebowalam dla siebie i po znajomosci lekarz przypisal mi 2 opakowania.
Gwarantuje 100% oryginalności
Kinga 515 303 966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec forte 20 szt. wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki. możliwy odbiór osobisty, śląsk
jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## novellogatto

Witam 
Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte - 18 szt. - produkt zakupiony w Polskiej aptece - możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem - cena 200zł.

kontakt priv: novellogatto@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

więcej info i zdjęcia na lilarejek(małpa)gmail.com nie kupuj szitu to Twoje zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. mam do sprzedania cale opakowanie arthrotec forte. cena to 150zl plus wysylka lub odbior osobisty. tel 573-493-180

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec odsprzedam,opakowanie 20 szt.cena 200zł.plus koszt przesyłki,płatność za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.Proszę o kontakt na wladzio67@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Mifepriston czy jak to się tam pisze pilnie najlepiej woj,łódzkie milka181@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie Mifepriston czy jak to się tam pisze pilnie najlepiej woj,łódzkie milka181@op.pl


Mifepristonu nie kupisz w Polsce bo nawet nie jest zarejestrowany. Poza tym sam mifepriston nic Ci nie da, musisz mieć jeszcze misoprostol. Oryginalne zestawy poronne z mife(RU486) i miso są wysyłane tylko przez fundacje womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mizoprostol jest zarejestrowany w Polsce pod nazwą handlową Cytotec (dostępny na receptę) i Arthrotec. wiec to sobie mogę załatwić gorzej z Mifepristonem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jezeli chcesz to mam cytotec w listku jest 10 szt daj znac na email mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak w tytule i poroniła w tych tyg ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak w tytule i poroniła w tych tyg ?


Koleżanka była 18 tyg i stosowała tabletki pomogło jej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy jakieś sprawdzone źródło tabletek , koleżanka ma bo poszukuje ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy jakieś sprawdzone źródło tabletek , koleżanka ma bo poszukuje ??


my zamawiałyśmy u Pani Marii numer znalazłam na forum. Byłam w 18 tygodniu . Zadzwoniłam do niej 
dopytałam wszystkiego. Przesyłke dostałam z możliwością wglądu zanim zapłaciłam. Tylko uprzedzam 
będzie boleć z własnego doświadczenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aha jeszcze numer 664 282 302

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Chyba brakuje Ci argumentów Mi Pani Maria pomogła a to piszę z pewnością konkurencja ja ją POLECAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam
Dodano: 13 Grudzień 2015 12:10
tydzień temu

Zanim kupisz tabletki natym portalu to przeczytaj to ogłoszenie !! arthrotec cytotec poronne
Ogłoszenia Medycyna Kategoria: Moda i zdrowie / Medycyna
Miasto: Lublin
Dodano: 29 Listopad 2015 23:24
tydzień temu
ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych lud

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doktor Adam 573473464 nastepny doktor Janusz 519450534 nastepny doktor kinga. 507150272 nastepny pani emila. 792267369. Sebastian. 609009613 dok.Stanislaw. 514871809

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doktor Adam 573473464 nastepny doktor Janusz 519450534 nastepny doktor kinga. 507150272 nastepny pani emila. 792267369. Sebastian. 609009613 dok.Stanislaw. 514871809

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak w tytule ktos moglby polecic kogos za oszustow dziekuje sprawa pilna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak w tytule ktos moglby polecic kogos za oszustow dziekuje sprawa pilna


mi pomogła byłam 18/19 tydzień 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lakarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl 
Pozdrawiam Kinga...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lakarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl  tel 515 303 966
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi pomogła byłam 18/19 tydzień 799-725-306


A jaki koszt tabletek ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam całe opakowanie tabletek na poronienie. Chodzi o aethrotec forte 20 tab za 150zl. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Tel 511-224-374

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam całe opakowanie tabletek na poronienie. Chodzi o aethrotec forte 20 tab za 150zl. Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Tel 511-224-374

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam . kupilam 2 opakowania arthrotecfku - jedno mi zostalo , nie jestem zadnym handlarzem - poprostu jest mi zbedne i moge odsprzedac , tel : 781278014- nie odpowiadam na sms. opakowanie 20 sztuk , nieotwarte , wysylam za pobraniem . cena 100 zl plus kw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszusci uwaga
Pisze po raz kolejny na tym forum jestem osoba ktora ma dostep do tabletek poronnych CYTOTEC dziaiaj zadzwonila do mnie babeczka ktora zostala oszukana przez jednego kretyna ktory  oglasza sie na portalu oglaszamy 24 pl ten idiota oszukal te kobiete na 500 zl obiecal sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata i takiej opcji nie bylo a ona to odebrala a w srodku torebka dilerka z kilkoma tabletkami jak Korwa mac mozna zerowac na czyims nieszczesciu dziewczyny nie odbierajcie przesylek jesli nie ma sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata lek musi byc w listku przed zakupem poproscie o zdiecia na email z aktualna data uczciwy sprzedawca to zrobi oszust nie bo tych lekow nie ma nie wplacajcie pieniedzy na konto szlak mnie trafia jak slysze o takich gnojach

----------


## małg

Skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki poronne zakupione 2x20 szt.Pomogły po wzięciu 12szt.Jeśli ktoś się zdecyduje proszę pisać na maila hiiz2@o2.pl .Wszystko wyjaśnię jak brać.Ginekolog u którego byłam powiedział że pomogą na 90% do 12 tyg ciąży nie ściemniam.Proszki są oryginalne na 100%Ważne do 13.10.2017r.Sprzedam 28szt 250zł.Zdjęcia wyślę na maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone szt 1 oraz Misoprostol szt 8 sprzedam 97% skuteczności oryginalne tabletki zdjęcia/info/cena na email lilarejek@gmail.com. !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## iwonaok

więcej lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## iwonaok

więcej lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> więcej lilarejek@gmail.com


no śliczniutki masz ten zestaw, czemu nie napiszesz wprost za ile go sprzedajesz ? 800-900 zł to cena, która tą Panią interesuje, pojmujecie to dziewczyny ? Zamawia od Womenek za 300 i ma 600 zł zarobku na jednym, żyć nie umierać...

----------


## iwonaok

...bo to zestaw dla vip-ów i dla tych co chcą mieć *pewność udanego zabiegu*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotec forte za 170zl. wiecej info pod nr 787-810-542

----------


## Mał

Skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki poronne zakupione 2x20 szt.Pomogły po wzięciu 12szt.Jeśli ktoś się zdecyduje proszę pisać na maila hiiz2@o2.pl .Wszystko wyjaśnię jak brać.Ginekolog u którego byłam powiedział że pomogą na 90% do 12 tyg ciąży nie kłamię.Proszki są oryginalne na 100%Ważne do 13.10.2017r.Jeżeli ktoś się zdecyduje proszę o adres wyśle za pobraniem lub na konto to w tedy po odnotowaniu wpłaty.Zdjęcia do wglądu na maila.28szt 250zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl 
Pozdrawiam Kinga... 515 303 966

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszusci uwaga
ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY NIE ODBIERAJCIE PRZESYLEK BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAKUPEM !!!

Jeśli uda ci sie zakupić uczciwie to daj znać !!! chcemy zrobić listę uczciwych sprzedawców i oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupilam od tej pani , jakis tydzien temu , nie wiem czy jeszcze ma ale tanio zaplacilam wyslala za pobraniem i na szczescie mnie nie oszukala wszystko bylo okej. wszystko sie udalo, pani anna jej numer: 781278014 - polecam B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!! Zawsze przed zakupem popros o zdiecie tabletek z aktualna data uczciwy sprzedawca wysle oszust nie bo tych tabletek nie ma.

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???
Przeczytaj to dokładnie i jeśli masz jakieś pytania czy wątpliwości TO NAPISZ DO NAS a my postaramy się ci pomóc !!!

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych ludzi szukających pomocy.

ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpie 20 sztuk, w oryginalnym opakowaniu. nie interesuje mnie kasa. dogadamy się

sponsor1981@onet.pl

----------


## zadowolona

Tez udalo mi sie kupic od tej Pani . Dzis odebralam paczke i wszystko sie zgadza takze tez moge pania A. polecic , nie wiem czy moge podac numer ale chyba powinnismy sobie pomagac . 781278014. szczerze polecam . teraz trzymajcie za mnie kciuki zeby sie udalo Iśka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak nie chcesz by handlarze zrobili cie w butelkę zajrzyj na strony pomagajace kobietom w trudnej sytuacji... nie dajcie sie tak w panice...pieniądze tracicie a tak na prawde nie wiecie czy to artro czy aspiryna czy coś..to miejsce to walka handlarzy o wpływy. Oni z tego żyją. W d**** mają czy Ci się uda czy nie. Chcą tylko KASY. Skąd braliby takie ilości artro czy niedostępną w Polsce tabletkę RU... Nabijają was.

Panikujecie i przepłacacie.

Wystarczy zajrzeć na strony
women help women
women on web
maszwybor.net

Są po to by zapytać czy jesteś pewna i czy chcesz a w razie czego za pół darmo Ci pomogą bo ważniejsze dla nich jest TWOJE ZDROWIE.


Zaraz zaspamują mnie handlarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tez udalo mi sie kupic od tej pani . Dzis odebralam paczke i wszystko sie zgadza takze tez moge pania a. Polecic , nie wiem czy moge podac numer ale chyba powinnismy sobie pomagac . 781278014. Szczerze polecam . Teraz trzymajcie za mnie kciuki zeby sie udalo iśka.


gówno prawda zwykła reklama

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 20szt art forte za 150zl tel 534 409 742

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> gówno prawda zwykła reklama


nie musisz wierzyc, mam gdzies twoje zdanie, wazne ze mi sie udalo.

----------


## Pani Anna.

Moi drodzy , zdecydowalam sie pomoc jednej dziewczynie wyslalam jej arthrotec i milo mi ze jest zadowolona i mnie tu w mily sposob opisala . Jednak ja mowilam ze nr 781... Jest num fikcyjnym tylko na chwile... Widze jednak ze zostalam obdarzona zaufaniem . Pomoglam 2 kolejnym dziewczyna. Moge pomagac dalej. Dlatego sama bezposrednio podaje moj numer : 536086001. Prosze o wiadomosci sms, sama oddzwaniam . Anna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moi drodzy , zdecydowalam sie pomoc jednej dziewczynie wyslalam jej arthrotec i milo mi ze jest zadowolona i mnie tu w mily sposob opisala . Jednak ja mowilam ze nr 781... Jest num fikcyjnym tylko na chwile... Widze jednak ze zostalam obdarzona zaufaniem . Pomoglam 2 kolejnym dziewczyna. Moge pomagac dalej. Dlatego sama bezposrednio podaje moj numer : 536086001. Prosze o wiadomosci sms, sama oddzwaniam . Anna.


Baba nawiedzona na wszystkich portalach się reklamuje chyba na brak klientów cierpi ciągle zmienia numer nie dajcie się  oszukać to zwykła oszustka .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu). Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl 
Pozdrawiam Kinga... 515 303 966

----------


## b...

ja tez moge kogos polecic. Pani Joanna, szybko , uczciwie i tanio. z czystym sumieniem polecam . ja bralam arth... numer do tej pani tez moge podac bo jest goldna zaufania 570551661. 
 powodzenia dziewczyny. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja tez moge kogos polecic. Pani Joanna, szybko , uczciwie i tanio. z czystym sumieniem polecam . ja bralam arth... numer do tej pani tez moge podac bo jest goldna zaufania 570551661. 
>  powodzenia dziewczyny. B.


Fajna auto reklama nie ma co .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec  cena 200 zł za listek 10 tab.20tabletek 320zł. Tabletki działają do 3 m-ce termin ważności do 2017 zamówienia tylko drogą meilową , udzielę wszelkich porad w zastosowaniu zapraszam. Wysyłka 24h Zapraszam. tabletki w oryginalnym opakowaniu lub listek. możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki oraz wysyłka za pobraniem kontakt tylko meilowy : farmalokogicznie-1990@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

#1351
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
pojebane kurwiszony , szmatławe dziwki wpierdalacie się w nie swój biznes kurwy jebane to jest mój interes nikt nie będzie mi się w niego wpierdalał wszystkie załatwię telefony na pały podam żadna już nie będzie sprzedawać dziwki wredne szmaty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CYTOTEC 729264911 cena 350 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jestem tu nowa pomożecie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Po zabiegu zostala mi cala paczka. Moge odsprzedac. 507442683

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jako że poroniłam dostałam od lekarza arthrotek na oczyszczenie dróg rodnych odsprzedam pilnie 12 tabletek cena do uzgodnienia około 200 zł wysyłam wraz z zaleceniami jak dokladnie przyjąć żeby był skuteczny moja koleżanka brała ten lek wiec napisała jak sie to stosuje Tel 516394496 tylko sms lub mailowo niki1602@wp.pl sprawa pilna pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzis doszla przesylka, kupilam tanio i doszlo , kontakt z pania Justyna caly czas byl i jest, sprawdzilam inne oferty na forach i u tej pani jest najtaniej i duzo osob ja poleca, kontakt do pani justyny tylko telefoniczny : 570 551 661.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w przyszły wtorek będę mieć dwa opakowania arthrotec forte po 20 sztuk. odsprzedam za opakowanie chce 180 plus wysyłka. możliwość sprawdzenia przesyłki. ktoś chętny?    juha35@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez kupilam od pani j. i tez moge polecic . nr do pani j. : 570 551 661.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana  W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana  W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911



czysty misoprostol nie daje 100% skuteczności , maks to może 80-90 %. Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthtortecu, i jak widać po wielu wpisach na tym forum, nie zawsze pomaga. Ponad 98% skuteczności daje tylko oryginalny zestaw mifepristone i misoprostol, wysyłany przez organizacje holenderskie womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla zainteresowanych zdjęcia na [email]meila.agarpl@op.plORYGINALNE,paczka za pobraniem z możliwoscia otworzenia.
Kupiłam dla siebie ale problem sam sie rozwiązał,pzdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla zainteresowanych zdjecie na meila,paczka za pobraniem z mozliwością otwarcia.pzdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny zestaw kombi 8+1,wysyłany przez organizacje holenderskie.pzdr723201297

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arth. tanio, szybko, jestem osoba sprawdzona i polecana. J  570 551 661.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 200 mcg tabletki sa zablistrowane orginalnie maja dluga date waznosci do 2018
cena za listek 350 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci prosze najpierw o sms tabletki 729264911 marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 16 tabletek Arthrotecu, sama jestem po wiec wiem co to wszystko znaczy, dlatego chciałabym którejś z Was pomoc ponieważ mam takie tabletki na zbyciu. Więcej informacji na werkaa1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec z apteki zostało mi 10 sztuk spokojnie wystarczy na akcję do 10 tygodnia (u mnie podzialalo właśnie w 10). Cena 200 zł (czyli tyle ile dałam za niego z prywatną wizytą u ginekologa). Mam również drugą receptę możliwość wykupienia całego opakowania 20 szt za 300 zl. Kontakt na 732939341. Tylko SMS, oddzwonie. Byłam w tej samej sytuacji, jeśli masz trudności z załatwianiem i mało czasu daj znać dogadamy się. Wiem jak dawkowac, co robić w razie ,,wu". Polecam jest bardzo skuteczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam ponownie jako że kiedyś sie ogłaszałem a sporo osób pyta o arthrotec to moge załatwić Arthrotec 12 tabl. - cena 145zł z wysyłką, więcej informacji pod mailem: arthrotec1985@wp.pl odrazu zaznaczam że nie wysyłam za pobraniem bo się już na tym przejechałem, możemy spisać umowe kupna/sprzedaży np przez FB jeśli ktoś sie obawia

----------


## Bostonka

Witam. Zostało mi kilka opakowań arthrotecu po kuracji na staw u mojego konia. Mogę odsprzedać w kompletach po 12 tab. za 160zł. Przesyłka ekspresem, na drugi dzień u odbiorcy. Wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki. W oryginalnych blistrach, z apteki. kierowca.bombowca@autograf.pl lub sms 690 588 622.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec 20 sztuk cena do uzgodnienia. Prosze pisac osoby chetne na email sylwia11823@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ilu oszustow pojawilo sie tutaj ostatnio... jednemu ktory reklamuje sie wyzej udalo mi sie naciagnac na 150 zl !!! nie ufac handlarzom ! 
znajoma wziela od babeczki stad pani j , polecila mi ja i teraz tez od niej wzielam i wam polecam , choc jedna uczciwa osoba. nr do pani j :570 551661 .

----------


## Paulaaaaa

Czesc sprzedam cytotec 10 sztuk 130 zł plus przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości ok 25 zł. Piszcie na maila odpowiem na wszystkie pytania bo sama tego używałam.  Numer kontaktowy podam w mailu.

----------


## Paulaaaaa

paulina.krzempek@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oryginalny zestaw kombi 8+1,wysyłany przez organizacje holenderskie.pzdr723201297


Prosba o szczegoly na kitapl@rocketmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dla zainteresowanych zdjęcia na [email]meila.agarpl@op.plORYGINALNE,paczka za pobraniem z możliwoscia otworzenia.
> Kupiłam dla siebie ale problem sam sie rozwiązał,pzdr



Jesli aktualne prosze o kontakt na kitapl@rocketmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania arthrotec 10 szt szybka sprzedaż szybka wyslka z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki
Prosze o sms 575895818 możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Wwy dowiozę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam was ja paczkę zamawiałam u Pani Ani 799-725-306 dostałam bardzo szybko z dnia na dzień ,miałam sprawdzenie zawartości za paczkę zapłaciłam dopiero jak zobaczyłam czy to co jest w kopercie jest zgodne z moim zamówieniem kontakt z tą panią też bardzo fajny miła osoba godna polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pani ania sama sie reklamuje

----------


## monnn

Witam może ktos jeszcze potrzebuje tabletek mam receptę wiec mogę wykupić i sprzedac piszcie sms 507002964

----------


## monnn

Uważajcie ja również zamówiłam przez internet i nic nie przyszło w rezultacie poroniłam samoczynnie i recepta leży wiec gdyby ktoś chciał to 100 jakość i wysyłka wiem co przechodzicie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stuteczne?
...bol,gorączka,,wymioty,biegunka,zawroty głowy,niespodziewane reakcje alergiczne zagrazajace niekiedy zyciu matki....
 są przypadki ,ze nie dochodzi do poronienia i kobieta jest zmuszona abortowac dziecko w jakiejkolwiek klinice...a potem te mysli... tak,skutek jest.
myslisz ,ze po czyms takim bedziesz potrafiła spokojnie  kochac kolejne dziecko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> pani ania sama sie reklamuje


Mi bardzo pomogła jest bardzo pomocna a paczuszka przyszła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości więc uczciwie i bez sciemy ,kobieta ok 799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko fajnie, tylko dlaczego pani Anna wciska kupującym że ma Ru?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wszystko fajnie, tylko dlaczego pani Anna wciska kupującym że ma Ru?


Mi powiedziała że RU nie ma,i że w Polsce jest nie do zdobycia Mi wysłała art i methotrexate działa tak samo jak Ru i tak samo jak mifegyne i jak mifeprex  poczytaj sobie o tym a później ją obrażaj .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Methotrexate to nie jest to co Mifepristone i absolutnie nie działa tak samo. 
To lek stosowany w leczeniu nowotworów, bardzo szkodliwy i działający silnie na zarodek. 
Jeśli ciąża nie zostanie przerwana i będziesz Zmuszona Urodzić, Będzie to bardzo chore dziecko. 
Radzę najpierw odczytać nim się to łyknie o być pod ścisłą kontrolą lekarską.  Można sobie zrobić krzywdę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Methotrexate to nie jest to co Mifepristone i absolutnie nie działa tak samo. 
> To lek stosowany w leczeniu nowotworów, bardzo szkodliwy i działający silnie na zarodek. 
> Jeśli ciąża nie zostanie przerwana i będziesz Zmuszona Urodzić, Będzie to bardzo chore dziecko. 
> Radzę najpierw odczytać nim się to łyknie o być pod ścisłą kontrolą lekarską.  Można sobie zrobić krzywdę.


głupoty piszesz 


poczytaj

Metotreksat. Metotreksat jest stosowany rzadziej od US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) zatwierdziła mifepristone. Jednak, metotreksat może być stosowany u kobiet, które są uczulone na mifepristone lub gdy mifepristone nie jest dostępny. Metotreksat jest zazwyczaj domięśniowo lub do ustnie. Między 68% a 81% ciąż przerwać w ciągu 2 tygodni, 89% do 91% przerwać po 45 dni. Metotreksat jest lekiem najczęściej stosowanym w leczeniu ciąży pozamacicznej, które są wszczepiane poza macicą. To zabija szybko rosnące tkanki ciąży pozamacicznej. Kiedy lekarze dają metotreksat w leczeniu ciąży pozamacicznej, poziom hormonów w ciąży musi być monitorowany, aż poziomy są niewykrywalne w kobiecej krwi. Monitoring ten nie jest konieczne, gdy stosuje się metotreksat zabiegów medycznych, w których wiadomo, że ciąża jest wszczepiane do macicy. 


Farmakologiczna aborcja

Oprócz aborcji chirurgicznej praktykowana jest także aborcja farmakologiczna. Najczęściej stosuje się tu metotreksat (Trexan) i mizoprostol (Cytotec, Arthrotec). Metotreksat jest zarejestrowany jako cytostatyk. Lek ten prowadzi do zakłócenia ważnych życiowo funkcji komórek, a w konsek-wencji do ich śmierci.

Nazwy firmowe: Rheumatrex, Trexall
Sposób użycia w celu wywołania aborcji:

Aborcja przy użyciu kombinacji Mizoprostolu i Methotrexate jest bardziej skuteczna niż tylko przy użyciu Mizoprostolu. Methotrexate może być użyty doustnie lub w postaci zastrzyku. Jeśli znajdziesz lekarza, który zgodzi się na wykonanie zastrzyku, powinnaś dostać domięśniowo 50mg/m2 methotrexate, a po 3- 7 dniach użyć 800 mikrogramów Mizoprostolu dopochwowo.
Możesz równiez użyć Methotrexate doustnie (75mg).

więc najpierw poczytaj a później pisz źródło WOMEN ON WAVES

----------


## Nie jestrowany any

Nie widzę w tym tekście w dalszym ciągu potwierdzenia że methotrexate to to samo co Mifepristone. 

Jego działanie też nie jest takie samo. 
Czytałam zarówno teksty na women in waves jak i wiele innych publikacji na temat methotrexate więc mogę się wypowiadać.

----------


## KobietawSieci

Methotrexate w Polsce jest dostępny w tabletkach więc nie ma znaczenia czy zastrzyk czy tabletka, dalej to będzie to samo.

Mifepriston jest bezpieczniejszy dla zdrowia kobiety, to lek hormonalny powodujący blokadę wydzielania progesteronu.
Natomiast methotrexate jest stosowany do leczenia łuszczycy o ciężkim przebiegu, nie poddająca się innemu leczeniu typowemu. Reumatoidalne zapalenie stawów u dorosłych, postać aktywna, o szczególnie ciężkim przebiegu, nie poddająca się leczeniu typowemu. Nowotwory: ostra białaczka limfatyczna, chłoniaki nieziarnicze (w tym zaawansowana postać mięsaka limfatycznego, chłoniak Burkitta i ziarniniak grzybiasty), guzy głowy i szyi, oskrzelopochodny rak płuca, rak sutka, nabłoniak kosmówkowy złośliwy i inne nowotwory trofoblastu, kostniako-mięsak. Metotreksat może być stosowany w monoterapii lub jednocześnie z innymi lekami cytotoksycznymi, hormonami, radioterapią, zabiegami chirurgicznymi.

Dlatego z punktu widzenia zdrowia kobiety lepiej jest przyjać mifepriston a nie methotrexate

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie
Gdyby, któraś z Was miała potrzebę porozmawiać na czacie(popisać) o tym co przeżywa w związku z ciążą(wątpliwości odnośnie tabletek, aborcji itp.) to zapraszam na stronę NETPORADNI. Tam po kliknięciu "wejdz do net poradni" czekam na czacie dzisiaj do 22...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CYTOTEC wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci
posiadam CYTOTEC 200mcg koszt 350 zlotych orginalny zakupiony we wloszech tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie 
w blistrach nie luzem 729264911 wysylka w tym samym dniu prosze najpierw o sms TABLETKI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cytotec wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci
> posiadam cytotec 200mcg koszt 350 zlotych orginalny zakupiony we wloszech tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie 
> w blistrach nie luzem 729264911 wysylka w tym samym dniu prosze najpierw o sms tabletki


oszustwo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 8 + 2 oryginalny wszystko na jednym blistrze z nadrukiem, logo, datą ważności instrukcja pl.
Więcej tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 100% oryginalny cytotec z polskiej apteki. W opakowaniu 18 sztuk tabletek. Opakowanie, ulotka, pudełko. Odbiór osobisty w Warszawie lub wysyłka. Mam do sprzedania tylko jedno opakowanie, wiec proszę o zdecydowanie. Cena 300 PLN. Telefon: 724357944

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Mam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z wow,zainteresowanym zdjecia na meila, moge wysłać zestaw za pobraniem z mozliwoscia otworzenia przy listonoszu.
Tylko ogryginalny zestaw Mifepristone Misoprostol daje Ci ok 98% skuteczności.
meil agarpl@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogryginalny zestaw Mifepristone Misoprostol.zdecydowanym na meila zdjecia,zestaw kombi oryginalnie zapakowany oryginalne pudełko ulotka itd,wysle za pobraniem z mozliwością otworzenia  przy listonoszu.
Tylko ogryginalny zestaw Mifepristone Misoprostol daje Ci ok 98% skuteczności.Zestaw  z holandi,kupiłam sam sie problem rozwiązał.Anka
meil  agarpl@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogryginalny zestaw Mifepristone Misoprostol 8+1.zdecydowanym na meila zdjecia,zestaw kombi oryginalnie zapakowany oryginalne pudełko ulotka itd,wysle za pobraniem z mozliwością otworzenia przy listonoszu.
Tylko ogryginalny zestaw Mifepristone Misoprostol daje Ci ok 98% skuteczności.Zestaw z holandi,kupiłam ale sam sie problem rozwiązał.Anka
meil agarpl@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ogryginalny zestaw Mifepristone Misoprostol 8+1.zdecydowanym na meila zdjecia,zestaw kombi oryginalnie zapakowany oryginalne pudełko ulotka itd,wysle za pobraniem z mozliwością otworzenia przy listonoszu.
> Tylko ogryginalny zestaw Mifepristone Misoprostol daje Ci ok 98% skuteczności.Zestaw z holandi,kupiłam ale sam sie problem rozwiązał.Anka
> meil agarpl@op.pl


Zestaw nie jest wysyłany z Holandii

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 6 + 1 (RU ) niepełny ( bez 2 tab ) ale oryginalny wszystko na jednym blistrze z nadrukiem, logo, datą ważności instrukcja pl. Jeśli jesteś w 4-5-6-7 tyg. uda ci się!
Więcej/zdjęcia  tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## onaona

tom.ski to OSZUST !!!!!

tu macie oryginalne zdjęcia zestawu :



a pan tom.ski sprzedaje tylko tę część gdzie są cztery miso i puste miejsce pośrodku, plus dwa miso z blistra, od którego został odcięte mifepristone (RU)



PAMIĘTAJCIE, ORYGINALNE MIFE JEST OKRĄGŁE i podpisane na blistrze!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam tabletek poronnych , czy ktoś poleci mi godnego zaufania sprzedawce, od którego kupował ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Womenhelp.org.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś z was poleca lub kupował z tej strony  girlinneed.com  ?

Czy może są to oszuści ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


Już rok temu tu był!! 
Uważajcie

----------


## onaona

Widzicie jak oszust tom.ski@onet.pl się tłumaczy ? nawet Wam wrzucił zdjęcie oryginalnego zestawu , co z tego, skoro oferuje tylko samo miso ? Teraz możecie porównać dokładnie, Mifepristone na blistrze jest opisane i okrągłe, a to prostokątne miejsce pośrodku drugiego blistra JEST PUSTE !

odpowiem z góry na zarzut - nie jestem konkurencją, sama byłam w podobnej sytuacji, TĘPIĘ OSZUSTA !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki poronne, proszę o kontakt (woj. podkarpackie)  jowitka341@gmail.com
Zależy mi na czasie

----------


## KobietawSieci

dziewczyny, tylko women on web albo women help women aby dostać oryginalny zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

balam sie po tym co czytalam ale zamowilam od pani anny , wyslala paczka 24 godzinna i wszystko bylo ok. takze dolaczam do dziewczyn ktore ta pania polecaja . 
kontakt do pani anny : 570551661, pozdrawiam i zycze wam powodzenia dziewczyny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> balam sie po tym co czytalam ale zamowilam od pani anny , wyslala paczka 24 godzinna i wszystko bylo ok. takze dolaczam do dziewczyn ktore ta pania polecaja . 
> kontakt do pani anny : 570551661, pozdrawiam i zycze wam powodzenia dziewczyny


numer do Pani Ani to 799-725-306 zamawiałam więc nie ściemniaj i nie podszywaj się pod nią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania dwa opakowania oryginalnego leku Arthrotec 50 firmy Pfizer ,cena za opakowanie 150zl,możliwy odbiór osobisty w okresie świątecznym w Opolu i województwie opolskim .Więcej informacji pod nim. +31649629491 lub mail: grzesiek248@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> numer do Pani Ani to 799-725-306 zamawiałam więc nie ściemniaj i nie podszywaj się pod nią.



sama zamawialam od pani anny i tak jak dziewczyny pisaly dzwonilam pod nr 570 551 661 . i od niej wzielam . wiec to ty nie sciemniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,
przygotowujemy materiał do programu "Czarno na białym" dotyczący aborcji. Szukamy pań, które zostały zgwałcone, zdecydowały się usunąć ciążę i byłyby chętne, by opowiedzieć o tym przed kamerą. Oczywiście anonimowo, jeżeli sobie tego zażyczą. (Zmienimy głos i zablurujemy postać.)
Byłabym ogromnie wdzięczna za pomoc. 
Katarzyna Śmierciak
researcher
TVN 24
"Czarno na białym"
tel. 519-520-147

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec oraz cytotec.
12 szt arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 550zł

Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
Kontakt : skuteczna.aborcja@o2.pl
Tel 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec oraz cytotec.
12 szt arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 550zł

Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
Kontakt : 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec oraz cytotec.
12 szt arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 550zł

Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
Kontakt : 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 12szt Misoprostolu zapakowane w blistrach nadaje się do 10tyg. 
więcej :
miekmarek@wp.pl

----------


## marzena.marzanna

Witam do sprzedania mam kilka opakowań Arthrotec pakowane po 20 tab. Data ważności 2019.11

Minimalny zakup (1 blister czyli 10 tab)

Zainteresowanych Proszę o kontakt E-mail
marzena.marzanna@o2.pl

Wysyłka lub możliwy odbiór osobisty z dojazdem do klienta na terenie Śląska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny kobieta wysyła oryginalny art 799-725-306 paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości zamówiłam w czwartek a w piątek była u mnie fajny kontakt a najważniejsze że tabletki w oryginalnym blisterku i cena bardzo rozsądna  polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec lek jest zablistrowany w listku cena za 12 tabletek 550 zł wysyłam poczta Polską  ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą 729264911 proszę najpierw o SMS  tabletki odzwonie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne.
Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci.
12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 550zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty
tel. 507.150.272

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chce wam podziekowac , dwie panie juz mnie oszukaly wydalam kupe kasy i po przeczytaniu waszych opini zadzwonilam do tej pani co ja polecacie. na nastepny dzien wyslala paczke  i w piatek juuz by;la u mnie, co najlepsze caly czas mialysmy kontakt . takze ja tez dolanczam do grona polecajacych pania a. i przekazuje jej nr gdyby kturas z was potrzebowala pomocy  570 551 661

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny nie sluchajcie oszustow.... nie ma opakowac po 12 sztuk . opakowanie ma 20 sztuk czyli 2 listki, dlatego polecam pania anie ktora ma duzo lepsza cene za cale opakowanie 20 sztuk niz ci sprzedawcy . nr pani a 570551661

----------


## Alicja3111

Odsprzedam zestaw tabletek poronnych które sama zakupiłam. Arthrotec (12szt.)+1tab. U486. Postanowiłam urodzić to dziecko, lecz może komuś ten zestaw się przyda. Bo mi jest już nie potrzebny. Org. zapakowany w blistrach nie naruszone. Poznałam instrukcje stosowania wiec służę uprzejmie swoją wiedzą. Odbiór osobisty na terenie Szczecina lub przesyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia jej przed dokonaniem zapłaty. Pozdrawiam Alicja

----------


## alicja30111

Odsprzedam zestaw tabletek poronnych które sama zakupiłam. Arthrotec (12szt.)+1tab. U486. Postanowiłam urodzić to dziecko, lecz może komuś ten zestaw się przyda. Bo mi jest już nie potrzebny. Org. zapakowany w blistrach nie naruszone. Poznałam instrukcje stosowania wiec służę uprzejmie swoją wiedzą. Odbiór osobisty na terenie Szczecina lub przesyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia jej przed dokonaniem zapłaty. Cena 300zł . Tel.531-615-321
Pozdrawiam Alicja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw z Women on web mogę wysłać zdjęcia oraz więcej info po kontakcie e-mail.
Zestaw zawiera 8+1 i może pomóc do 12 tyg. Tylko e-mail na wstępie potem nr tele.
tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam oryginalny zestaw z Women on web mogę wysłać zdjęcia oraz więcej info po kontakcie e-mail.
> Zestaw zawiera 8+1 i może pomóc do 12 tyg. Tylko e-mail na wstępie potem nr tele.
> tom.ski@onet.pl


co tomski@onet.pl ? już nie obcinasz blisterków? ale ze 300 % marży na zestawie pewnie masz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam zestaw tabletek poronnych które sama zakupiłam. Arthrotec (12szt.)+1tab. U486. Postanowiłam urodzić to dziecko, lecz może komuś ten zestaw się przyda. Bo mi jest już nie potrzebny. Org. zapakowany w blistrach nie naruszone. Poznałam instrukcje stosowania wiec służę uprzejmie swoją wiedzą. Odbiór osobisty na terenie Szczecina lub przesyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia jej przed dokonaniem zapłaty. Cena 300zł . Tel.531-615-321
> Pozdrawiam Alicja


to nie jest oryginalny zestaw . W skład oryginalnego zestawu nie wchodzi 12 Arthroteców

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny polecam 799-725-306 Pani wysyła oryginalny art za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniemzawartości bardzo fajny kontakt pomocna osoba

----------


## Annawi@Opoczta.pl

Mam odpis na jedno opakowanie w aptece,  gdyż  otrzymałam  2.  Oddam potrzebującej.  Województwo opolskie.

----------


## abc1994

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Arthrotec (20 szt) 200 zł. 
Odbiór osobisty okolice Warszawy, Łukowa, Siedlec, Międzyrzeca Podlaskiego, Białej Podlaskiej.

----------


## abc1994

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Arthrotec (20 szt) 200 zł. 
Odbiór osobisty okolice Warszawy, Łukowa, Siedlec, Międzyrzeca Podlaskiego, Białej Podlaskiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty Warszawa

Oryginalne tabletki w blistrach prosto z apteki

tel. 697-003-991

----------


## chrapek

WItam, do sprzedania Arthrotec
Długie daty ważności 12.04.2018

*Cena*
*1 tab. 15 zł
zestaw (12 tab.) 180 zł
całe opakowanie (20 tab.) 300 zł
Przy większych ilościach CENA DO NEGOCJACJI
*
Możliwość 
-Wysyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. 
-Odbioru osobistego
-Dojazdu do klienta na terenie Śląska

Udzielam rownież informacji dotyczących stosowania,dawkowania leku.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt email, telefon , sms.
*tel. 796-892-176
email  iza.chrapek@interia.pl*

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## chrapek

WItam, do sprzedania Arthrotec
Długie daty ważności 12.04.2018

*Cena*
*1 tab. 15 zł
zestaw (12 tab.) 180 zł
całe opakowanie (20 tab.) 300 zł
Przy większych ilościach CENA DO NEGOCJACJI
*
Możliwość 
-Wysyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. 
-Odbioru osobistego
-Dojazdu do klienta na terenie Śląska

Udzielam rownież informacji dotyczących stosowania,dawkowania leku.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt email, telefon , sms.
*tel. 796-892-176
email  iza.chrapek@interia.pl*

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Mozliwy odbiór osobisty Warszawa

Oryginalne tabletki w blistrach prosto z apteki

tel. 697-003-991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec całe opakowanie 12 tabl z apteki( wystarczy 1op.). 609205317

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wie ktoś czy pigułka "dzień PO " dostępna w aptece bez recepty zadziała w 1 tyg ciązy jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny nie sluchajcie oszustow.... nie ma opakowac po 12 sztuk . opakowanie ma 20 sztuk czyli 2 listki, dlatego polecam pania anie ktora ma duzo lepsza cene za cale opakowanie 20 sztuk niz ci sprzedawcy . nr pani a 570551661


Dziewczyny baba porąbana 300zł za art nie dajcie się naciągnąć to żenada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wie ktoś czy pigułka "dzień PO " dostępna w aptece bez recepty zadziała w 1 tyg ciązy jeszcze?


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak pierwszy tydzień ciąży. Ciąża jest liczona od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki. Wiec najwcześniej o ciąży możesz dowiedzieć się w czwartym-piatym tygodniu. Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arth. oryginalne opakowanie 20szt . prosze o tel nie odpowiadam na sms 570 551 661 . A.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. 

10 tabletek 350
12 tabletek 450

wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 

W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI


729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam zestaw tabletek poronnych które sama zakupiłam. Arthrotec (12szt.)+1tab. U486. Postanowiłam urodzić to dziecko, lecz może komuś ten zestaw się przyda. Bo mi jest już nie potrzebny. Org. zapakowany w blistrach nie naruszone. Poznałam instrukcje stosowania wiec służę uprzejmie swoją wiedzą. Odbiór osobisty na terenie Szczecina lub przesyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia jej przed dokonaniem zapłaty. Pozdrawiam Alicja


Alicja, dobra z ciebie mama ale pomyśl o innych dzieciach. One też chcą się urodzić. Nie utrudniaj Im tego, proszę  :Smile:  Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie opanujcie się z tym troche.


















!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec do 15 tyg.

Wysyłka pobraniowa ze spr zawartosci oraz odbiòr osobisty.

12 szt 499zł

tel 793.667.500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje tabletki zamawiałam od pani Małgosi 572-678-943 to był już 16 tydzień nie mogłam urodzić chorego dziecka męczyło by się ono i ja, była to bardzo trudna decyzja ale wybrałam mniejsze zło . Dzisiaj jestem już 2 tygodnie po tym ala zabiegu i wiem że podjęłam  dobrą decyzję pozdrawiam was serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ostrzegam przed zamawianiem tabletek pod numerami tel 883_468_991.. lub 537_844_751... Jest to jeden wielki oszust który wysyła pociete gazety bez sprawdzenia zawartosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki poronne.
Wysyłka idzie 1 dzień roboczy - Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.

12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Tel 793.667.500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki poronne.
> Wysyłka idzie 1 dzień roboczy - Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
> 12 szt Cytotec 500zł
> Tel 793.667.500


  zamawiał tu ktoś??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , zamówienie złożone. Dam znać jak poszła finalizacja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte na sztuki lub pełne opakowanie. Cena 10zł/szt. Odbiór osobisty w Gliwicach lub możliwosc wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. Info sylvik232@gmail.com lub 513023488.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Więcej po kontakcie e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam całe op. 20 szt. Arthrotec 50 mg. Zostały mi po kuracji. Warszawa 50744268 trzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte na sztuki. Cena 10zł/szt. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info na mail: sylvik232@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odsprzedam zestaw z WOW  zamówiłam lecz przyszedl na późno i zdecydowałam się na dziecko dlatego mam niewykorzystany. Sprzedam go osobie która naprawde szybko go potrzebuje. Cena jak na stronie 90 euro lub 400zł.
Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Katowice - Sosnowiec. Nie wysyłam przesyłki  chyba że przelew wcześniejszy na konto. Mogę przesłać fotki na email.   Kontakt mailowy : juliao.juliaoooo@o2.pl 
Później można umówić się telefonicznie. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol 

Cena za 12 tabletek  To 500 zl
Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki  729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli któraś szuka uczciwego źródła to polecam 724-658-276 zamawiałam byłam w 13 tygodniu pomogła mi paczka przyszła pocztą za pobraniem i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość bardzo miła Pani pomocna w czasie stosowania widać po tym co mówi że ma spora wiedzę na temat tych tabletek pozdrawiam Asia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DZIEWCZYNY NIE WPLACAJCIE PIENIEDZY NA TO KONTO JA ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA

OSZUSCI

34 1140 0000 4002 0051 0005 1315

Dane odbiorcy:
Joanna Słowiańska
ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12a
51-601 Wrocław

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadłaś ??? 

Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży ? 

Wspieramy legalną i bezpieczną aborcję!!!. Jeśli mieszkasz w kraju, gdzie kobieta nie ma dostępu do bezpiecznej aborcji, najlepiej i najbezpieczniej jest wykonać ją samodzielnie do 9-10 tygodnia ciąży używając dwóch leków Mifepristonu (znane też jako tabletka aborcyjna, RU 486) oraz Mizoprostolu (Cytotec, Arthrotec).
W ten sposób wykonana medyczna aborcja jest skuteczna w ponad 97%.
Jeśli mieszkasz w kraju, w którym nie ma dostępu do bezpiecznej aborcji, a chciałabyś ją wykonać przy użyciu Mifepristonu i Mizoprostolu zadzwoń pomogę !!!

GDYBYM NIE ODBIERAŁA PROSZĘ O KRÓTKĄ WIADOMOŚĆ O TREŚCI TABLETKI 

na nr 536_ 853_531

BEZPIECZNIE, BEZ POWIKŁAŃ I KOMPLIKACJI

OFERUJE WSZYSTKIE ZESTAWY PORONNE DOSTĘPNE NA RYNKU POLSKIM . ,ARTHROTEC CYTOCET RU 486 MIFEPRISTONE MIZOPROSTOL MISOPROSTOL 
WSZYSTKIE ŚRODKI SĄ POCHODZENIA APTECZNEGO

ZESTAWY KTÓRYMI DYSPONUJE TO

1.zestaw to 12 tab arthrotecu cena 180zł
2.zestaw to 12 tabletek arthrotec + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486) cena 350 zł

3.zestaw to 12 tabletek cytotec + jedna tabletka mifepristone (ru486) cena 550 zł

ZESTAWY TABLETEK PORONNYCH KTÓRE POSIADAM ZAWIERAJĄ PO 200 mg MISOPROSTOLU
(ARTHROTEC , CYTOTEC)

Jestem osoba z kilkuletnim doświadczeniem w sprawie aborcji farmakologicznej .

Z Mojej strony oferuje
-pewne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
-tabletki oryginalne w blistrach
-stały kontakt telefoniczny
-możliwości otwarcia paczki przed zapłatą 
-indywidualnie dobieram leki pod osobę
-dyskrecja 100%
-szybki powrót do miesiączki
-expresowa wysyłka 

MOJE OGŁOSZENIE BYĆ MOŻE SKIEROWANE JEST DO CIEBIE telefon czynny 24h

Telefon: Iza 536_853_531

JEŚLI ZDECYDOWAŁAŚ SIĘ NA USUNIĘCIE PŁODU, JESTEM GOTOWA POMÓC OD ZARAZ.
CHCESZ ZACZERPNĄĆ WIADOMOŚCI NA TEMAT ABORCJI KIERUJ PYTANIA POD NR WYSTARCZY ŻE NAPISZESZ SMS O TREŚCI TABLETKI ODDZWONIĘ UWAGA NA INTERNETOWYCH LEKARZY I NACIĄGACZY KAŻDA PACZKA PRZEZ NAS WYSYŁANA JEST Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED DOKONANIEM PŁATNOŚCI
LEK PROSTO Z APTEK
.


















![/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec do 15 tyg.

Wysyłka pobraniowa ze spr zawartosci oraz odbiòr osobisty.

12 szt 499zł

Tel 793.667.500

----------


## Agatka200

Witam
Zakupie tabletki poronne  MIFEPRISTON i MIZOPROSTOL.Interesuje mnie uczciwa osoba ktora wysle mi zdjecie tabletek na meila i paczke za pobraniem.z możliwością otwarcia przy odbiorze,Oczywiscie za rozsądna cenę.
Zainteresowanych sprzedażą prosze o kontak na meila agatka200@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Zakupie tabletki poronne  MIFEPRISTON i MIZOPROSTOL.Interesuje mnie uczciwa osoba ktora wysle mi zdjecie tabletek na meila i paczke za pobraniem.z możliwością otwarcia przy odbiorze,Oczywiscie za rozsądna cenę.
> Zainteresowanych sprzedażą prosze o kontak na meila agatka200@poczta.onet.pl


Zadzwoń sobie pod ten nr 724-658-276 ja zamawiałam i było wszystko ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Zakupie tabletki poronne  MIFEPRISTON i MIZOPROSTOL.Interesuje mnie uczciwa osoba ktora wysle mi zdjecie tabletek na meila i paczke za pobraniem.z możliwością otwarcia przy odbiorze,Oczywiscie za rozsądna cenę.
> Zainteresowanych sprzedażą prosze o kontak na meila agatka200@poczta.onet.pl


nikt Ci sprzeda mifepristone, bo skąd niby handlarz miałby go mieć ? to lek ścisłego zarachowania, wydawany wyłącznie na receptę. możesz go otrzymać jedynie od womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki. Cena do uzgodnienia. Info sylvik232@gmail.com tel: 513023488

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwość wysyłki. Mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## paula.k

Witam! Sprzedam CYTOTEC, 10 tabletek cena 170 zł. Wysyłam tylko w oryginalnych blistrach i tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczki i podpisaniu zgodności przesyłki (koszt ok 25 zł). Zajmuję się tym od jakiegoś czasu, nie miałam ani razu telefonu że coś poszło nie tak, sama przeprowadzałam taką aborcję na sobie dwukrotnie więc chętnie podpowiem co i jak i pomogę. Jestem pod telefonem 24/h. Można dzwonić, pisać wysyłać maile. Przesyłkę nadaję najpóźniej 12 godzin po złożeniu zamówienia, zazwyczaj jeszcze tego samego dnia. Dochodzi do 24 godzin. Proszę o kontakt pod numerem 883953176 lub paulina.krzempek@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Więcej po kontakcie e-mail


Chciała podziękować tej osobie za pomoc. Jedyna uczciwa osoba na tym forum, którą polecam. Szybka przesyłka i w w paczce dokładnie to co na zdjęciu w ogłoszeniu. Zanim kupiłam ten zestaw od niej zostałam dwa razy oszukana a mianowicie kupiłam od pewnej Pani tu na forum Cytotec za 500zł a dostałam woreczek z pokruszonymi tabletkami nawet nie chcę wiedzieć co to były za tabletki tak naprawdę. Kolejny raz był to arthrotec po terminie ważności !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
Pozdrawiam 
Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Mam do odspżedania tabletki z WoW oryginalne. Zaszłam w ciąże lecz niestety jestem już po 12 tygodniu ciąży ( za późno doszły ).
> Pierwsze które zamówiłam nie dotarły do mnie niestety. Drugie przyszły już za późno. Dlatego chcę je teraz odsprzedać osobie która 
> bardzo ich potrzebuje. Cena to 500zł . Za pierwsze dałam 400 za drugie też . Chcę żeby chociaż częsć kwoty mi się zwróciła.
> Możliwy jest odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic-Sosnowca. Mój adres email : kucharzyk_katarzyna@tlen.pl
> Pozdrawiam 
> Kasia


Co za ściema.... 12 tydzien to nie jest żadna granica, ja sama robiłam w czternastym. Poza tym, gdy nawet jedna przesyłka nie dojdzie, to druga Womenki wysyłają ZA DARMO! Nieładnie tak żerować na czyimś nieszczęściu !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,20174, numer serii B09978
WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI
Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Mam do odsprzedania tabletki oryginalne ze strony wow. Dlaczego chce je sprzedać ?? Niestety czas oczekiwania od 4 do 11 dni przedłużył się do 20. Aktualnie jestem w 12 tyg ciąży. .. pogodziłam się z tym widocznie tak miało być  :Wink:  tabletki przyszły do mnie dzisiaj mam je oryginalnie zapakowane. W razie potrzeby mogę wysłać zdjęcia z tabletkami z dowolnym napisem jaki sobie dana osoba zażyczy  :Wink:   tak jak wiele z was ja też kilka razy zostałam oszukana a kwota jaką wydawałam na tabletki nie trafione przerosła moje oczekiwania :/ 

Tabletki sprzedam za kwotę za jaką sama je kupiłam czyli koszt około 380 zł razem z kosztami przelewu. 

Wysyłam dowolną forma. Zestaw to 8 tabletek misoprostalu oraz 1 tabletka misofesine. 

Kontakt.  517534120 gdybym nie odbierała proszę o sms. Odpisze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI

MOŻLIWOŚĆ WYSŁANIA ZDJĘCIA NA EMAIL

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedaz 2 opakowania arthrotecu . oryginalne 20 sztuk . paragon z apteki , tanio i dyskretnie. kontakt pod nr tel : 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 2 opakowania arthrotecu . oryginalne 20 sztuk . paragon z apteki , tanio i dyskretnie. kontakt pod nr tel : 781278014 . kontakt cala dobe rowniez po sprzedazy i zazyciu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec pewnie i dyskretnie tel.507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Ola_Korczakowska

Witam. Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Nie chcę się rozpisywać dłużej. Odbiór osobisty województwo śląskie. Zainteresowanych zapraszam na kontakt mailowy : ola_korczakowska@wp.pl

Poniżej zdjęcie :

----------


## aleksandra90580@wp.pl

Cześć mam do sprzedania oryginalne tabletki ze strony women on W. Koszt 360 zł ( koszt darowizny ) Polska ma od 80 do 90 euro. Plus koszty wysyłki. Wysyłka w dowolny sposób.  :Smile:  Kontakt- prosze o wiadomości emal. 

ponieżej zdjęcie : 


[IMG]C:\Users\Matheoho\Desktop[/IMG]

----------


## aleksandra90580@wp.pl

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Matheoho/Desktop/tabletki.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aleksandra90580@wp.pl

Cześć mam do sprzedania oryginalne tabletki ze strony women on W. Koszt 360 zł ( koszt darowizny ) Polska ma od 80 do 90 euro. Plus koszty wysyłki. Wysyłka w dowolny sposób. Kontakt- prosze o wiadomości emal. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oddam zestaw z WOW zamówiony kilka miesięcy temu ponieważ postanowiłam go nie używać. Proszę o kontakt na maila osoby zainteresowane, nie interesuje mnie co z nim zrobicie. Wysyłam pierwszej osobie, która się odezwie, wysyłka płatna 20zł paczka priorytet. Kontakt daga8998@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! 
Zamówiłam 2 listki  art*****. Zostało mi 8 tabletek ktore sprzedam za symboliczne 50 PLN - moze komuś akurat brakuje. Stosowałam te same tabletki z blistru i pomogły. Służę pomocą i uwagami. 
Telefon kontaktowy: 883-092-009

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

PONIZEJ ZDJĘCIE Z MOIM NUMEREM TELEFONU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol

cena za 10 tabletek to 350 zl

Cena za 12 tabletek To 500 zl

Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## katarzyna b

Sprzedam cytotec
kontakt: katarzyna.bon@op.pl

----------


## Ola_Korczakowska

Witam. Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Nie chcę się rozpisywać dłużej. Odbiór osobisty województwo śląskie. Zainteresowanych zapraszam na kontakt mailowy : ola_korczakowska@wp.pl





Z poważaniem,
Ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 2 zestawy do sprzedania. koszt zestawu arthrotec + RU 486 = 200 zl . pilnie sprzedam , kupilam dla siostry , ale rozmyslila sie chce sie szybko tego pozbyc . kontakt pod nr tel 603 925 462

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 1op arthrotec 20szt + cytotec . zestaw 300 zl . lub osobno po 200zl za op.  781 278 014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

PONIZEJ ZDJĘCIE Z MOIM NUMEREM TELEFONU

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli potrzebujesz szybko i bezpiecznie *sprawdzonego zestawu poronnego*, który został sprawdzony przez wiele pań ze skutkiem pozytywnym to zadzwoń pod numer *883125454* - Wszystkiego się dowiesz, możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem lub sprawdzeniem zawartości, bądź odbiór osobisty. Nie zamawiaj od oszustów i naciągaczy, których wiedza opiera się na domysłach. Zamów produkt, który jest bezpieczny dla zdrowia i skuteczny w 100% Do zestawu dołączany jest dokładny opis zastosowania, który jest dostosowany do indywidualnych potrzeb oraz kontakt telefoniczny w celu konsultacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol

cena za 10 tabletek to 350 zl

Cena za 12 tabletek To 500 zl

Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam 2 zestawy do sprzedania. koszt zestawu arthrotec + RU 486 = 200 zl . pilnie sprzedam , kupilam dla siostry , ale rozmyslila sie chce sie szybko tego pozbyc . kontakt pod nr tel 603 925 462


To oszustka! wykiwała juz pare osob i wysyla perfumy zamiast tabletek!  Ale tym juz sie zajeła policja bo są nagrane rozmowy telefoniczne z tą pania :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. informacje na mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec ze sprawdzonej apteki. Do wyboru force lub zwykły. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia leku z jakimś nickiem, numerem itp. Przesyłka normalna lub za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 
wh1zz@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie zestaw najlepiej z wow , odbiór Częstochowa lub jutro 12/07 Warszawa

Ktoś coś ? 
kontakty tab-12@wp.pl

----------


## Magda812

Witam kupie oryginalny zestaw z women on web ktoś ma? kontakt magda812@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To oszustka! wykiwała juz pare osob i wysyla perfumy zamiast tabletek!  Ale tym juz sie zajeła policja bo są nagrane rozmowy telefoniczne z tą pania



chyba sie pani zabieg nie udal ze tak pani kogos oczernia. ja kiedys kupilam zestaw u tej pani i bylam bardzo zadowolona. nadal ja polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 7 tabl. Cytotecu (zużyłam 5 szt z listka). Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany proszę pisać na gaga.majec@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

info po nawiązaniu kontaktu email iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.

Tel. 697.003.991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o 13 wzielam pierwsza dawke pod jezyk . czekalam i nic tylko nudnosci i lekki bol brzucha. Wiec spanikowalam i po 1.5godziny wzielam druga. Od razu. Zaczęłam krwawic .bardzo bolal mnie brzuch.czulam jakbym miala skurcze z krzyza i brzucha. Dostalam biegunki. Zaczęłam wymiotowac . czulam sie coraz gorzej .lecialy ze mnie duże skrzepy i nagle cos sliskiego jakby galateta. Wiedzialam ze sie udalo ale bylam wykończona. Dobrze ze po drugiej dawce bo chyba trzeciej bym juz nie zniosła. .. Martwi mnie tylko to ze minal prawie tydzień a ciagle krwawie. Czy to normalne ??? 
No i zostalo mi 1 op -12 sztuk bo 8 uzylam i 2 opakowanie cale - 20 sztuk .oba sprzedam . moge wyslac zdjęcie z data i imieniem kupujacego. Moj nr 724568631.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,
oddam za równowartość wpłaconej darowizny 350zl (80 Euro) zapakowaną oryginalnie, nie otwieraną paczkę z women on web otrzymaną 15 lipca. Na życzenie przesyłam zdjęcia itp. Kontakt tylko mailowy: paczka.wow@onet.pl
Odbiór Kraków.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zostalo mi 1 op -12 sztuk bo 8 uzylam i 2 opakowanie cale - 20 sztuk .oba sprzedam . moge wyslac zdjęcie z data i imieniem kupujacego. Moj nr 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupilam od pani kamili op art. Wyslala mi paczke 24h . wlasnie doszla. Moge ze swojej strony szczerze polecic . jej nr jest w ogloszeniach wyzej 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog pełen zakres usług-bezbolesne przywracanie cyklu-zapewniamy pełną anonimowość i poszanowanie godności osobistej Pacjentki.
-kontakt:dr Adam 798-787-500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio arth***ec. Oryginalne opakowanie. Moge wyslac zdjecia op lub nawet paragonu.

Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty ilość 10 tab. z tego 4 tab są od women on web i 6 innego producenta to nie Arthrotec to czysty Misoprostol cena 350zł sprawdzenie/pobranie lilarejek@gmail.com dla zdecydowanych zdjęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam opakowanie artrotecu. Sprzedam . wiecej informacji pod nr tel 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu . tanio i dyskretnie. Napisz do mnie. 507652075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth*!tec. Tanio . Paczka prosto z apteki.  Dołączam paragon.  Prosze o wiadomości na mailaKamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Sprzedam arth*!tec. Tanio . Paczka prosto z apteki.  Dołączam paragon.  Prosze o wiadomości na maila. 

Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec.  Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm
Na mailu podaje nr telefonu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam . 12 sztuk lub cale opakowanie.  Zdjecia paragon na potwierdzenie.  Tanio . Dyskrecja i pomoc po wysylce.  Info pod nr tel 724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ginekolog pełen zakres usług-bezbolesne przywracanie cyklu-zapewniamy pełną anonimowość i poszanowanie godności osobistej Pacjentki.
> -kontakt:dr Adam 798-787-500


dr Adam działa niezgodnie z obowiązującym w Rzeczpospolitej Polskiej prawem. Grozi mu kara więzienia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec za 150zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec za 150zl


Podaj maila lub tel . odsprzedam chetnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie arthrotec za 150zl


Odezwij sie .724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel 511.600.651

----------


## Kamila Dorota Jaczyty

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie 20 szt . tanio . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko powazne wiadomosci. S.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthroten 12 szt. za 100 zł. Kasia.Kwiatkowska@poczta.pl Miałam sprzedać jednej dziewczynie, ale przed wysyłką przestała się odzywać, więc myślę, są inne dziewczyny co bardziej tego potrzebują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepsze tabletki poronne cytotec cena za 12 sztuk 500 zł wysyłam poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
729.264.911
Jeśli nie odbieram napisz SMS tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukasz arhtrotecu? Zapraszam . Racjonalna cena . Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci. Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny niesamowite ale jednak ! Pisalam wiele wiadomości w koncu znalazlam konkretna pania . dostalam arthrotec spoko cena ciagly kontakt wiec z czystym sumieniem POLECAM  sama powiedzialam jej ze ja tu polece. Więc jeśli szukacie kogos sprawdzonego i uczciwego to podsylam numer 575 823 497

----------


## Karolina :)

Szukasz pomocy? Chciałabyś z kimś pogadać? Zapraszam w w w netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, porzebuje jak najszybciej dostac tabletki, prosze o kontakt e-mail: fortek95@poczta.onet.eu
PROSZE O POMOC! Tabletki musze miec jak najszybciej i przede wszystkim prosze aby byly właściwe i sprawdzone oraz skuteczne! Czekam na kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Netporadnia ja czy ty
Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Netporadnia ja czy ty
Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

Sprzedam CYTOTEC i Ru 486
10tab CYTOTEC 170zl 
10tab CYTOTEC +Ru486 350zl 
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci płatna przy odbiorze w razie pytan proszę dzwonić chętnie udzielę informacji jak stosować 732735806

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z czystym sumieniem polecam.dzis dostalam paczke . pani godna zaufania 575823497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam op 20 szt. Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszukal mnie na 200zl !!! I byl kupujacym !! Sam zaproponował wplate na konto wplacil mi w piatek o 17 200 zl ja poleciałam na poczte wyslac paczke bo zobaczylam zdjecie potwierdzenia przelewub.okazalo sie ze oszust ma konto w m banku i przelew byl na poniedziałek rano na sesje o 6 i po wyslaniu zdjecia go usunal a ja mu wyslalam cala paczke arthrotecu !!!!!! 
Jego dane 
piotr pawlicki
ulica jana samsonowicza 19 m 30
20-485 lublin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty ilość 10 tab spokojnie ci się uda jeśli nie przekroczyłaś 9 tyg zdjęcia dla zainteresowanych sprawdzenie-pobranie 350zł lilarejek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec.  Oryginalne opakowanie 20 sztuk 2blistry . kontakt pod nr 575 823 497

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

Sprzedam Cytotec posiadam 20 blistrow po 10 tab wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci płatna przy odbiorze jeśli macie jakieś pytania na temat jak stosować zadzwońcie i wszystko wytłumaczę jeden blister 10 tab 200zl

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

732 735 806

----------


## Mariola Cytotec

Sprzedam Cytotec 10tab 200zl wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci płatna przy odbiorze 732735806

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie 20 szt arthrotecu. Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z Apteki.
12 szt 500zł. Odbiór osobisty oraz wysyłka. 
Tel  789.132.631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 sztuk Arthrotec  . plus ulotka i paragon . 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ZESTAW Z WOW 8+1 TABLETKA. KONTAKT julitasmal1@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Kupiłam 2paczki Arthrotecu. 1 zuzylam ( dokladnie 16tabl) mam jedna cala paczke czyli 2listki - 20sztuk . sprzedam cale opakowanie. Kontakt na mailu 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DZiewczyny jezeli ktos kogos tu poleca to nie kupujcie od nich tabletek normalna dziewczyna ktora usunie ciaze napewno nie wchodzi wiecej na to forum bo i po co by polecac pania Hanie ,Anie czy malgosie 
smieszne handlaRY  SAME SOBIE WSTAWIAJA POSTY

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI  MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. 12 szt cena 400zł.
Kontakt : edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Kupię zestaw z WOW, proszę o inf. na email axfilll@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2listki czyli 20 sztuk arthrotecu . Moge na maila albo mmsem wyslac zdjecia dla wiarygodnosci. 
kornela.korzen90@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec 20 sztuk, okolice Gliwic lub Zabrza - odbiór osobisty. Zostaw cenę, email lub telefon - skontaktuję się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię arthrotec 20 sztuk, okolice Gliwic lub Zabrza - odbiór osobisty. Zostaw cenę, email lub telefon - skontaktuję się


Woj slaskie olsztyn 12km od czestochowy 
Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotecu . 20tabletek . w srodku ulotka. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Kupię zestaw z WOW, proszę o inf. na email axfilll@wp.pl


nie jestem z Policji, jak dwie panie o mnie piszą, potrzebuję wziąć je jutro, stąd mój pośpiech i próba umówienia się na odbiór osobisty, nie jest mi łatwo, może działam chaotycznie, ale jestem zdesperowana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie jestem z Policji, jak dwie panie o mnie piszą, potrzebuję wziąć je jutro, stąd mój pośpiech i próba umówienia się na odbiór osobisty, nie jest mi łatwo, może działam chaotycznie, ale jestem zdesperowana.


jeśli kogoś przestraszyłam to przepraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie tabletki. Najlepiej ru486 cytotec. Kontakt - olus19853@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575 823 497
Sprzedam arthrotec .cale opakowanie 20szt..ulotka w srodku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ORYGINALNY CYTOTEC PROSTO Z APTEKI.

ODBIÓR OSOBISTY ORAZ WYSYŁKA.

12 SZT 400ZŁ

KONTAKT :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotecu. Orginalne z paragonem z apteki. W srodku dwa blistry plus ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjecia mmsem lub mailem . wysle szybka paczka 24h.
575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cena 200 zl. 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Oryginalny zestaw z women on web

info po nawiązaniu kontaktu email iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec 20sztuk plus tabletka ru. Podobno 100 ÷ skuteczne. Podobno bo kupilam ale sie rozmyslilam - nie uzylam i chce sprzedac. Tylko zdecydowanej osobie
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## pewniak

Witam 

SPRZEDAM CYTOTEC  Sprowadzony z za granicy cudem zdobyty. Wiecej informacji na priv. 
Przesylka z UK.  Cena 300 zl Jestem pewna osoba nie oszukuje z reka na sercu. Piszcie zainteresowane na claudiaschlacter@gmail.com

----------


## pewniak

Witam 

SPRZEDAM CYTOTEC  Sprowadzony z za granicy cudem zdobyty. Wiecej informacji na priv. 
Przesylka z UK.  Cena 300 zl Jestem pewna osoba nie oszukuje z reka na sercu. Piszcie zainteresowane na claudiaschlacter@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . na wstepie powiem ze sledze to forum od czasu kiedy sama bylam w takiej sytuacji okolo 2tyg. Oglaszam sie pierwszy raz wiec darujcie mi handlarze drodzy komentarze oczerniajace mnie 
.
.
.
Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec plus tabletka ru. Jedyny ktory daje gwarancje przeprowadzenia udanego zabiegu.
Kontakt tylko telefoniczny: 601 654 456 / lub sms. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu oryginalny pfizer. 20sztuk- 2blistry. Wysylka ze spr zawartosci jak najbardziej.  Zapraszam 
575 823 497.
Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## pewniak

napisz moze po prostu chcesz sie wyzalic ja bylam w podobnej sytuacji doskonale cie rozumiem . Napisz

----------


## pewniak

claudiaschlacter@gmail.com Na pewno Ci pomoge niewazne jaka decyzje podejmiesz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie prawda ze nie wracamy... Ja naprzyklad zamowilam paczke w piatek.dostalam wczoraj. 
Opakowanie artroteku 2listki a w srodku ulotka.kontakt z pania wiktoria mialam caly czas. Pol nocy wydzwabialam do niej bo bralam na noc tabletki. Przez caly czas moglam na nia liczyc . dopiero w piatek idę na kontrole do lekarza ale publicznie na forum chce napisac ze polecam pania i dziekuje za pomoc.  Polecam pania na ktora wy nie znajac jej rzucalyscie jakies oskarzenia.
Nie obchodzi mnie czy ta pani jest handlarzem czy nie . mi osobiście wyslala artrotek powiedziala jak brac i wsparła psychicznie a nie musiala. Dobrze ze mimo tego balaganu ktory tu jest klotni i wzajemnych oskarzen sa osoby warte zaufania.
Pani W. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zwykly arthrotec. Cale opakowanie. Tanio . prosze dzwonic 781 278 014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec-  cale opakowanie 20szt .2listki po 10tabletek . moge wyslac zdjecia z data twoim imieniem godzina itp . racjonalna cena. Zadzwon lub napisz sms- oddzwonię 
507 652 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cale opakowanie arthrotecu . cale czyli 20sztuk. Z ulotka paragonem . jesli chcesz wysle zdjęcia z imieniem numerem data itp.
Sms lub tel 575 823 497. Wiktoria

----------


## WiktoriawiktoriaVikus

Wiecie co brak mi slow ! Mam faktycznie arthrotec. ..wysylam zdjecia ( ludzie chca zdjecia zeby uzyc do swoich potrzeb a udawaja ze chcą kupić. ...) z data imieniem itp...proponuje paczki ze spr zawartosci..mam ulotek paragon wszystko. Sprzedalam juz kilka paczek i panie do tej pory mi dziekuja... A wokol sami oszusci! Wyludzaja ode mnie zdjecia i sami ich uzywaja... Albo oszukuja ludzi i potem ktos az boi sie wejsc na forum..albo z zazdrości ze oni sprzedac swoich oszukanych tabletek sprzedac nie moga obsmarowuja innych ludzi... 
Jeszcze raz mowie ze mam arthrotec. Cala paczka. I jesli ktos chce zapraszam 575 823 497 lub na maila wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Zapraszam tylko zdecydowane osoby...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyczytalam ogloszenie na forum, zadzwonilam i błyskawicznie sie dogadalam. Pani wyslala mi paczkę kurierem dhl-u wczoraj dzis o 16 byla u mnie. Wiec szczerze mogę polecic pania wiktorie 575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam recepte na arthrotec 20 tabletek. Odbior osobisty Poznan lub wysylka. 725384951 120 zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj, 23:39 #15468
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw ru + arthrotec.  Jedyny dajacy gwarancje powodzenia . Wszystkie informacje na mailu.
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jedna paczke arthrotecu zwyklego z polskiej apteki. Kupilam dwie dla siebie jedna mi zostala. Mogę wyslac zdjecie z data mailem imieniem itp. Cena 250zl tyle za ile kupilam
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowanie. 15zł/szt. Całe opakowanie (20szt) 250zł. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości (koszt 22,65zł). Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw na poronienie wszystko na dwóch blistrach nie luzem 8+1.  RU nigdy nie umiejscowione jest w oryginalnym zestawie osobno! Ktoś kto pisze że sprzeda ci Arthrotec oraz RU to kłamie, otrzymasz zamiast RU cokolwiek. 
RU to listek w combipacku tylko na 1 listku wraz z 4 szt Misoprostolu, nie daj się oszukać zamawiaj pewny zestaw! Info zdjęcia kontakt lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIŁAŚ TABLETKI, ALE WAHASZ SIĘ CZY JE POŁKNĄĆ?POZWÓL SOBIE NA ROZMOWĘ, ABY ROZWIAĆ WĄTPLIWOŚCI, TO NIC NIE KOSZTUJE, A NA PEWNO ROZWIEJESZ SWOJE WĄTPLIWOŚCI!
ZASTANAWIASZ SIĘ, CZY KUPIĆC TABLETKI???TYM BARDZIEJ ZADZWOŃ I WSŁUCHAJ SIĘ W SWOJE MOTYWACJE, CZEKAMY NA ROZMOWĘ Z TOBĄ!
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> oryginalny zestaw z women on web
> 
> info po nawiązaniu kontaktu email iwonamatti@gmail.com


prosze pilnie o ontakt 729651720

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw z women of web jak najszybciej, że sprawdzenim zawartosci paczki 729651720 prosze o smsy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec cale opakowanie 20tabletek. Oryginalne z paragonem. W srodku ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjeci z data imieniem itp. Mozliwa wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 
501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za informację. Ja też zamówiłam pod  669 943 632. Dostałam w paczkę z możliwością płatności i sprawdzenia przy odbiorze za 180 zł. Miła kobieta wysłała mi paczkę i miałam następnego dnia. Udało się i jestem już po.


numer niedostepny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> numer niedostepny


Zamow tutaj - sprawdzona pani 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec cale opakowanie 20tabletek. Oryginalne z paragonem. W srodku ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjeci z data imieniem itp. Mozliwa wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec firmy pfizer- orginalny z paragonem.
W srodku 2 blistry i ulotka. Cala paczka- 20 tabletek. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie . 
Wysylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Kupuj pewny zestaw !!! Możesz paść ofiarą oszustwa! Patrz na zdjęcie bo to oryginalny zestaw 8+1
Napisz na email iwonamatti@gmail.com uzyskasz informacje. Termin od chwili decyzji max 3 dni. Poproś o zdjęcie na email z datą i godziną!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzona pani , ktora szczerze mogę polecic - 575 823 497. Pani wiktoria. 

Dostalam paczke kurierem w ciagu 24godzin , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . zeby sprawdzic pochodzenie poprosilam o paragon - tez mi go wyslala. Polecam

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka kurierem w ciagu 24godzin lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . dla pewnosci Skad jest dorzucam paragon. Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem lub mmsem 

Mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Tel 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 20tabletek.  W opakowaniu oczywiście ulotka. Z polskiej apteki . 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec 20tabletek.  W opakowaniu oczywiście ulotka. Z polskiej apteki . 
> koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl


Ludzie to wredna wyrachowana oszustka. Nie kupujcie u niej. W poprzednim ogłoszeniu oferowała arthrotec plus RU. Ja u niej zamówiłam i dostałam tabletki w woreczku plus jedną udjącą RU czyli był to paracatamol albo coś innego. Poczytajcie sobie w internecie, że tabletka Ru jest nie do zdobycia w Polsce i można ją mieć tylko w zestawie od Womenek. Teraz sprzedaje niby sam arthrotec podrobiony bo na jej oszukane RU już nikt się nie nabiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
Lub mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
> Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
> Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
> lub mail wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl


sama sie polecasz oszustko i sobie wpisy robisz uwaga oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
> Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
> Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
> lub mail wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl


sama sie polecasz oszustko i sobie wpisy robisz uwaga oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sama sie polecasz oszustko i sobie wpisy robisz uwaga oszustka


Nie badz smieszna. Nikogo nigdy nie oszukalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostalo mi 8 tabletek arthrotec jesli ktoras jest  chetna sprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sama sie polecasz oszustko i sobie wpisy robisz uwaga oszustka


Przestancie klamac .brak klientów sie klania i oczerniacie uczciwych ludzi . wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci- ludzie widza co jest w środku! Zwykly polski Arthrotec firmy pfizer. Zapakowany w oryginalne blistryb.z ulotka. Nigdy nie wyslalam luzem jak mnie tu oczerniaja ;/ Więc jak moglabym kogos oszukac?? Zainteresowanym wysylam zdjecia.z data imieniem itp. Zadna paczka do mnie nie wróciła. Caly czas mam kontakt z kupujacym .
Kupujacy polecaja mnie innym . wiec jesli ktos szuka uczciwego posiadacza Arthrotecu i nie wierzy w te klamstwa wrednych handlarzy to prosze moj nr 575 823 497 i mail. Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## jakubdariusz

witam, mam do sprzedania arthrotec w listkach 12 tabletek, wysle paczke z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci pozdrawiam . Poznan, Jakub 515486679

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby ktos szukal arthrotecu to mam 1 opakowanie. Zwykly arthrotec. Wzielam 1opakowanie - wystraszylan sie ze nie zadzialalo i po 2 dniach zamowilam drugie . no i niepotrzebnie bo zanim doszło juz bylo po wszystkim .wiec sprzedam cale 20szt . kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

A co do p.wiktorii - kupilam od niej . paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 24godzinna. I tak jak pani pisze byla ulotka i oryginalna paczka.wiec ja ja moge szczerze polecic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec. Cala paczke . pfizer . 2listki w srodku -20 tabletek. Chetnie odsprzedam - calosc . 
Moge wyslac zdjęcia z imieniem data itp.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

Hej!
Interesuje Cię inne rozwiązanie? Zapraszam do netporadni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam , sprzedam 2 listki cytotecu firm Pfitzer - pozostałość po "kuracji" kupione w aptece z terminem do końca 2018. cena 250 / listek (10 szt)  . Wyśle, na życzenie za pobramienm ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, lub odbior osobisty Zielona Góra : tel. 535876699

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 tabletek arthrotecu zwykłego. Oryginalne blistry ulotka .moge wyslac zdjecia maila mmsa itp. Możliwa przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub wysylka kurierem 24h. Wszystkie informacje i zdjęcia na mailu katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## KAWA3

Odsprzedam nowy, oryginalny zestaw z Woman on Web. Dotarł on do mnie za późno, pierwsza paczka wróciła z Urzędu Celnego po 2 tygodniach od nadania. Kolejna dotarła, jednak za późno było na przyjęcie tabletek.

Zestaw a-Kare: Mifepristone 1 szt. + Misoprostol 12 szt.

kontakt: king.mar@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

e cytotec
Tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI.     MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny arthrotec opakowanie 20tabl. Ulotka wewnątrz. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci .
575 823 497 . / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam ARTROTHEC całe opakowanie 20tbl.200zl za pobraniem.karina.maj@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

juz wielokrotnie wysylalam za granice nie jestem oszustka, od razu podam Pani numer paczki wiec bedzie Pani mogla sobie ja kontrolowac moj numer konta: 57 1020 1390 0000 6602 0431 4761 Paulina Kopczyńska, pozdrawiam

Uwaga na ta oszustke przelałam jej 400 zł miała mi przesłać tabletki do Holandi nie odbiera tel cisza to jej numer konta uważajcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Oryginalne opakowanie 20tabletek . z ulotka . 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos chcialby kupic arthrotec chętnie odsprzedam . 20 tabletek w blistrach opakowanie ulotka.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Magdalena Popowska
ul. Galileusza 2/44
67-200 Głogów
lissi6@wp.pl

Gówniara zamowila arthrotec. .. Nie chciala podac nr tel.zalezalo jej na czasie .wyslalam w sobotę paczkę pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a ta jej nie odebrała bo taki miala kaprys ;/ i jestem stratna za wysylke i powrot paczki 52 zl ;//
Uwazajcie na nia...ja sie na swojej uczciwosci przejechalam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od sprzedam tabletki, bardzo mi zależało i mało czasu zostal więc mąż załatwił wiecej z różnych źródeł, więcej informacji na maila, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od sprzedam tabletki, bardzo mi zależało i mało czasu zostal więc mąż załatwił wiecej z różnych źródeł, więcej informacji na maila, anita.chab@wp.pl. pozdrawiam

----------


## Karolina :)

Hej
Interesuje Cię inne rozwiązanie? Zapraszam do netporadni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos chcialby kupic arthrotec chętnie odsprzedam . 20 tabletek w blistrach opakowanie ulotka.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej
> Interesuje Cię inne rozwiązanie? Zapraszam do netporadni.


Zapraszam dziś również do netporadni,pl na chat lub tel.58 6 915 915. 
Jesteśmy dziś do 23.30. Warto rozmawiać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Magdalena Popowska
> ul. Galileusza 2/44
> 67-200 Głogów
> lissi6@wp.pl
> 
> Gówniara zamowila arthrotec. .. Nie chciala podac nr tel.zalezalo jej na czasie .wyslalam w sobotę paczkę pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a ta jej nie odebrała bo taki miala kaprys ;/ i jestem stratna za wysylke i powrot paczki 52 zl ;//
> Uwazajcie na nia...ja sie na swojej uczciwosci przejechalam


PRZEJECHAŁAŚ SIĘ NA SWOJEJ UCZCIWOŚCI CZY PAZERNOŚCI I BEZWGLĘDNOŚCI ? TAKA DOBRA JESTEŚ i BEZINTERESOWNA ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Magdalena Popowska
> ul. Galileusza 2/44
> 67-200 Głogów
> lissi6@wp.pl
> 
> Gówniara zamowila arthrotec. .. Nie chciala podac nr tel.zalezalo jej na czasie .wyslalam w sobotę paczkę pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości a ta jej nie odebrała bo taki miala kaprys ;/ i jestem stratna za wysylke i powrot paczki 52 zl ;//
> Uwazajcie na nia...ja sie na swojej uczciwosci przejechalam


Dobrze Magdaleno, że nie odebrałaś paczki. Po co Ci pomoc szemranych źródeł. To forum ginekologiczne w całości to jakaś masakra. Ciekawe jakie są inne fora na tym portalu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty oryginalny ilość 10 tab kontakt tom.ski@onet.pl cena 340zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, płatna przy odbiorze.W razie pytań prosze dzwonić chętnie 
odpowiem i udzielę informacji jak stosować lek 793.419.606 Karolina 
10tab.300zł
12tab.340zł

----------


## nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 40 tabl Cytotecu (oryginalny Pfizer) kupionego w aptece w Grecji, gdzie mieszka moja siostra. 
anna_sawczuk@tlen.pl

----------


## Paulinaaaaa

Sprzedam Cytotec, 10 sztuk + 1 aborcyjna RU - 350 zł + 22.65 zł przesyłka z płatnością przy odbiorze i sprawdzeniem zawartości...oryginał mogę wysłać zdjęcie z dowolną dopiską. Odbiór osobisty na terenie Śląska i Małopolski. Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana napisz mi sms 793410396 odpisze albo oddzwonię.

----------


## Kamila i Dorota

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## KAWA3

Odsprzedam nowy, oryginalny zestaw z Woman on Web. Dotarł on do mnie za późno, pierwsza paczka wróciła z Urzędu Celnego po 2 tygodniach od nadania. Kolejna dotarła, jednak za późno było na przyjęcie tabletek.

Zestaw a-Kare: Mifepristone 1 szt. + Misoprostol 12 szt.

kontakt: king.mar@wp.pl

Cena: 450 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 2 pozostałe listki z opakowania Cytotec firmy Pfitzer kupiony w aptece. 250 pln / 10 szt. Kontakt mail cytotectabletki@gmail.com. możliwa wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty Zielona Góra

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Błagam, czy któraś ma namiary na sprawdzonego sprzedającego?

Proszę o info na: Ag79.79@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## z apteki

posiadam oryginalny Cytotec 30 tab. (zakupiony w aptece) na sprzedaż, więcej info na mz112@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O ciazy dowiedzialam sie w 9 tyg... Paradoksalnie ojciec dziecka bardzo sie cieszyl ale ja.. Jestem mama 2dzieci moj poprzedni maz zmarl. Balam sie. Uraz psychiczny nie pozwolil mi na podjecie innej decyzji niz zakup tabletek. Wiecie co bylo najgorsze ? Zostalam z tym sama. Mam dwie siostry ale balam sie im powiedziec. Nie mialam z kim zostawic dzieci... I dziekuje bogu ze zaufalam waszym wpisom i odezwalam sie do pani wiktorii. Paczka przyszła po 2 dniach. Orginalne tabletki a kontakt mamy do tej pory. Napisala mi cale dawkowanie wspierała telefonami i smsami.byla na tyle otwarta ze wyslalam jeh zdjęcie tego co wylatuje.glupio o tym pisac ale potrzebowalan bardzo czyjejs pomocy. Jesli ktoras z was bedzie tez z tym sama niech podbije moj post chetnie pogadam i kogos wespre.wiem jaj to jest. A komuś kto szuka uczciwego sprzedawcy polecam pania wiktorie 575 823 497 . dziekuje publicznie za poswiecony mi czas i cierpliwosc do mnie.  Pozdrawiam wszystkie dziewczyny przed i po . BOzena.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trochę mnie tu nie było, ale widzę, że tu nadal wiele niedomówień, a "fałszywe zestawy" z RU chodzą jak ciepłe bułeczki. Dziewczyny, pamiętajcie, że ŻADEN handlarz nie jest w stanie wam zaoferować oryginalnego RU, a oryginalny zestaw nie zawiera 12 tabletek arthroteku , czy cytotecu !!

rzetelne informacje na temat aborcji farmakologicznej, opisy historii dziewczyn po wzięciu tabletek i zero prolifów macie tylko na maszwybor.net,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Preferuje odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC czysty misoprostol marki PFIZER

10 tabletek CYTOTEC 350 ZL

12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 ZL

WYSYLKA POCZTA POLSKA ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI

PRZED ZAPLATA 

KONTAKT SMS TABLETKI 
Marzena 729264911

----------


## Karolina :)

Jakby ktoś szukał innego rozwiązania zapraszam do kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, 

Mam do sprzedania prawdziwe tabletki poronne, Mifepristone i Misoprostol. Nie jest to zamiennik czy Arthrotec. To tabletki, które zamówiłam z Women on Web płacąc 70 euro. Niestety po konsultacji z lekarzem w klinice zagranicą okazało się, że w moim tygodniu ciąży może być już za późno, i zdecydowałam się na zabieg, nie ryzykując dalszego czekania na tabletki, czas leciał. 
Dziewczyny, przestrzegam was przed oszustami sprzedającym pigułki nie mające nic wspólnego z oryginałem, albo przed samym Arthrotekiem, bez pełnego zestawu tabletek poronnych. Przerwanie ciąży tabletkami powinno też odbywać się do 6 tygodnia ciąży, jak mówił mi lekarz. 
Mam dowody wpłaty, maile, które wymieniałam z Women on Web, ich wskazówki i porady, instrukcje, co jest dowodem na to, że tabletki są oryginalne. 
Kontakt 	603714180.

----------


## Lkkk

Witam,

mam pytanie odnośnie zamawiania na WOW
Czy gdy podam adres wysyłki mojego chłopaka (z jego karty też bedzie darowizna) to czy taką paczkę nadadzą - czy musi  być wszystko kobieco-kobiece (adres wysyłki i dane z płatności)

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie oryginalne tabletki, Kraków pełna dyskrecja 
Proszę o propozycje w komentarzach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie pomogła Pani pod nr telefonu 507652075, dobry kontakt  i .... już mam to za sobą, dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadłaś?
Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?


Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
.
Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!

Mam na imię JANUSZ, mam 33 lata i nie jestem emerytowanym lekarzem ginekologii jak to piszą inni pseudo lekarze. Mam dostęp do tabletek wczesnoporonnych używanych w krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie taki zabieg jest legalny.
Uważam, że aborcja farmakologiczna w naszym kraju do 12 tygodnia ciąży powinna być w pełni wyborem kobiety, a nie narzucona przez władze. W wielu krajach takie tabletki na poronienie stosowane są na porządku dziennym. Zdaję sobie sprawę jak łatwo jest wpaść w ciążę a jak trudno się z niej wydostać. Często sytuacje życiowe nie pozwalają nam na utrzymanie dziecka. Kobieta powinna mieć prawo wyboru.

Zachowuję 100% anonimowości i dyskrecji

Mam do zaoferowania leki poronne nowej generacji do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki te są najwyższej jakości, w czystej postaci, bez szkodliwych domieszek innych substancji. Mają długą datę ważności, są oryginalnie zablistrowane. W paczce znajduje się również dokładna instrukcja z przebiegiem kuracji i dawkowaniem. Moje leki stosowane są powszechnie przez lekarzy w wielu krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja jest legalna. Posiadam właśnie taki produkt.

Oferowane leki poronne:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ


Zestaw, który daje 97% skuteczności składa się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec.


RU-486 poprzez zahamowanie wydzielania progesteronu (hormonu podtrzymującego ciąże) powoduje zahamowanie wzrostu zapłodnionej komórki, natomiast Misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec)
Wywołuje silne skurcze, skutkujące ekstrakcję zawartości macicy na zewnątrz, następuje całkowite jej oczyszczenie. Interwencja chirurgiczna nie jest już wymagana.

Zamawiając u mnie masz pewność:

Natychmiastowej wysyłki!
100% dyskrecji!
Najlepsza jakość tabletek!
Możliwość otworzenia paczki!
Konsultacje telefoniczne!
Mnóstwo udanych kuracji!
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca!


Paczki są pobraniowe płatne przy odbiorze. Otrzymasz ją w ciągu 24h od chwili zamówienia. Poczta lub kurierem. Możliwa także wysyłka za granicę.

W celu zamówienia tabletek proszę o wysłanie dokładnych danych drogą smsową. Od razu wyślę potwierdzenie otrzymania adresu. W ciągu dwóch dni możesz spodziewać sie paczki.
Jeśli chcesz zadać pytanie również napisz sms lub zadzwoń. Otrzymasz fachowa i wyczerpująca odpowiedź. 
KONTAKT 726-645-671

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadłaś?
Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?


Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
.
Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!

Mam na imię JANUSZ, mam 33 lata i nie jestem emerytowanym lekarzem ginekologii jak to piszą inni pseudo lekarze. Mam dostęp do tabletek wczesnoporonnych używanych w krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie taki zabieg jest legalny.
Uważam, że aborcja farmakologiczna w naszym kraju do 12 tygodnia ciąży powinna być w pełni wyborem kobiety, a nie narzucona przez władze. W wielu krajach takie tabletki na poronienie stosowane są na porządku dziennym. Zdaję sobie sprawę jak łatwo jest wpaść w ciążę a jak trudno się z niej wydostać. Często sytuacje życiowe nie pozwalają nam na utrzymanie dziecka. Kobieta powinna mieć prawo wyboru.

Zachowuję 100% anonimowości i dyskrecji

Mam do zaoferowania leki poronne nowej generacji do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki te są najwyższej jakości, w czystej postaci, bez szkodliwych domieszek innych substancji. Mają długą datę ważności, są oryginalnie zablistrowane. W paczce znajduje się również dokładna instrukcja z przebiegiem kuracji i dawkowaniem. Moje leki stosowane są powszechnie przez lekarzy w wielu krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja jest legalna. Posiadam właśnie taki produkt.

Oferowane leki poronne:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ


Zestaw, który daje 97% skuteczności składa się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec.


RU-486 poprzez zahamowanie wydzielania progesteronu (hormonu podtrzymującego ciąże) powoduje zahamowanie wzrostu zapłodnionej komórki, natomiast Misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec)
Wywołuje silne skurcze, skutkujące ekstrakcję zawartości macicy na zewnątrz, następuje całkowite jej oczyszczenie. Interwencja chirurgiczna nie jest już wymagana.

Zamawiając u mnie masz pewność:

Natychmiastowej wysyłki!
100% dyskrecji!
Najlepsza jakość tabletek!
Możliwość otworzenia paczki!
Konsultacje telefoniczne!
Mnóstwo udanych kuracji!
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca!


Paczki są pobraniowe płatne przy odbiorze. Otrzymasz ją w ciągu 24h od chwili zamówienia. Poczta lub kurierem. Możliwa także wysyłka za granicę.

W celu zamówienia tabletek proszę o wysłanie dokładnych danych drogą smsową. Od razu wyślę potwierdzenie otrzymania adresu. W ciągu dwóch dni możesz spodziewać sie paczki.
Jeśli chcesz zadać pytanie również napisz sms lub zadzwoń. Otrzymasz fachowa i wyczerpująca odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wpadłaś?
> Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?
> 
> 
> Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
> Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
> .
> Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!
> 
> ...


Oszust !!!!!!! Nawet jesli jestes lekarzem a watpie bo zaden nie jest na tyle glupi zeby sie oglaszac w internecie to nikt nie ma dostepu do ru oszuscie!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszust !!!!!!! Nawet jesli jestes lekarzem a watpie bo zaden nie jest na tyle glupi zeby sie oglaszac w internecie to nikt nie ma dostepu do ru oszuscie!!!!!!!!


Masz racje nikt nie ma RU jesli klamie z RU to napewno pozostale tabletki wysyla w woreczku 
Dziewczyny pamietajcie zamawiajcie przesylki tylko i wylacznie poczta polska najpierw sprawdz co jest w srodku a potem zaplac tz.przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mnie pomogła Pani pod nr telefonu 507652075, dobry kontakt  i .... już mam to za sobą, dziękuję


Nastepna polecajaca pani wiktorio prosze juz przestac z tymi pochwalami 
NASTEPNA MADRA KTORA WYCINA RU Z APAPU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nastepna polecajaca pani wiktorio prosze juz przestac z tymi pochwalami 
> NASTEPNA MADRA KTORA WYCINA RU Z APAPU


To nie jest numer do pani wiktorii. Czytac nie umiesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec w zestawie z poronną, 350 zł, numer 793410396, wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cala paczke arthrotecu. 20 tabletek. 180 zl. Lub cytotec 12sztuk 300 zl . Beata.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data i godzina oraz twoim imieniem - mailem lub mmsem.
Kontakt :

575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.


I cena ponad 800 zl ! Chyba was jeblo ;/////

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog . Ru486 Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne firmy CIPLA MTP. W internecie dostepnych jest mnóstwo ofert tabletek poronnych -jednakze sa to wszelakiego typu zamienniki m.in. na wrzody zoladka, zapalenie stawów itp.(leki te zawieraja jedynie misoprostol)dlatego efektem ubocznym jest poronienie u kobiety. Są one bardzo szkodliwe dla organizmu kobiety( mozna to porownac do zazycia jednorazowo 20 sztuk bardzo silnych leków przeciwbólowych), dlatego proponuje czysty farmakologicznie lek-zestaw RU-486 ktory sklada sie z ru 486 MIFEPRISTONE oraz MISOPROSTOL. Sa to leki w czystej postaci ,wyprodukowane przez firme Cipla MTP sluzace wylacznie do tego celu ( nie zawieraja w sobie niepotrzebnych substancji). UWAGA orginalny zestaw to ok 100% skutecznosci. Leki pochodza z Francji,gdzie sa ogólnie dostepne.Z checia odpowiem na wszystkie nurtujace pytania. Sposoby dostawy: wysylka pobraniowa , wysyłka na adres poczty tzn.POSTE RESTANTE,odbiór osobisty. Skład zestawu: -1 tabletka RU486 oraz 8 tabletek czystego misoprostolu -oryginalna instrukcja -ulotka oraz kartonik. Towar w 100% oryginalny, nie oszczedzaj na zdrowiu kupujac tanie podróbki!!! Ginekolog Piotr tel:516:398:606

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ginekolog . Ru486 Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne firmy CIPLA MTP. W internecie dostepnych jest mnóstwo ofert tabletek poronnych -jednakze sa to wszelakiego typu zamienniki m.in. na wrzody zoladka, zapalenie stawów itp.(leki te zawieraja jedynie misoprostol)dlatego efektem ubocznym jest poronienie u kobiety. Są one bardzo szkodliwe dla organizmu kobiety( mozna to porownac do zazycia jednorazowo 20 sztuk bardzo silnych leków przeciwbólowych), dlatego proponuje czysty farmakologicznie lek-zestaw RU-486 ktory sklada sie z ru 486 MIFEPRISTONE oraz MISOPROSTOL. Sa to leki w czystej postaci ,wyprodukowane przez firme Cipla MTP sluzace wylacznie do tego celu ( nie zawieraja w sobie niepotrzebnych substancji). UWAGA orginalny zestaw to ok 100% skutecznosci. Leki pochodza z Francji,gdzie sa ogólnie dostepne.Z checia odpowiem na wszystkie nurtujace pytania. Sposoby dostawy: wysylka pobraniowa , wysyłka na adres poczty tzn.POSTE RESTANTE,odbiór osobisty. Skład zestawu: -1 tabletka RU486 oraz 8 tabletek czystego misoprostolu -oryginalna instrukcja -ulotka oraz kartonik. Towar w 100% oryginalny, nie oszczedzaj na zdrowiu kupujac tanie podróbki!!! Ginekolog Piotr tel:516:398:606


Co za ściema! !! Zaden lekarz by nie ryzykowal i sie tu nie oglaszal...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście, że ściema. Gdyby te tabletki były tak"ogólnie" dostępne we Francji, to niejedna z nas wsiadła by do samolotu tanich linii , i nakupowala 
sobie tabletek w Paryżu na zapas całą torbę. RU tylko i wyłącznie w klinikach aborcyjnych po przepisaniu przez lekarza konkretnej kobiecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12tbl. - 180zł, całe opakowanie 20szt. - 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec 12 sztuk - ilosc potrzebna do kompletnego zabiegu. SkutecZniejszy od arthrotecu. Cena 200zl . kontakt kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer


12 szt Cytotec 450 zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

Kontakt : Marzena 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Sprzedam cytotec 10 sztuk plus ru486 calkowity koszt to 350 zł plus 22.65 zł za przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i płatnością przy odbiorze. Kontaktujcie się ze mna pod numerem 793,410,396

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%
Uwaga cytotec jest tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach 
Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana 


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 400 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata dzisiaj zamawiasz do godz 14.00 jutro masz przesyłkę na miejscu 

Proszę o SMS tabletki oddzwonię w przeciągu 10 minut tel 72.92.64.911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK uwaga na tych oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec. Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści
Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze polecam pania beate! Super kontakt doradzila i pomogla. Paczka ekspresem kurierem na nastepny dzień byla. I co najwazniejsze cena nie z kosmosu... Takze nikomu nie chce robic reklamy ale wiem ze nieraz wchodza tu - tak jak ja...kobiety majace grosze w portfelu i tez chca znalesc kogos uczciwego z normalna cena wiec przy okazji ostatni raz wchodzac na forum chcialam sie podzielic namiarami na kogos uczciwego :
Pani beata : beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Tabletki poronne
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jego ogloszenie ; 


.
.
Wpadłaś?
Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?


Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
.
Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!

Mam na imię JANUSZ, mam 33 lata i nie jestem emerytowanym lekarzem ginekologii jak to piszą inni pseudo lekarze. Mam dostęp do tabletek wczesnoporonnych używanych w krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie taki zabieg jest legalny.
Uważam, że aborcja farmakologiczna w naszym kraju do 12 tygodnia ciąży powinna być w pełni wyborem kobiety, a nie narzucona przez władze. W wielu krajach takie tabletki na poronienie stosowane są na porządku dziennym. Zdaję sobie sprawę jak łatwo jest wpaść w ciążę a jak trudno się z niej wydostać. Często sytuacje życiowe nie pozwalają nam na utrzymanie dziecka. Kobieta powinna mieć prawo wyboru.

Zachowuję 100% anonimowości i dyskrecji

Mam do zaoferowania leki poronne nowej generacji do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki te są najwyższej jakości, w czystej postaci, bez szkodliwych domieszek innych substancji. Mają długą datę ważności, są oryginalnie zablistrowane. W paczce znajduje się również dokładna instrukcja z przebiegiem kuracji i dawkowaniem. Moje leki stosowane są powszechnie przez lekarzy w wielu krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja jest legalna. Posiadam właśnie taki produkt.

Oferowane leki poronne:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ


Zestaw, który daje 97% skuteczności składa się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec.


RU-486 poprzez zahamowanie wydzielania progesteronu (hormonu podtrzymującego ciąże) powoduje zahamowanie wzrostu zapłodnionej komórki, natomiast Misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec)
Wywołuje silne skurcze, skutkujące ekstrakcję zawartości macicy na zewnątrz, następuje całkowite jej oczyszczenie. Interwencja chirurgiczna nie jest już wymagana.

Zamawiając u mnie masz pewność:

Natychmiastowej wysyłki!
100% dyskrecji!
Najlepsza jakość tabletek!
Możliwość otworzenia paczki!
Konsultacje telefoniczne!
Mnóstwo udanych kuracji!
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca!


Paczki są pobraniowe płatne przy odbiorze. Otrzymasz ją w ciągu 24h od chwili zamówienia. Poczta lub kurierem. Możliwa także wysyłka za granicę.

W celu zamówienia tabletek proszę o wysłanie dokładnych danych drogą smsową. Od razu wyślę potwierdzenie otrzymania adresu. W ciągu dwóch dni możesz spodziewać sie paczki.
Jeśli chcesz zadać pytanie również napisz sms lub zadzwoń. Otrzymasz fachowa i wyczerpująca odpowiedź

KONTAKT 726-645-671



.
.
Zadzwoniłam podajac sie za klientke. Powiedzial ze wow to oszustwo i nic takiego nie istnieje ! Powiedzial ze ru ma pod dostatkiem ! A jak poprosilam o zdjecia z data i moim imieniem PowiedZial cytuje : " moze jeszcze z moim kutasem spierdalaj krowo "...
Bezczelnie sie jeszcze oglasza tutaj i na oglaszamy 24!!! Uwazajcie Oszukal juz kilka osob !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego jeżeli zamawiacie przesyłki to tylko poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości jeżeli ktoś wam wciska że zapomniał zaznaczyć nie odbierać bo zostaniecie oszukane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co z zagranicznymi stronami? 
Znalazłam dziś taki portal : medsmedica . wordpress  . com 
Wygląda ok .. Zamówiłam dziś i zobaczymy - napiszę co przyjdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu znalazlam kogos kto przywozi z zagranicy leki: 
Htt ps : // medsmedica. wordpress. com 

 Tak jak ktos tu radził poprosiłam o zdjecia i dostalam zdjecia z moimi danymi na karteczce i leki z wyghlkadu są ok wiec zamowilam i jutro jade po odbior!  
Zobaczymy co będzie .. Ceny dosc wysokie ale można tez osobiscie odebrac a ja sie boje przesyłki!  
Bede jechac prawie 400 km w jedna strone wiec oby bylo warto..  
Trzymajcie kciuki za mnie bo juz dwa razy stracilam kase  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala noc i pol dnia sie biłam z myślami i jednak zrezygnowałam z przesyłki tylo jade jutro! 
Zdjecia przysłali niby ok ale juz dwa razy stracilam kase i nie mam juz 
wiecej ani pieniedzy ani tym bardziej czasu do stracenia!  
Cxzy ktos kupował od tej strony ?? 
Bardzo prosze o pomoc jesli jest tu ktos kto moze mi doradzić czy dobrze robie jadac po leki od nich taki kawal???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cala noc i pol dnia sie biłam z myślami i jednak zrezygnowałam z przesyłki tylo jade jutro! 
> Zdjecia przysłali niby ok ale juz dwa razy stracilam kase i nie mam juz 
> wiecej ani pieniedzy ani tym bardziej czasu do stracenia!  
> Cxzy ktos kupował od tej strony ?? 
> Bardzo prosze o pomoc jesli jest tu ktos kto moze mi doradzić czy dobrze robie jadac po leki od nich taki kawal???


Bezsens. Nie wiadomo co tam dostaniesz. A dlaczego nie wysyłają, skoro są "poważną" firma.? Chcesz oryginalne leki z zagranicy? Masz Wow albo WHW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszukał nie kilka tylko setki osob!!!  
Poczytajcie sobie!- są osoby co pozglaszaly na policje i mówiły,  ze 
sprawy przeciwko niemu toczą się w calym kraju w roznych miastach!  
Nawet byly artykuly w necie.  
A drugi znany powszechnie oszust to ten od aborcja@pewniak.org 
Ten od calej kliki naciągaczy z ogłaszamy24.
Wcześniej miał mail aborcja@safe-mail.NET ale za duzo ludzi zaczelo 
przed nim ostrzegać i zmienil sobie na pewniak.org. To nadal jest safe-mail.net tylko zarejestrowany we Indiach ten caly pewniak.org!!!  
Ta sama klika oferuje anaboliki,  pigułkę gwałtu,  rozne leki i psychotropy, papierosy, recepty , bron palna , itd..  Wszystkie adresy z @zaufani.com to tez jest ten cały @safe-mail.net!!! 
Nawet na stronie CBŚ o nich piszą , ze to zorganizowana grupa złodziei - naciągaczy!!!!  
Trzeba strasznie uwazac a jak juz trafiło się na takich naciągaczy to 
konieczne zgłaszać na policje i nic sie nie bać!  




> Jego ogloszenie ; 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> Wpadłaś?
> Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bezsens. Nie wiadomo co tam dostaniesz. A dlaczego nie wysyłają, skoro są "poważną" firma.? Chcesz oryginalne leki z zagranicy? Masz Wow albo WHW.


Wysyłają właśnie i najpierw zamowilam u nich wysyłkę miala byc na wtorek ale jak poczytałam o rtych wszystkich oszustwach przesylkowych to sie przestraszyłam i zmienilam na odbior osobisty..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę ci wysłać cytotec 12 tabletek ze sprawdzeniem zawartości taką opcje ma poczta Polska najpierw sprawdzasz jeżeli wszystko się zgadza dopiero płacisz lek jest w blistrze matki pfizer 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści
Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mogę ci wysłać cytotec 12 tabletek ze sprawdzeniem zawartości taką opcje ma poczta Polska najpierw sprawdzasz jeżeli wszystko się zgadza dopiero płacisz lek jest w blistrze matki pfizer 729264911


Dziękuję Ci ale chciałam caly zestaw.  Właśnie wracam i mam  :Big Grin:  Jeszcze 200 km przede mna do domu ale jestem cala happy!!!  Jednak dobrze, ze pojechalam taki kawal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję Ci ale chciałam caly zestaw.  Właśnie wracam i mam  Jeszcze 200 km przede mna do domu ale jestem cala happy!!!  Jednak dobrze, ze pojechalam taki kawal.


ile zaplacilas? jestem  ciekawa, wyślij mi oryginalne zdjęcia na margalowro@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ile zaplacilas? jestem  ciekawa, wyślij mi oryginalne zdjęcia na margalowro@wp.pl


Taka jestem szczęśliwa,  ze wysle Ci wszystko co tylko zechcesz  :Wink:  
Jak tylko dojade do domu napisze maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A wiecie,  ze jest tez Misoprostol 600 MCG czyli jakby trzy zwykle w jednym..??  Firmy CIPLA.  Teraz jak kupowalam swoj zestaw to widzialam go  :Smile:

----------


## Beti1980

Posiadam oryginalne leki Cytotec200 firmy Pfizer,  Misoprost 200 firmy Cipla.

----------


## Beti1980

Jestem pierwszy raz na tym forum i niestety nie moge edytować pierwszego posta.. 

Tak jak napisalam wyzej posiadam oryginalne leki Mifepristone Linepharma, oraz  Mifegest,  Misoprostol w formie Cytotec 200 Pfizer oraz Misoclear 200 mcg.  a takze zestawy Combikit - w tej chwili pozostały mi zestawy Syn-Bort,  Mifegest i jeden Festone Combi-Kit.  
Leki pochodzą od różnych producentów dlatego moga różnic sie nazwa handlową i wygladem pudełeczka - kupuję to co w danym momencie oferuje mi moje źródło ale zawsze są to środki najwyższej jakości , z długą datą przydatności,  w oryginalnie zapakowanych listkach i pudełeczkach wraz z ulotką (po angielsku).
Nie są to zadne tabletki w woreczku czy w kopercie luzem ani wycinanki z listka,  na których nie widać wyraźnych oznaczeń jak ma to miejsce u 99% osob oferujących tego typu środki! 

Na zyczenie moge sprowadzić rowniez inne leki (ale proszę nie prosić mnie o ciężkie psychotropy czy innego rodzaju leki narkotyczne - nie jestem dilerem!). 

Preferuję odbiór osobisty , trochę boję się przesyłek.  
Nie żądam żadnych wpłat na konto,  żadnych przedpłat!  
Jestem uczciwą osobą prywatną mająca dostęp do trudno osiągalnych leków i dzięki temu staram się pomoc tym,  którzy takiego dostępu nie posiadają. 

Jesli jest tu ktos zainteresowany to proszę o wiadomość na moj adres e-mail: betijasiek1980@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu znalazlam kogos kto przywozi z zagranicy leki: 
> Htt ps : // medsmedica. wordpress. com 
> 
>  Tak jak ktos tu radził poprosiłam o zdjecia i dostalam zdjecia z moimi danymi na karteczce i leki z wyghlkadu są ok wiec zamowilam i jutro jade po odbior!  
> Zobaczymy co będzie .. Ceny dosc wysokie ale można tez osobiscie odebrac a ja sie boje przesyłki!  
> Bede jechac prawie 400 km w jedna strone wiec oby bylo warto..  
> Trzymajcie kciuki za mnie bo juz dwa razy stracilam kase


Dokąd jechałaś po te tabletki, bo nie wiem, czy mnie to nie czeka jak Arth nie zadziała  :Frown:  Napisz proszę- bodysmart@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz odpisuję a pierwszej kolezance wysylam zdjecia   :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Juz odpisuję a pierwszej kolezance wysylam zdjecia


Nic nie dostałam  :Frown:  margalowro@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem pierwszy raz na tym forum i niestety nie moge edytować pierwszego posta.. 
> 
> Tak jak napisalam wyzej posiadam oryginalne leki Mifepristone Linepharma, oraz  Mifegest,  Misoprostol w formie Cytotec 200 Pfizer oraz Misoclear 200 mcg.  a takze zestawy Combikit - w tej chwili pozostały mi zestawy Syn-Bort,  Mifegest i jeden Festone Combi-Kit.  
> Leki pochodzą od różnych producentów dlatego moga różnic sie nazwa handlową i wygladem pudełeczka - kupuję to co w danym momencie oferuje mi moje źródło ale zawsze są to środki najwyższej jakości , z długą datą przydatności,  w oryginalnie zapakowanych listkach i pudełeczkach wraz z ulotką (po angielsku).
> Nie są to zadne tabletki w woreczku czy w kopercie luzem ani wycinanki z listka,  na których nie widać wyraźnych oznaczeń jak ma to miejsce u 99% osob oferujących tego typu środki! 
> 
> Na zyczenie moge sprowadzić rowniez inne leki (ale proszę nie prosić mnie o ciężkie psychotropy czy innego rodzaju leki narkotyczne - nie jestem dilerem!). 
> 
> Preferuję odbiór osobisty , trochę boję się przesyłek.  
> ...


Oszustwo !! Leki sa zagraniczme i w krajach gdzie sa dostepne sa bardziej strzezone niz u nas arthrotec czy cytotec. Do tego np tabletki z firmy cipla kosztuja okolo 150 funtów w ang aptece. Wiec nasza droga oszustka musialaby byc milionerka zeby mieć ich taka hurtowa ilosc. Wiec skad taka ilosc bierze ?? Nie bierze bo to oszustwo!!! Ma jakad jedna paczke wystawi ja za pare stowek i wysle zdj do kilku osob oszuka je a potem zniknie. Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie nabrac!!! 
Oszustka #!!
Poprosilam o wyjasnienie sprawy o zdjecia itp i juz sie przestala fo mnie odzywac. Nie dajcie sie oszukac !!!!

----------


## Beti1980

> Oszustwo !! Leki sa zagraniczme i w krajach gdzie sa dostepne sa bardziej strzezone niz u nas arthrotec czy cytotec. Do tego np tabletki z firmy cipla kosztuja okolo 150 funtów w ang aptece. Wiec nasza droga oszustka musialaby byc milionerka zeby mieć ich taka hurtowa ilosc. Wiec skad taka ilosc bierze ?? Nie bierze bo to oszustwo!!! Ma jakad jedna paczke wystawi ja za pare stowek i wysle zdj do kilku osob oszuka je a potem zniknie. Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie nabrac!!! 
> Oszustka #!!
> Poprosilam o wyjasnienie sprawy o zdjecia itp i juz sie przestala fo mnie odzywac. Nie dajcie sie oszukac !!!!


Zdjęcia moich lekow zamieszczone w jednym z wątków . Od tego momentu agresywna pani poszla spac.  :Wink: 

Pisze juz po raz enty,  ze nie ma mowy o zadnym oszustwie - odbior jest tylko i wylacznie OSOBISTY!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam kogoś kto sprzeda Arth 20 szt. z odbiorem osobistym w Trójmieście.
bodysmart@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zachęcamy Ciebie do rozmowy.
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Jesteśmy do 23.00
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zachęcamy do rozmowy

Kamila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## modniee

Witam
sprzedam Arthrotec zakupiony w aptece cena 169 zł za 12 sztuk wysyłka pobraniową z możliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartości

----------


## modniee

Witam
sprzedam Arthrotec zakupiony w aptece cena 169 zł za 12 sztuk wysyłka pobraniową z możliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartości 785 619  818

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> sprzedam Arthrotec zakupiony w aptece cena 169 zł za 12 sztuk wysyłka pobraniową z możliwoscią sprawdzenia zawartości


Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec SPRZEDAM
Sprzedam

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od WHW. Może być odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Wyślę w razie potrzeby zdjęcia a do tabletek dołączam instrukcje WHW. 350 zł karolinawhw@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam nieuzyta paczke arthrotecu za 200 zl lub 12szt za 150 zl .chce tylko zeby mi sie pieniazki zwrocily .zdjecia moge na maila wyslac. Ola.miska25@interia.pl
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam nieuzyta paczke arthrotecu za 200 zl lub 12szt za 150 zl .chce tylko zeby mi sie pieniazki zwrocily .zdjecia moge na maila wyslac. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12szt. - 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) - 250zł, 1szt. - 15zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem już po. Pomogła mi miła kobieta z pod numeru 603 747 391 . Zapłaciłam  za 12 szt. 180 zł i poprosiłam o paczkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Paczka była u mnie następnego dnia. Nie wiem czy jeszcze ma, ale mogę szczerze polecić że paczuszkę otrzymałam oryginalną na czas. Jeżeli któraś z was chce i potrzebuje porady,  mogę wam napisać  jak ja przez to przeszłam. 
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jednak sa ludzie ktorych los innych obchodzi. Paczke odebrałam wczoraj sprawdzilam zawartosc - tabletki orginalne z ulotka . dzis to zrobię. .. Ale chce szczerze polecic jesli ktos szuka uczciwej osoby to polecam 575823497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec.  Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 180 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 150 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie orginalny zestaw poronny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od WHW. Może być odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Wyślę w razie potrzeby zdjęcia a do tabletek dołączam instrukcje WHW. 350 zł karolinawhw@gmail.com


Czy masz jeszcze ten zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie orginalny zestaw poronny


Tylko na womenonweb.org (WOW) lub womenhelp.org (WHW)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy masz jeszcze ten zestaw


Mam zestaw do odsprzedania. Czekałam na niego 3tyg ;/// zdążyłam kupic cytotec i zanim doszedl załatwilam to cyt... Odsprzedam za tyle ile kupilam .
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam zestaw do odsprzedania. Czekałam na niego 3tyg ;/// zdążyłam kupic cytotec i zanim doszedl załatwilam to cyt... Odsprzedam za tyle ile kupilam .
> kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm


Napisalam juz do ciebie wiadomosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.


Czy masz jeszcze ten zestaw do sprzedania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
Martyna 577 214 933 
Cena 350zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
> Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
> Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
> Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
> Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
> Martyna 577 214 933 
> Cena 350zł


Oszustwo. Oryginalny zestaw nie zawiera 12 tabletek Arthroteku, nawet nie potrzeba tylu do przeprowadzenia aborcji z RU. Tylko womenki mogą Wam wysłać oryginalny zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 180 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 150 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arthrotec Zwykly. Cena 150zl .
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

10 tabletek 350 zł

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Kupiłam tam zestaw za 90 euro, lecz postanowiłam zachować ciąże i odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej


Z poważaniem
Anna Tuler.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginał Polska Apteka

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA ! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arthrotec . zapakowany z ulotka . cena 160 zl za 12 szt 200 za 20.szt
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Evelka

Kupię tabletki poronne. Kontakt: evelka.1988@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W pierwszych dniach po zabiegu kobieta może odczuwać bóle w podbrzuszu, mdłości i zawroty głowy.Mogą pojawić się wymioty i biegunka. Leżenie w łóżku wskazane jest jednak najwyżej przez jeden dzień, do momentu ustąpienia efektów znieczulenia. W zasadzie już następnego dnia można powrócić do codziennych obowiązków. Nie należy natomiast podejmować wysiłku fizycznego, zwłaszcza dźwigania i biegania, przynajmniej przez 10-14 dni.

Do powikłań należą m.in.:

krwotoki
uszkodzenie szyjki macicy
przebicie ściany macicy
uszkodzenie innych narządów wewnętrznych
zakażenie

W skrajnych przypadkach może wystąpić wstrząs, prowadzący do śmierci kobiety.

Jeżeli aborcja dotyczyła pierwszej ciąży w życiu kobiety, istnieje większe ryzyko niemożności zajścia w następną. Wzrasta też możliwość samoistnego poronienia i porodu przedwczesnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zjawisko, jakim jest aborcja nie zawsze kończy się w momencie usunięcia płodu. W przypadku niektórych kobiet, jej skutki mogą być odczuwalne przez kolejne miesiące, a nawet lata.

Jest to kwestia bardzo indywidualna i nie da się przewidzieć, w którą stronę potoczą się losy. Dobrze jednak zdawać sobie sprawę z możliwych skutków, występujących w niektórych przypadkach po przerwaniu ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dokonaniu aborcji, mogą pojawić się problemy, które będą odczuwalne jedynie w głowie kobiety. W wielu przypadkach pojawia się na przykład napady smutku i straty, a także poczucie winy. Mogą one mieć różne nasilenie, od drobnych załamań nerwowych, złego nastroju, aż do poważnych stanów depresyjnych, w których niezbędna jest pomoc specjalisty. Niektóre kobiety po przerwaniu ciąży odczuwają zaburzenia snu oraz zaburzenia seksualne, polegające na oziębłym charakterze relacji z partnerem. Wystąpić może również obniżenie poczucia własnej wartości, a nawet autoagresja i samooskarżanie się. 

Co więcej, w niektórych przypadkach, kobiety posiadają zaburzone relacje z kolejnymi, ewentualnymi dziećmi. Rzadziej ich dotykają, częściej się denerwują, czują lęki, szybciej rezygnują z karmienia piersią.

----------


## root141com

Hay lam...!

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 200 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 160 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Karolina :)

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arth****c . tanio
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec .Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. - 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) - 250zł, 1szt. - 15zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arth***ec . zapakowany qlw oryginalne blistry z ulotka . cena 160 zl .
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina twoim imieniem na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tanio arthr***c. Oryginalnie zapakowany 20 sztuk w blistrach ulotka w opakowaniu. Mialam 2paczki . Zdjęcia moge wyslac mailem z data godzina itp .

marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie tanio arthr***c. Oryginalnie zapakowany 20 sztuk w blistrach ulotka w opakowaniu. Mialam 2paczki . Zdjęcia moge wyslac mailem z data godzina itp .
> 
> marlena.biegun30@interia.pl


///
Odstapie 12 szt. Tanio 
Zapraszam na maila po zdjecia.
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie oryginalny arth****c w rozsadnej cenie. ( opakowanie ulotka - zdjecia )
Lub zestaw . 
575 823 497

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arth***ec . zapakowany qlw oryginalne blistry z ulotka . cena 160 zl .
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina twoim imieniem na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Z WOW nie wszystkie paczki dochodzą. Moja została zatrzymana na urzędzie Celnym w Poznaniu, w wielkopolsce są trudności.
> Napisałam do nich i prosili bym podała inny adres na który mogą wysłać, tylko że chodzi o czas.
> Zamówiłam arthrotec pod numerem 669 943 632. Dostałam w ciągu 2 dni paczkę za 180 zł, ale nie wiem czy jeszcze ma.



Zgodnie z prawem właścicielką paczki jest adresatka. Urząd Celny nie ma prawa tak po prostu zatrzymać przesyłki - tabletki aborcyjne nie podlegają ocleniu. Ponadto posiadanie ich na własny użytek jest w 100% legalne - nie wolno ich tylko wprowadzać do obrotu. Wystarczy więc zażądać decyzji na piśmie, z uzasadnieniem, a bardzo szybko oddają paczki (gdyby nie oddali, można się od decyzji odwołać - a w międzyczasie załatwić kolejną przesyłkę - wcale nie idą one szybko.)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zgodnie z prawem właścicielką paczki jest adresatka. Urząd Celny nie ma prawa tak po prostu zatrzymać przesyłki - tabletki aborcyjne nie podlegają ocleniu. Ponadto posiadanie ich na własny użytek jest w 100% legalne - nie wolno ich tylko wprowadzać do obrotu. Wystarczy więc zażądać decyzji na piśmie, z uzasadnieniem, a bardzo szybko oddają paczki (gdyby nie oddali, można się od decyzji odwołać - a w międzyczasie załatwić kolejną przesyłkę - wcale nie idą one szybko.)


Tzn wcale nie idą one DŁUGO, oczywiście  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię opakowanie arthrotec pilne!!!  Pisać Szymon.szympans@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Napisz ! Zadzwoń!
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec / zestaw. W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w ktorym tyg.bylas co stos.i jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150zl.sprzedam.
marlena.biegun30@interia.p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 
Czysty misopristol matki Pfizer 
Data ważności do 2018
Wysyłam Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

729.264.911 proszę o SMS tabletki oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam cytotec 200 mcg misoprostol.w 100% oryginal."searle/1461".tabletka 6-katna.firmy PFIZER tylko w blistrach.zdjecia z data na maila lub mms.
szybka wysylka.ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.
cena 20 zl.za tabletke.
zalecana ilosc to 1 szt.=240 zl.plus wysylka ok.22 zl.
prosze pisac na 536 861 681 lub na maila -cytotec05.1982@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150zl.sprzedam.oryginalnie zapakowany z ulotka . moge wyslac zdjecia z data twoim mailem imieniem.
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.

Tel 576.091.189

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł

12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polska Apteka

Tel 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> 
> Tel 576.091.189
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
> 
> 12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł


Jakie ru?! Oszusci !!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotrc Forte. Całe opakowanie. Kupiony na receptę w aptece. Oryginalnie zapakowany z ulotka. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty. Mogę też wysłać Poczta Polska paczka 24h ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i za pobraniem (koszt wysyłki 23zl). Cena 250zl. 
majka.allegro@onet.eu

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej



Ania[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tanio arthrotec. 
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie e-mail wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie e-mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? 
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio odsprzedam Arthrotec. 
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 12 tab arthrotec za 100 zł, odbiór w Łodzi 533283982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

..Tanio odstapie Arthrotec. Lub zestaw z m.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ..Tanio odstapie Arthrotec. Lub zestaw z m.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl


Zestaw z czym ??? Co, Wiktoria zmieniła się w Beatke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw z czym ??? Co, Wiktoria zmieniła się w Beatke?


Nie badz bezczelna . sprawdz sobie mojego maila oglaszam sie tu od pol roku. W nikogo sie nie zamieniam . juz sie nawet oglosic nie mozna ? 
Mam zestaw z metotreksatem . jeden. Metotreksat zapakowany w blistrze . male zolte tabletki . jeszcze cos chcesz wiedziec czy sie laskawie odczepisz i zaczniesz pilnowac swojego nosa ? To co masz z wiktoria czy jakas inna mnie proszę w to nie mieszac. Tyle osob sie oglasza a akurat do mnie sie przyczepilas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Całe opakowanie (20szt.) cena 250zł, 12szt. cena 180zł, 1szt. cena 15zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to koszt 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam w rozsadnej cenie Arthrotec. 
Wiecej info lub zdjecia  na mailu Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth... pewne mam paragon i mogę wysłać zdjęcia przed wysyłką.  Ktoś zainteresowany proszę kontakt GG 1556849

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie nieuzyty arthrotec. Oryginalny z ulotka.tanio. Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie nieuzyty arthrotec . Oryginalny z ulotka.tanio. Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria. 
UWAGA TO OSZUSTKA!!!!!!!!
 JAK NIE MASZ CO ROBIC Z PIENIEDZMI TO TYLKO DO NIEJ UDEZAJ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Wiktoria. 
> UWAGA TO OSZUSTKA!!!!!!!!
>  JAK NIE MASZ CO ROBIC Z PIENIEDZMI TO TYLKO DO NIEJ UDEZAJ


Na jakiej podstawie mnie obrazasz? Powiedz. Zrobilam ci cos zlego?daj spokoj ze zlosliwoscia i bezpodstawnymi oskarzeniami.Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka . pomoge , podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw tabl mifepristone i misoprostol firmy cipla. Zdjęcia moge wyslac na maila. Zestaw pewny- kupilam odbierajac osobiscie. Nie uzylam go i jednak nie uzyje...
Odsprzedam nawet taniej niz kupilam .
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszusci tabletek poronnych to email aborcja@pewniak.org nastepny email dr.julia@protonmail.com

BANK NUMER KONTA IBAN (przy przelewie z Polski nie trzeba podawac przedrostka PL)

PL86124055271111001071246775

SWIFT:

PKOPPLPW

Odbiorca:

ADAM DZIEDZIC 

ul. Piastowska 10c/2 Krosno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uważajcie na WIKTORIE !!!!!!!
nie wierzcie w zdjecia sa przerabiane ale mam na nią sposób tylko odbiór osobisty 
podzwoniłam po ludziach którzy zostali oszukani i odradzali mi ją ona nikomu nie pomogła
OSTRZEGAM PRZED NIĄ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Tabl.sprawdzone i w rozsadnej cenie B.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Nr tel podam przez maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CYTOTEC 729264911
Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uważajcie na WIKTORIE !!!!!!!
> nie wierzcie w zdjecia sa przerabiane ale mam na nią sposób tylko odbiór osobisty 
> podzwoniłam po ludziach którzy zostali oszukani i odradzali mi ją ona nikomu nie pomogła
> OSTRZEGAM PRZED NIĄ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kolejn zazdrosna handlara i kolejne oszczerstwa.... Jest mozliwe spotkanie osobiste. Jak moglabym oszukiwac ludzi osobiście?  Nie wiem komu tak zalezy na obsmarowaniu mnie. W.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Tabl.sprawdzone i w rozsadnej cenie B.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Nr tel podam przez maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję pomocy.... amnezja95@poczta.fm

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie e-mail wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu z datą, godz, przedmiotem, itp.
http://fotyok.aq.pl/iwanew2.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec kami207@op.pl

----------


## Iwona2890

Polecam wszystkim pewnym dziewczyną które są zdecydowane na przerwanie ciąży kontakt z panem Robertem 577_840_828 Procesjonalnie mi pomógł jetem mu wdzięczna bo nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka a tabletki od tego pana mi pomogły szybka wysyłka i stały kontakt telefoniczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aleks.Andras@o2.pl   odbiór osobisty.  Kontakt do gin. Tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam ORYGINALNE LEKI Mifepristone 200 mg. o nazwie handlowej 
"Mifegest" oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec" a także oba powyższe leki
w formie "Clear Kit Combipack" (1×Mifepristone 200mg + 4× Misoprostol 200mcg).

 Nie są to jakieś śmieszne plastikowe buteleczki z etykietą ściagniętą z netu, wydrukowaną i naklejoną samodzielnie jak to mają w zwyczaju robić niektórzy handlarze.. 

 Wszystkie leki zapakowane są w blistry - nienaruszone, fabrycznie zgrzane, każdy blister opisany - nazwa leku, nazwa i zawartość substancji czynnej, producent, data produkcji oraz data ważności,  numer serii odpowiedni dla danej partii leku!
Posiadam również pudełka i ulotki, na których dla porównania można znaleźć te same numery serii i daty ważności co na blistrach.

 Nie wierzcie w brednie, że MIFEPRISTONE  (potocznie RU-486) pochodzi z jakiś "opakowań zbiorczych" i dlatego ktoś chce Wam go sprzedać luzem lub w jakimś żałosnym kawaleczku obcietego blisterka, na którym nie widać nawet co zawiera! 
Jak każdy "cywilizowany" lek ma wyglądać NORMALNIE! Masz widzieć co planujesz zazyc, mieć możliwość sprawdzenia daty ważności, etc.. 
Mifepristone jest pakowane POJEDYNCZO - każda jedna tabletka jest w osobnym, OPISANYM listku. 
Tzw.zestawy Mifepristone & Misoprostol KIT w formie Combipack'u zawierają jeden blister, w którym mieszczą się cztery tabletki Misoprostol i jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz ulotkę. Całość zamknięta jest w pudełku. 

 Jestem uczciwą osobą. Każdy z posiadanych przeze mnie leków został zakupiony z legalnego źródła. Posiadam stosowne deklaracje celne potwierdzające, że ich posiadanie jest na terenie całej U.E. w pełni legalne!

 Zapraszam do odbioru osobistego! 

Preferuję kontakt telefoniczny.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę
pod numerem: 780-099-929.

P.S. Dla złośliwych - 
Jestem w ciągłym posiadaniu wszystkich w/w leków
i mogę uwiarygodnić ten fakt w dowolny sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny kupione w aptece wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości Arthrotec kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem 518935152 proszę pisać 24h .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie jest mi juz potrzebny email d.maj089@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.

Tel 576.091.189

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł

12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrotec wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdj z data godz na mailu .
Oryginalny arthrotec ulotka.
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> 
> Tel 576.091.189
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
> 
> 12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł


Jakie ru? Nikt w pl nie ma ru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki Arthrotec wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 sztuk (wymagana dawka, ulotka, oryginalne opakowanie)Kupiony w panice przed ciążą, która okazała się fałszywym alarmem. 
wszelkie informacje oraz pytania na aleksandra.rybak@onet.pl 
lub sms 885386856
Paczka za pobraniem, odbior osobisty lub dowolny sposob pasujacy.
Cena 180zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki kupione w aptece całe opakowanie 20sztuk kami207@op.pl przesyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie. 
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka . pomoge , podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.



Z czystym sumieniem moge polecic owa pania. Przeczytalam ogloszenie i poniewaz mialam do tej pani tylko 100 km pojechalam i odebralam osobiscie. Przemila osoba. Pozniej mialysmy kontakt telefoniczny i we wszystkim mi pomogla. Pani godna polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z czystym sumieniem moge polecic owa pania. Przeczytalam ogloszenie i poniewaz mialam do tej pani tylko 100 km pojechalam i odebralam osobiscie. Przemila osoba. Pozniej mialysmy kontakt telefoniczny i we wszystkim mi pomogla. Pani godna polecenia.


Wszędzie piszesz to samo żal autopromocja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki kupione w aptece na receptę wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone Ru486 & Misoprostol ODBIÓR OSOBISTY!

Posiadam ORYGINALNE LEKI Mifepristone 200 mg. o nazwie handlowej 
"Mifegest" oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec" a także oba powyższe leki
w formie "Clear Kit Combipack" (1×Mifepristone 200mg + 4× Misoprostol 200mcg).

Nie są to jakieś śmieszne plastikowe buteleczki z etykietą ściagniętą z netu, wydrukowaną i naklejoną samodzielnie jak to mają w zwyczaju robić niektórzy handlarze.. 

Wszystkie leki ..............

Nie wierzcie w brednie, że MIFEPRISTONE (potocznie RU-486) pochodzi z jakiś "opakowań zbiorczych" i ...  
Jak każdy "cywilizowany" lek ma wyglądać NORMALNIE! Masz widzieć co planujesz zazyc, mieć możliwość sprawdzenia daty ważności, etc.. 
Mifepristone jest pakowane POJEDYNCZO - każda jedna tabletka jest w osobnym, OPISANYM listku. 
Tzw.zestawy Mifepristone & Misoprostol KIT w formie Combipack'u zawierają jeden blister, w którym mieszczą się cztery tabletki Misoprostol i jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz ulotkę. Całość zamknięta jest w pudełku. 

Jestem uczciwą osobą. Każdy z posiadanych przeze mnie leków został zakupiony z legalnego źródła. Posiadam stosowne deklaracje celne potwierdzające, że ich posiadanie jest na terenie całej U.E. w pełni legalne!

Zapraszam do odbioru osobistego! 

Preferuję kontakt telefoniczny.
Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę
pod numerem: 780-099-929.

P.S. Dla złośliwych - 
Jestem w ciągłym posiadaniu wszystkich w/w leków
i mogę uwiarygodnić ten fakt w dowolny sposób.

Zamieściłam część Pani wypowiedzi. Bardzo dziwią mnie w niej słowa "Jestem uczciwą osobą". Czyżby zajmowaniem się  sprowadzaniem na większą skalę tabletek, które zabijają życie ludzkie, a pomagają Pani na wzbogacanie się, było uczciwe???? czy potrafi Pani sama siebie ocenić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Leki sprawdzone i oryginalne.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie e-mail wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez ciebie! kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości 518935152

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte tabletki kupione w aptece kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw dajacy gwarancje do 12 tyg.
Moge wyslac zdj z data godz twoim mailem itp .
Wiecej informacji na mailu: 
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione normalnie w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj odebrany oryginalny zestaw WOW. Oryginalnie zapakowany nie otwierany. Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty dolyśląsk. 
diagpro1978@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
12 tabletek 450 zł
Marzena 579.277.993
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany arthrotec.  Odsprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany arthrotec . A. 781 278 014

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej :Smile: 



Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej :Smile: 



Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię zestaw potrzebującej dziewczynie . w rozsadnej cenie . wysylka 24h lub odbior osobisty.
781278014 
Anna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyy6

Odsprzedam nieuzyte tabletki .
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Polska Apteka. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki oryginalne kupione w aptece na receptę wysyłam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości kami207@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 

marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł

Marzena 579.277.993

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 

marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł

Marzena 579.277.993

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobietki. Pisalam kilka stron temu swoją historie. 42 lata 2dzieci i 3cie nagle. Wpadlam q panike i bezmyślnie chcialam kupic tabletki " juz" . Najpierw dalam sie nabrac niejakiej doktor agacie ze strony girlinneed . babka gadala jak robot jak nakrecona wydala mi sie kompetentna ... 380 zl wyrzuconych w bloto . Ostrzegam. girlinneed to oszusci !
Później znalazlam na oglaszamy24 nr do pani. Sylwii (nr. 577 214 933) ktora chciala mi sprzedać paczke arthroteku za 300 zl ale jak poprosilam o zdjecia to cisza ale bylam tak zdesperowana ze wzielam paczke za pobraniem... Kupilam paczke apapu za 300 l !. ! Uwaga bo to oszustka przedstawia sie jako sylwia lub martyna !Wzielam sie q garsc 2 noce siedziałam na forach czytałam porównywałam i dzwonilam zeby byc w koncu pewna na sprzedawcy i zdacydowalam sie na ta pania ( goraco polecam :507 652 075) bardzo mila osoba pomocna i godna zaufania. Bez problemu wysłała zdjecia . z przesyłka tez problemu nie bylo . wiec polecam szczerze. I ostrzegam przed oszustami . trzeba jednak do tematu podejac na spokojnie. Powodzenia dla was i obysmy juz na takie fora nie musialy zagladac. K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający *Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8* kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł lub całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Marzena1984

Posiadam tabletki poronne 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol   (WoW)

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

Zdjęcie przesyłam e-mailem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 14 tabletek  :Smile: 
Sandrak95@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. Cale opakowanie. Cena 300zl. Ślask Kontakt pod nr. Tel. 505085313

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

14 tabletek arthrotec za 120+koszt przesyłki 
Sandrak95@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ja również miałam podobną  historie i zostałam nabrana przez Panią Sylwię (nr. 577 214 933) która chciała mi sprzedać paczkę arthroteku za 300 zł i kupiłam paczkę apapu za 300 zł. To oszustka !!!!  Siedziałam długo i szukałam tak ja wy w końcu znalazłam. Miła kobieta przesłała mi zdjęcia i tabletki za pobraniem z możliwością wglądu do paczki. Nie wiem czy jeszcze ma tabletki ale Ja kupiłam je za 180 zł + przesyłka coś ponad 20 zł ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Podaję jej telefon z pełnym zaufaniem (603. 747. 391.) Polecam szczerze tą osobę bo nawet w trakcie brania poinformowała mnie jak będę się czuła i co mam robić. Odpowiedziała na moje wszystkie pytania. Pozdrawiam Monika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec
Odsprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł . Lekarz przepisał mi 2 opakowania. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Mogę podełać także zdjęcia opakowania i  udzielić wam rady i informacji jak ja to przeszłam.
Tel. 603. 66. 90. 54.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec
Odsprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł . Lekarz przepisał mi 2 opakowania. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Mogę podełać także zdjęcia opakowania i udzielić wam rady i informacji jak ja to przeszłam.
Tel. 607. 66. 90. 54.
Dziewczyny pomyliłam numer telefonu.

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

Zdjęcie przesyłam e-mailem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak wyżej - 
Odstąpię ORYGINALNE LEKI : 

- Mifepristone 200 mg. ("Mifegest" Zydus - RU-486) 
- Misoprostol 200 mcg. ("Misoprost 200" Cipla).

Leki w nienaruszonych listkach z pełnym 
opisem zawartości, w pudelkach, 
ulotki oryginalne w języku angielskim. 
Posiadam rownież "Cytotec 200" Pfizer - 
listki po 10 tabletek lub całe opakowanie
50 tabletek).
Preferuję odbiór osobisty. 
Kontakt email: 
mife.miso.tablets@gmail.com

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

(kliknij w zdjęcie aby powiększyć)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Okazuje sie ze wow tylko liczy na pieniadze a gowno ich obchodzi pomoc ! Napisalam wiadomosc w 10 tyg i 1 dniu . wyslalam zdj usg i wplacilam darowizna 70 euro a one mi odpisalo ze jestem w za wysokim tygodniu i mi tabletek nie wysla ! Pisalam chyba z 10 wiadomosci ze zanim dojda( mieszkam w bezpiecznym woj) to bedzie 12 tydz - czyli tydzień dozwolony. Prosilam o pomoc. ... Odmowily . Poprosiłam o zwrot pieniedzy i cisza. Dopiero jak Napisalam kilka kolejnych wiadomości odpisaly ze to jest darowizna i niestety pieniędzy zwrocic nie moga i kontakt sie urwal!!! A ja zostalam bez pieniedzy i bez tabletek teraz juz w 12tym tygodniu !!! Wow to jedno wielkie cholerne oszustwo !!! 
Tabletki kupilam od dziewczyny na forum ( nie bede nikomu robic reklamy) . uwazajcie bo wszyscy tak chwala wow a mnie oskubali z kasy i musialam sie zapozyczyc zeby kupic tabletki . nikomu ich nie polece nigdy !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Okazuje sie ze wow tylko liczy na pieniadze a gowno ich obchodzi pomoc ! Napisalam wiadomosc w 10 tyg i 1 dniu . wyslalam zdj usg i wplacilam darowizna 70 euro a one mi odpisalo ze jestem w za wysokim tygodniu i mi tabletek nie wysla ! Pisalam chyba z 10 wiadomosci ze zanim dojda( mieszkam w bezpiecznym woj) to bedzie 12 tydz - czyli tydzień dozwolony. Prosilam o pomoc. ... Odmowily . Poprosiłam o zwrot pieniedzy i cisza. Dopiero jak Napisalam kilka kolejnych wiadomości odpisaly ze to jest darowizna i niestety pieniędzy zwrocic nie moga i kontakt sie urwal!!! A ja zostalam bez pieniedzy i bez tabletek teraz juz w 12tym tygodniu !!! Wow to jedno wielkie cholerne oszustwo !!! 
> Tabletki kupilam od dziewczyny na forum ( nie bede nikomu robic reklamy) . uwazajcie bo wszyscy tak chwala wow a mnie oskubali z kasy i musialam sie zapozyczyc zeby kupic tabletki . nikomu ich nie polece nigdy !!!


Witam Cię serdecznie!!!!!
Widzę,że masz podwójny problem. Z ciążą i oszustką. 
Twoje dziecko już jest duże a Ty masz trudności, aby przerwać ciąże. Czasami tak bywa, że nic się nie składa. Tak jak Tobie teraz.
Ale może to ma jakiś sens??? I znaczenie, że tak właśnie masz pod górkę.
Może Twoje dziecko ma żyć!!!!!
Jeżeli jeszcze masz Go lub Ją w sobie jest bezpieczne.
A Ty Kochana jeśli masz chwilę czasu i ochotę zrelaksuj się chwilę, odpręż na kanapie i poszukaj w internecie film pt. "Każde życie jest cudem". To film oparty na faktach. Nie namawiam Cię do niczego, ani do zmiany decyzji ani do jej podjęcia. Ale film zobacz. Warto.  Pozdrawiam Cię i życzę chwili relaksu. G.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl


Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, 
wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec
Odsprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł . Lekarz przepisał mi 2 opakowania. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Mogę podesłać także zdjęcia opakowania i udzielić wam rady i informacji jak ja to przeszłam.
Tel. 607. 66. 90. 54.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.

Tel 576.091.189

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> 
> Tel 576.091.189
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> 12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
> 12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł


Co za brednie. W zadnej polskiej aptece nie kupisz RU, ani w blistrach ani w niczym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam oddam swój zestaw z whw,,ja poronilam samoistnie. .. chce za niego tylko 250 zł,  najlepiej odbiór osobisty na terenie woj świętokrzyskiego lub podkarpackiego mag-ala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam oddam swój zestaw z whw,,ja poronilam samoistnie. .. chce za niego tylko 250 zł,  najlepiej odbiór osobisty na terenie woj świętokrzyskiego lub podkarpackiego mag-ala@o2.pl


Nieaktualne juz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec sprzedam
Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.

Tel 576.091.189

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Paulina321

Sama jestem w potrzebie, a na tego typu portalach jest tylu oszustów, że tracę wiarę w ludzi...tabletki zamówiłam z kilku źródeł, po tym jak pierwszy raz nie pomogły. Na pewno nie kupujcie od gościa, który podaje się za lekarza, że niby pomoże itp. dostałam od niego witaminy, pisze też że odbiór własny w Białymstoku. Jego nr tel. to 785 667 341, nie kupujecie też od nr 881 624 246, od razu był zły jak chciałam zdjęcie. NIKT NIE MA TABLETKI RU ! Pomagajmy sobie i piszmy o ewentualnych oszustach, tylko tak możemy się wspierać i sama proponuję od razu zamawiać pewnie czyli na stronie women on web.
Pozdrawiam Was Ciepło, a oszustów pytam czy nie macie sumienia wykorzystywać, biedne, zdesperowane kobiety !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paulina321- odezwij sie xyzaay@gmail.com Sama kupiła w pl 8+1  na szczęście nie przydały sie odsprzedam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 12szt - 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalne polskie tab'letki . Oryginalnie zapakowane. W rozsadnej cenie.mailem moge wyslac zdjecia z kartka z data godz i wybranym przedmiotem . po kontakcie mailowym mozliwy tel lub osob. 
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam oryginalne polskie tab'letki . Oryginalnie zapakowane. W rozsadnej cenie.mailem moge wyslac zdjecia z kartka z data godz i wybranym przedmiotem . po kontakcie mailowym mozliwy tel lub osob. 
> marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl


ooo Wiktoria zmienia się w martę.kowalczyk  jak miło  ( kilka postów wyżej , post prawie identyczny, tylko inny adres mailowy)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama jestem w potrzebie, a na tego typu portalach jest tylu oszustów, że tracę wiarę w ludzi...tabletki zamówiłam z kilku źródeł, po tym jak pierwszy raz nie pomogły. Na pewno nie kupujcie od gościa, który podaje się za lekarza, że niby pomoże itp. dostałam od niego witaminy, pisze też że odbiór własny w Białymstoku. Jego nr tel. to 785 667 341, nie kupujecie też od nr 881 624 246, od razu był zły jak chciałam zdjęcie. NIKT NIE MA TABLETKI RU ! Pomagajmy sobie i piszmy o ewentualnych oszustach, tylko tak możemy się wspierać i sama proponuję od razu zamawiać pewnie czyli na stronie women on web.
> Pozdrawiam Was Ciepło, a oszustów pytam czy nie macie sumienia wykorzystywać, biedne, zdesperowane kobiety !!!


To przykre, ze zostałaś tak potraktowana ale osobiście kupowałam RU w Polsce! Na prawdę identyczne jak z WOW czy WHW! Jest osoba na pewno jedna (a czy więcej to nie mam pojęcia bo juz dalej po prostu nie szukałam) - wystarczył kontakt do tej jednej - która ma tabletki RU, Misoprostol i zestawy takie razem pakowane jak od womenek. Mogłam wybrać co chce zakupić! Pisałam o tym juz kilka razy! 
Na prawdę mozna to kupić w Polsce tylko po pierwsze trzeba osobiście a po drugie trzeba wiedzieć co dokładnie chce sie kupić i jak to ma wyglądać! No i niestety nie za 300 czy 400 zł. jak sam Arthritec czy Cytotec. 
Co do oszustów to zgadzam sie, ze powinno sie nawet utworzyć osobny wątek i zamieszczać ich ogłoszenia razem z linkami gdzie mozna sie na nich naciąć! Jeśli choćby jedna osoba dzięki temu nie ucierpi to juz sukces!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobra, super, brawo, gratulacje! Juz wszyscy wiedzą, ze kupilas w Polsce RU za 900 czy 1200zl ! Nie kazdy jednak sra kasa i lepiej zeby dziewczyny wiedziały, ze moga sie zwrócić do wow czy whw i zawsze dostaną oryginalny zestaw za 70 czy 80 euro, a jak sa w trudnej sytuacji, to moga miec obnizona darowiznę. Po co mają tracic czas na sprawdzanie, czy aby wlasnie ten handlarz jest tym jednym wsrod tysiąca oszustów, i bedzie tak wspanialomyslny, ze za polowe najnizszej krajowej uraczy je tabletkami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec odbiór osobisty bądź wysyłka joanna3663@Onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię oryginalne leki Mifepristone 200 mg. - RU-486 ("Mifegest" Zydus) oraz Misoprostol ("Misoprost-200" Cipla i "Cytotec 200" Pfizer) a także "Mifegest Kit" Allidac (1 x Mifeprisone 200 mg. + 4 x Misoprostol 200 mcg.).

Każdy lek zapakowany w fabryczne, nienaruszone blistry, pudełka wraz z oryginału ulotek (j.ang). 
Blistry kompletnie opisane - data produkcji oraz data ważności, nazwa handlowa, skład, nazwa wraz z logo producenta, krajem pochodzenia, numerem serii i partii danego leku (numery tożsame z tymi na pudelkach!) a także z adnotacja, ze sa to leki ginekologiczne (oczywiście poza Cytotec'iem bo jak każdy wie pierwotnie lek ten stosowany jest osłonowo).

 Pomimo dużej nieuczciwości jaka nagminnie ma miejsce w tym temacie tak jak napisałam wyżej - wszystkie proponowane przeze mnie leki są w 100% oryginalne! 
Mogę przesłać foto w dowolnej formie dla poparcia wiarygodności. 
Odbiór najlepiej osobisty - myślę, że to zbyt poważna sprawa by załatwiać ją na odległość.. 
Ponieważ są to trudno dostępne środki o kontakt proszę osoby zdecydowane, które wiedzą czego szukają. 

Kontakt e-mail: mife.miso.tablets@gmail.com 
Lub WhatsApp: +48 573 494 634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

Ps. Jestem na forum od roku. Nie zmieniam ani maila ani numeru . nie musze sie za nikogo podszywac ( nawet jesli ktos napisal podobne ogłoszenie do mojego ) wiec najpierw prosze sprawdzic a dopiero rzucac falszywe oskarzenia. Nie musze sie zmieniac ani w marte ani magde ani zadna inna . podpisuje swoim imieniem moje posty od roku - wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
> Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Wiktoria
> 
> Ps. Jestem na forum od roku. Nie zmieniam ani maila ani numeru . nie musze sie za nikogo podszywac ( nawet jesli ktos napisal podobne ogłoszenie do mojego ) wiec najpierw prosze sprawdzic a dopiero rzucac falszywe oskarzenia. Nie musze sie zmieniac ani w marte ani magde ani zadna inna . podpisuje swoim imieniem moje posty od roku - wiktoria.


Nie przejmuj sie - na tym forum niestety szaleje osoba (lub kilka osób ale tego sie nie dowiemy bo czuja sie bezkarne ze względu na brak obowiązku rejestracji!), która każdego chcącego zaoferować jakikolwiek lek miesza z błotem! Z miejsca nazywa oszustem, naciagaczem, etc... Myśle, ze sprzedaż jej nie idzie dlatego w taki żałosny sposób próbuje pozbyć sie konkurencji.. albo działa dla którejś z fundacji. 
To ile % z darowizn przekazanych na dowolna fundacje (nie mowię personalnie!) trafia do jej podopiecznych czy ogólnie do osób w potrzebie mozna sobie sprawdzi w sieci.. Powiem tylko, ze taka fundacja to bardzo intratny biznes..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Cytotec 200 mcg. marki Pfizer. 
Najchętniej  osobiście. 
Lek w oryginalnych listkach z numerem serii i partii takich samych jak na pudełku. 
Data ważności 2020 rok. 
Jest to tańsza alternatywa dla zestawu Mifepristone + Misoprostol. 

Posiadam również zestawy typu MTP KIT zawierajace 1 tabletkę Mifepristone i 4 tabletki Misoprostolu plus drugi listek zawierający dodatkowe 4 tabletki Misoprostol, pojedyncze tabletki Mifepristonu 200 mg. (RU-486) oraz Misoprost 200 firmy Cipla (opakowanie zawiera 8 tabletek - 2 listki po 4 tabletki w pudełku + ulotka). 
Leki sprowadzone legalnie - posiadam deklaracje celna jako dowód, ze nie pochodzą z przemytu i sa to specjalistyczne środki ginekologiczne najwyższej jakości. 

Każdy lek zapakowany w nienaruszone, fabrycznie zgrzane blistry (NIE wycinki z blistrow z przystawiona pieczątka, NIE tabletki luzem w kopercie czy woreczku, NIE plastikowe buteleczki z naklejką - etykietką własnej roboty!).
Mozna bez problemu zweryfikować ich prawdziwość na stronach producentów! 

Mogę przesłać zdjęcia w dowolnej konfiguracji - z karteczką z Twoim imieniem, złotówką czy tez widelcem  :Wink: ) 

 Kontakt e-mail: mife.miso.tablets@gmail.com 
lub WhatsApp: +48 573 494 634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
 n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec 10 szt
kontakt sprzedamart@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, 

Aktualne?








> Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa
> 
> odbiór osobisty Warszawa 
> 
> Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw oryginalny Mifepristone i Misoprostol 1+8. Leki w listkach i pudełku. Odbiór w Warszawie. 
jagodowa.jagoda85@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

otec 579.277.993
Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty Misoprostol marki pfizer

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
579.277.993
Kontakt 7SMS cytotec oddzwonie max 10minut

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 20 tabletek. Produkt nowy, oryginalny. Data ważności 2018 rok. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości! Taka forma daje pewność, iż sprzedaję oryginalny produkt! SMS 514-257-013

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś wie na pomorzu z odbiorem osobistym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam . Rozsadna cena .
6'01_654*456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś mi pomóc. Ktoś wie na pomorzu z odbiorem osobistym. Już dwa razy mnie oszukano.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś mi pomóc. Ktoś wie na pomorzu z odbiorem osobistym. Już dwa razy mnie oszukano.


 proszę o namiar jakis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.


12 szt Cytotec 450 zł

PROSZE O KONTAKT SMS CYTOTEC

729.279.449 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem z możliwością spr. zawartości koszt 19,56zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem z możliwością spr. zawartości koszt 19,56zł. Info dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 .'823* .497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś mi pomóc. Ktoś wie na po8morzu z odbiorem osobistym. Już dwa razy mnie oszukano.


 ja mam ogrinalny ale Artho. 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arth już próbowałam. Nie zadziałał. Potrzebuje ten zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arth już próbowałam. Nie zadziałał. Potrzebuje ten zestaw


To zestaw zamawia się na womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie sa potrzebne.
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, gdzie mozna odebrać osobiście?







> WITAM
> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
> receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie sa potrzebne.
> Cena 200zl
> Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
> Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, gdzie mozna odebrać osobiście?


Sprawdz sobie numer... Osoba podaje sie za sylwie martyne itp. Oszukala kilka osob

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Ta'bl,etki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię sprawdzony i skuteczny zestaw tabletek (METOTR 10szt i ARTHROTEC 12szt)
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia opakowania z ulotką mailem 
W razie pytań proszę pisać 

dominika.madela@wp.pl

(Sama potrzebowałam tabletek, które kupiłam od jednej z dziewczyn tu na forum. Udało się. Miałam 2 zestawy, został mi jeden, który z checią odstąpię)

pozdrawiam
Dominika M

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię sprawdzony i skuteczny zestaw tabletek (METOTR 10szt i ARTHROTEC 12szt)
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia opakowania z ulotką mailem 
W razie pytań proszę pisać 

dominika.madela@wp.pl

(Sama potrzebowałam tabletek, które kupiłam od jednej z dziewczyn tu na forum. Udało się. Miałam 2 zestawy, został mi jeden, który z checią odstąpię)

Dominika

----------


## jamajka1234

odstąpię arthrotec 

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek ARTHROTECU. Kupione w pośpiechu jednak okazały sie niepotrzebne z powodu fałszywego alarmu.
Cena 150 zł. 
Kontakt : aleksandra.rybak@onet.pl lub 885386856. Odpowiem na wszelkie pytania w zwiazku z zazywaniem lub dawkowaniem. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com *odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej*.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Jaan

Pewność 100% .
Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 200zł. Tabletki poronne .Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty . śląsk-małopolska . Info: jaankowaalski2017@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewność 100% .
> Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 200zł. Tabletki poronne .Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty . śląsk-małopolska . Info: jaankowaalski2017@wp.pl


Arthrotek nie daje pewności oszuscie!!

----------


## jamajka12345

odstąpię arthrotec

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

odbiór osobisty !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię sprawdzony i skuteczny zestaw tabletek (METOTR 10szt i ARTHROTEC 12szt)
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia opakowania z ulotką mailem 
W razie pytań proszę pisać 

dominika.madela@wp.pl

(Sama potrzebowałam tabletek, które kupiłam od jednej z dziewczyn tu na forum. Udało się. Miałam 2 zestawy, został mi jeden, który z checią odstąpię)

Dominika

----------


## jamajka12345

odstąpię arthrotec

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

możliwy odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię sprawdzony i skuteczny zestaw tabletek (METOTR 10szt i ARTHROTEC 12szt)
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia opakowania z ulotką mailem 
W razie pytań proszę pisać 

dominika.madela@wp.pl

(Sama potrzebowałam tabletek, które kupiłam od jednej z dziewczyn tu na forum. Udało się. Miałam 2 zestawy, został mi jeden, który z checią odstąpię)

pozdrawiam
Dominika M

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po tym jak za pozno przeczytalam opinie o pani sylwii/martynie ktora mnie oszukala przed ktora ostrzegam !( wyslala mi za 200 zl biale tabl.luzem ;//) znalazlam ogloszenie tej pani - '' a. 781, 278.014 ) . i moge polecic. Nie chce robic nikomu reklamy ale chyba warto polecac sobie osoby godne zaufania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 sztuk Arthrotecu (opakowanie z ulotką). 
Cena 160 zł (wraz z przesyłką pobraniową i sprawdzeniem zawartości)
kontakt : aleksandra.rybak@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne.
Moge wyslac za pobraniem ze spr zawartosci.Mozliwy odbior osobisty - Ryki i okolice,woj lubelskie
Pozdrawiam Sylwia 577 214 933
Cena 200zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Sprzedam tabletki Mifepristone (1szt) oraz Misoprostol (8szt) - zestaw dla jednej kobiety. Dostałam go od Women on Web: zamówiłam dla siebie, ale ostatecznie nie zdecydowałam się na użycie. W związku z tym mam do przekazania którejś z Was zainteresowanych NIEROZPAKOWANY zestaw, na kopercie są moje dane, nadany przez WoW numer przesyłki, pieczątka nadawcy. Cena to 410 zł, bo chcę tylko skompensować wydatek. Mogę wysłać za pobraniem dla pewności.  Proszę o kontakt: tetiana0895@gmail.com

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie . rozsadna cena 
Wiktoria. 57'5 8'23' 4'97

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię sprawdzony i skuteczny zestaw tabletek (METOTR 10szt i ARTHROTEC 12szt)
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia opakowania z ulotką mailem
dominika.madela@wp.pl
Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości! 

dominika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl/
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię sprawdzony i skuteczny zestaw tabletek
dominika.madela@wp.pl

(Sama potrzebowałam tabletek, które kupiłam od jednej z dziewczyn tu na forum. Udało się. Miałam 2 zestawy, został mi jeden, który z checią odstąpię)

Dominika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odsprzedam recepty
E na arthrotec forte odbiór Wrocław mail lolita.grey@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie .
Sprawdzone
Bezpieczne
Skuteczne
. rozsadna cena 
Wiktoria. 57'5 8'23' 4'97

----------


## patryska6970

Witam, 

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki ze strony WoW , tak jak na zalacZonych zdjęciach widać tabletki sa w oryginalnym pudełku A-KARE. Jedyne o wysoce potwierdzonym działaniu. Zawierają MIFEPRISTONE (ru 486) x 1 oraz MIZOPROSTOL x8

Odbiór osobisty Warszawa 
Lub wysyłka
Kontakt telefoniczny 797238939
Więcej zdjęć tabletek mogę przesłać na maila bądź mmsem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ! PEWNE ! Lena 603113465

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam, asia joanna3221@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam ! Kontakt tel. 603113465 lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 15zł/szt. Możliwość zakupu całego opakowania lub 12szt. Wysyłka pocztą polską lub kurierem. Koszt wysyłki kurierem 19,56zł, pocztą 22,65zł za za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12sztuk Arthrotec(odpowiednią dawka, opakowanie wraz z ulotką, kupione w pośpiechu) . Koszt 170zł wraz z przesyłką. 
Kontakt aleksandra_rybak@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arht.anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszusci tabletek poronnych to email aborcja@pewniak.org nastepny email dr.julia@protonmail.com

BANK NUMER KONTA IBAN (przy przelewie z Polski nie trzeba podawac przedrostka PL)

PL86124055271111001071246775

SWIFT:

PKOPPLPW

Odbiorca:

ADAM DZIEDZIC 

ul. Piastowska 10c/2 Krosno

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpie tabletki w dobrej cenie 
wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw WOW 100% oryginalny, mnie już nie będzie potrzebny aleksandra.wer6@gmail.com

----------


## Dianula

sprzedam tabletki arhthrotec forte 8szt.anna 605069485

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, Czy ma ktoś nr telefonu tej pani beata.beti40@interia.pl ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem . NOWY NR TEL PODAJE NA MAILU./ Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arth. pewne, szybko, tanio 
kontakt e-mail : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam . skuteczne - w rozsadnej cenie.
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl
Moge wyslac zdjecia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Do sprzedania nierozpakowany zestaw:
Mifepristone - 1 tabletka.
Misoprostol - 8 tabletek
Data ważności zestawu po bodajże przełom 2018/2019 roku.
Cena to 400 zl. Zainteresowane dziewczyny proszę o kontakt: ladybirds@buziaczek.pl. Mogę wysłać za pobraniem dla pewności. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arth. w rozsądnej cenie. szybka wysyłka 
kontakt mailowy wioletta080@o2.pl
numer tel mogę podać na mailu Wiola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 8 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 781278014 anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany marta

Odstąpię oryginalny zestaw (nierozpakowana koperta) tabletek M&M od WomanOnWeb. Już nie jest mi potrzebny, ale komuś się może przydać.
Odstąpię za zwrot kosztów - równowartość 90 euro (darowizna) + 200 zł koszty dojazdu do Łodzi po odbiór = 550 zł
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą po uzgodnieniu.
marta112233@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Witam dziewczyny!!!!
I proszę nie przyczyniajcie się do niszczenia powstałego nowego życia, młodego człowieka.
Jeśli same już nie potrzebujecie, może lepiej zniszczyć te tabletki niż spieniężyć.
Do przemyślenia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstąpię oryginalny zestaw (nierozpakowana koperta) tabletek M&M od WomanOnWeb. Już nie jest mi potrzebny, ale komuś się może przydać.
> Odstąpię za zwrot kosztów - równowartość 90 euro (darowizna) + 200 zł koszty dojazdu do Łodzi po odbiór = 550 zł
> Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą po uzgodnieniu.
> marta112233@interia.pl


 Proszę przemyśl decyzję i nie sprzedawaj tych tabletek. One są śmiercionośne.
Warto rozmawiać nawet na tak trudne tematy jak nieplanowana ciąża.

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś odstąpić 2 tabletki miso w jakiejkolwiek formie? Nie doczyściłam się a już nie mam kasy na wykupienie cyto (kosztuje ponad 500 zł)
Warszawa mail heyah72@wp.pl
Może ktoś poratuje- odwdzieczę się....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie receptę albo mogę wykupić i przekazać lek. Okazał sie na szczęście nie potrzebny. Jeśli komuś sie przyda proszę o info. Nie jestem żadnym handlarzem, osoba prywatna, zero oszustw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpie tabletki w dobrej cenie 
kontakt : anitaa_wu@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec zakupione wpolskiej aptece wazne do 8, 2019. Zaliczylismy wpadke z moja dziewczyna i kupilismy dwa opakowanja tak na wszelki wypadek ale po zastosowaniu pierwszego opakowania wszystko poszlo zgodnie z planem wiec jedno opakowanie sie nam zostalo i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie. Cena 200zl . Tel 797 650 965 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki arthr. 
Lena - 603113465

----------


## Ratowniczka

Witam posiadam oryginalne opakowanie Arthrotec 20 tabletek. Zainteresowanym podaje e-mail roksanareterman@gmail.com

----------


## Anastasia

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i  1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie.
Mam również kopertę oryginalną w której przyszły.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail :magda.gradowska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie receptę albo mogę wykupić i przekazać lek. Okazał sie na szczęście nie potrzebny. Jeśli komuś sie przyda proszę o info. Nie jestem żadnym handlarzem, osoba prywatna, zero oszustw.


 Można maila? Napisze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpię oryginalne tabletki w dobrej cenie. mogę wysłać zdjęcia. numer podaje na mailu. 
kontakt : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabeltki arthr.
wyślę zdjęcia, odpowiem na każde pytania 
kontakt telefoniczny lub sms : 603113465 Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Cale opakowanie oryginalne w dobrej cenie arthrotec@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki - anna 781278014

----------


## Mycha13

Witam! Czy ktos morze zamawiał juz u tej pani beata.beti40@interia.pl ,czy wiecie morze czy to zaufana osoba jest czy nie jest oszustką ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwarzajcie na oszustòw ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG zamowilam u nich i stracilam 560zł ani tabletek ani odzewu na maila

----------


## Anastasia

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i  1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie.
Mam również kopertę oryginalną w której przyszły.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail :magda.gradowska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki w dobrej cenie. 
kontakt telefoniczny 603113465 
odpowiadam rowniez na sms 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie sa potrzebne...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam jak najbardziej pania Beate beata.beti40@interia.pl stały kontakt telefoniczny ,przemiła osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Kontakt 729.279.449 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za bezczelne kłamstwo i zdzierstwo. Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthrotecu, czyli 200 mcg misoprostolu. I ta sama skuteczność, czyli max60-70%. Nie dawajcie się nabierać, dziewczyny. Za tą kasę mozecie miec zestaw z WHW lub WOW, ktory ma prawie 100% skuteczności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Karolinaaa22

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Tabletki orginalne zakupione w aptece i przede wszystkim bardzo skuteczne. Cena 150zl kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości 19zł. Wszystko z dokładnymi informacjami jak zażywać. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki
kontakt telefoniczny oraz SMS - 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.


Gdzie możliwy odbiór i jaka cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Anastasia

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i 1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie.
Mam również kopertę oryginalną w której przyszły.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail :magda.gradowska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Kupię zestaw leków, Śląsk i tylko z odbiorem osobistym. Znajoma mnie prosi, która bardzo potrzebuje i boi się że zostanie oszukana tak jak dwa dni temu przez jedną z osób ogłaszających się na tym forum. Tylko poważne oferty, proszę na mejla: adam.mysza "@" poczta.fm

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19,56zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19,56zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthr. 
kontakt telefoniczny lub sms 603113465
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ppomogę - wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Szczerze polecam . paczka w ciagu doby byla u mnie . zdjecia jak chcialam - dostalam ( z data godzina i szklanka- tak ja sobie zazyczylam ) do tego kontakt super- jak z kolezanka. Dziekuje tej osobie ktora ta pania polecila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

fajne sa te odpowiedzi z anonima ale skad wiadomo czy to nie pisze osoba która niby ma te tabletki i daje sobie sama opinie zeby naciągać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthr. lub zestaw -  wioletta080@o2.pl Wiola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest ktos z warszawy i ma arth? Chetnie odbiore osobiscie

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 50 kupiony w holenderskiej aptece. Cena za 12 tabletek 150zł 
Więcej informacji pod numerem telefonu +31649629491 lub mail grzesiek248@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki - Anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zestaw tabletek slask. 
Ntanka1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Posiadam cale opakowanie arthrotec,
Moj e-mail anna.nowak242@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spzedam opakowanie Arthrotec, wysylka z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty lena117@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Polecam przede wszystkim za swietny kontakt . szybka wysylka i ogromne wsparcie az sie nie spodziewalam a bylo mi to potrzebne. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpię tabletki arthr. numer podam na mailu, Wiola 
kontakt : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapraszam na chat: 
w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Kaśka85

Sprzedam ze sprawdzonej organizacji, 98% powodzeń bez nerwów i oszustów. Pisz laluna665@wp.pl

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy". 

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 500zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny Arthr. kontakt telefoniczny lub sms - 781278014 Anna

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy".

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 400zł. 
Proszę o kontakt mailowy: katarzyna_szymon@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 12 szt tabletek arthrotec. Zostało mi z opakowania 20 szt. Na mnie zadziałały dwie dawki po 4 tabl. dopochwowo. Za całość z przesyłką 150 zł. Jak któraś z was potrzebuje to napiszcie na maila. Możliwy tez odbiór osobisty. Mi mam nadzieję, że się już nie przydadzą. Mój mail asiabuziaczek@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie receptę albo mogę wykupić i przekazać lek. Okazał sie na szczęście nie potrzebny. Jeśli komuś sie przyda proszę o info. Nie jestem żadnym handlarzem, osoba prywatna, zero oszustw.


można prosić e-maila lub inny kontakt ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości 19zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie 
100 % oryginalny, szybko i dyskretnie. nr tel. 603113465 Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> można prosić e-maila lub inny kontakt ?


patunia240@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrow7yany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthrotec, szybka wysylka lub odbior osobisty 
kontakt mailowy : wioletta080@o2.pl numer podaje na mailu Wiola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

Wciąż możesz wybrać życie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzień dobry!
> 
> W tym ogłoszeniu chcielibyśmy przedstawić Ci naszą ofertę.
> 
> Posiadamy na sprzedaż oryginalne tabletki poronne takie jak:
> 
> Arthrotec, Cytotec i Mifepristone (RU486)
> 
> Szanse poronienia aż 98%!
> ...


A co jeśli znajdziesz się w tych dwóch procentach? Możesz zagrozić własnemu życiu. Zastanów się.

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

Wciąż możesz wybrać życie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> patunia240@onet.eu


Mam cytotec. Patunia240@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam cytotec. Patunia240@onet.eu


patunia240@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

telefon
czat
e-mail

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam oryginalny Arthr. kontakt telefoniczny lub sms - 781278014 Anna


Polecam bo to jedyna osoba z tad ktora chciala mi pomoc a nie naciagnac jak inni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę o kontakt telefoniczny.bardzo zależy mi na czasie 511184944

----------


## Borawska

Tak jak w tytule. Odpsrzedam zestaw z Women on Web - oryginalny z kopertą w której przyszedł. Odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy. Nie wysyłam! , Zestaw składa się z  (Misoprostol i Mifepristone) . Więcej można poczytać na oryginalnej stronie women on web. Kontakt : borawska-ania@o2.pl

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthr. Anna - 781278014

----------


## Karolinaaa

Arthrotec
Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli ktoś nie wykorzystał zestawu WHW to chętnie odkupię, odbiór osobisty Warszawa i okolice, Ważne żeby osoba sprzedająca miała zachowaną korespondencję z WHW + oryginalne opakowanie. Wiadomość na maila: kasiamarcin@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli ktoś nie wykorzystał zestawu WHW to chętnie odkupię, odbiór osobisty Warszawa i okolice, Ważne żeby osoba sprzedająca miała zachowaną korespondencję z WHW + oryginalne opakowanie. Wiadomość na maila: kasiamarcin@wp.pl


poprawny mail: kasiamarcin1980@wp.pl

----------


## Angela16358

Odkupię zestaw, który zadziała do 12 tyg. Ważne, żeby osoba sprzedająca, jeśli kupowała tabletki za pośrednictwem m.in. Women on Web lub Women Help Women posiadała całą korespondencję i oryginalne opakowania. Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy. Proszę o kontakt: angela16358@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zestaw z wow z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartość. Będę wdzięczna za uczciwość. 
lenkammm@o2.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab.letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka .. moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imiem 6.01645.456. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ARTHRTOEC 12 tabletek za 120 PLN moge wyslac zdjęcia z Twoim numerem telefonu na maila 
Kupiłam dwa zestawy w razie jakby mi sie nie udało.
Dziewczyny nie kupujcie art forte - niestety tabletki nie działają - sama stosowałam. 
Dopiero zwykły arthrotec pomógł. Ja juz jestem po wszystkim. Chętnie pomogę, podpowiem jak brać co mozna a czego nie. Kontakt mailowo urszulka1990@icloud.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię artrotec woj Śląskie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam opakowanie artr.... Wysylka z sprawdzeniem lub odbior osobisty 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge. Wiktoria
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

* Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.*
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD

----------


## bdvgh19

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Tabletki szły do mnie zbyt długo, dlatego kupiłam drugi zestaw z Women Help Women. Posiadam korespondencję i oryginalne opakowanie. Możliwy odbiór na terenie Warszawy. 
Kontakt: bdvgh19@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec forte
WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie sa potrzebne...
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam agaunia1982@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki które posiadam używa się do pochowany co 4 godziny. przez 12 godzin. W opakowaniu 12 sztuk. 100% oczekiwanego ofektu. Polecam dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłacą tel 729279449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy ? Zadzwon lub napisz sms . 
601- 654-456.
Pomoge.
Ta.bl.etki oryginalne i skuteczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki kupione na forum . rozmyslilam sie - nie chce wchodzic w szczegoly.
Moge wysłać zdj.
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw z W.omen on Web - przesyłka szła do mnie ponad 6 tyg- przyszła zbyt pozno bo 116/01/2018
Tab są w oryginalnej kopercie której nie otwierałam
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie 
Zdjęcia i info udzielę na maila ewotog531@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy ? Zadzwon lub napisz sms . 
601- 654-456.
Pomoge.
Ta.bl.etki oryginalne i skuteczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam nowe w kopercie za późno mi przyszły aa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam nowy w kopercie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 8 tabletek

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobieta z nr 601654456 wysyła tabletki niewiadomego pochodzenia luzem oraz arthrotec. Po zażyciu tego macie rany w ustach a skuteczność ok30,%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki Arthrotec 
kontakt tel. 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Panią z nr 519686509 Dziękuję Pani

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania całe opakowanie arthotecu prosto z apteki. Cena : 300 zł. Możliwość odbioru osobistego na terenie Wrocławia. Istnieje również możliwość wysyłki a dodatkową opłata w wysokości 50 zł. Tabletki na następny dzien.
Kontakt : 515 433 464
Jeżeli nie zdąże odebrać proszę o smsa to oddzwonię.

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw whw w blistrach, odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy lub okolic. Cena równowartość 75Euro - 300zł. Wiadomość na maila: kasiamarcin1980@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge. 
Sprawdzone tabl . polskie , zapakowane. 
Wysyłam zdjecie.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki WOW jeszcze nie rozpakowane.
emcopywriter3@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam całe opakowanie arthotec (nierozpakowane) za 250 zł. Odóbior osobisty we wrocławiu. Istnieje możliwość wysyłki.

Kontakt : 501 370 808

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifipristone i Misoprostol,tabletki wczesnoporonne,12+1.zapakowane,wysyłka poczta lub kurier,zadnych przedpłat,zapłacisz po sprawdzeniu.Nie zajmuję się tym,na codzien,posiadam jeden zestaw,kupiony w Holandii,firmy a-Kare.Jeśli potrzebujesz pomocy ,napisz dogadamy się co do ceny.gmail28@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456 - 
Polecam . bardzo pomocna osoba i jako jedyna zgodzila sie na odbiur osobisty.

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Skuteczne i bezpieczne le'ki, tanio

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD ZESTAWU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoc w niechcianej ciąży
Witam od 12 lat zajmuje się farmakologią poronna . Wielu kobietą już pomogłam - mogę pomóc również i Tobie.
Leki poronne na których pracuję dobierane są indywidualnie dla każdej Pani z którą współpracuję. Farmaceutyki aplikowane są zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo, leki skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży, lecz powyżej 12 tygodnia możliwy w bezpiecznym zastosowaniu, dla Pań które już rodziły poprzez drogi natury. W czasie kuracji zapewniam stały kontakt telefoniczny. Paczka wysłana jest za pobraniem ze wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Leki w oryginalnych blistrach aptecznych , data ważności to rok 2019. Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego - udzielę wszelkich niezbędnych informacji. Pozdrawiam 
Krystyna 
796992521

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania? 
Doświadczyłaś aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Martyna pomoge

Mam na sprzedaż 12 tabletek arthotec cena 200 
mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## iwonaok

8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol Tabletki na wywołanie poronienia do 12 tyg
Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD ZESTAWU

----------


## Birmaa

Witam. Mam 10 tab. Arthrotec sprzedam bo nie potrzebuje. Zestaw z wow będę mieć w przyszłym tygodniu. Nie są mi już potrzebne. Odsprzedam potrzebującej, bo chciałabym odzyskać pieniądze. Monikpost@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotek cale lub moge sprzedac na sztuki.Wysylka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem w dzien zamowienia Anna99interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 tab/150zł wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.  Kontakt 731 309 476

----------


## Odsprzedam

Odsprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek cena 150 zł może komuś potrzebne data ważności do 2019

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy?

w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedan cytotec!!
aga373@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny z women on web, zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8. Mi się już nie przyda 12345magda@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

Polecam..jako jedyna faktycznie wyslala mi zdjecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania? 
Doświadczyłaś aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam u Pani Edyty z ogłoszenia. Skusiło mnie to że ma na zdjęciach oryginalny Mifegest i wysyłają tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. Jestem mega zadowolona. 

oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec
Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania?
Doświadczyłaś aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Posiadam na sprzedaż Arthrotec, Cytotec i Mifepristone. Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji)  i dziękują żę istnieję  :Smile:  Tu jest link: oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Wiem że każda z was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać wam ten wybór. 

Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie.

Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam arthrotec 20 tabletek cena 150 zł może komuś potrzebne data ważności do 2019


Hej posiadasz jeszcze tabletki na sprzedaż?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedan cytotec!!
> aga373@poczta.onet.pl


Mam pytanie masz jeszcze te tabletki na sprzedaż i za ile?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. Posiadam na sprzedaż Arthrotec, Cytotec i Mifepristone. Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji)  i dziękują żę istnieję  Tu jest link: oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
> Wiem że każda z was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać wam ten wybór. 
> 
> Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!


Hej posiadasz tabletki na sprzedaż? Za ile one są?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam pytanie czy ktoś posiada zestaw tabletek poronnych z Women on Web? Jestem chętna aby odkupić taki zestaw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej posiadasz tabletki na sprzedaż? Za ile one są?


Skopiuj ten link:
oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

 w ogłoszeniu jest wszystko napisane  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mam pytanie czy ktoś posiada zestaw tabletek poronnych z Women on Web? Jestem chętna aby odkupić taki zestaw


Jeśli jesteś chętna, nie chcesz zostać oszukana wejdź na tę stronkę z ogłoszeniem:  
oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Gwarantuje oryginalność. Dostaniesz zdjęcia z tym jakie będziesz chciała, i przesyłkę którą sprawdzisz przed zapłaceniem.

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Posiadam na sprzedaż Arthrotec, Cytotec i Mifepristone. Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji) i dziękują żę istnieję.

Tu jest link: oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Wiem że każda z Was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest Wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać Wam ten wybór.

Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie. Zamieściłam w nim zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Można też wysłać sms o treści: pomoc na numer: 794378063 oddzwonie do 15 minut. Wtedy porozmawiamy, na spokojnie wszystko wytłumaczę i doradzę.

Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiesz co robić? Rozważasz aborcję?

Napisz, zadzwoń do nas!

w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw zakupiony na stronie jednej z organizacji pomagających kobietom (Women World Online). Zestaw kupiłam dla siebie, jednak długi czas oczekiwania na przesyłkę i obawa przed nieotrzymaniem jej na czas zmusiły mnie do kupienia tabletek na innej stronie. Sama jestem już tydzień po zabiegu, natomiast zestaw zakupiony jako pierwszy dopiero dzisiaj do mnie dotarł. Tabletki zapakowane są w oryginalne blistry z data ważności. Zdjęcia wyślę na maila, dysponuję także szczegółowym opisem w jaki sposób przyjmować tabletki.

Zestaw kupiłam za 439zł, sprzedam za 400zl z przesyłką.

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt mailowy - kasiunia155@wp.pl

Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii.

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link do mojego ogłoszenia: 
oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tablet ki-poronne-CYTOTEC- ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Spełniam się kiedy dzwoni do mnie dziewczyna lub jej facet i dziękują mi serdecznie. Zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prosze o pomoc.. Czy ma ktos kontakt do pani wiktorii?? Chociaz meila.. Pomogla mi rok temu ale usunol mi sie jej numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw zakupiony na stronie jednej z organizacji pomagających kobietom (Women World Online). Zestaw kupiłam dla siebie, jednak długi czas oczekiwania na przesyłkę i obawa przed nieotrzymaniem jej na czas zmusiły mnie do kupienia tabletek na innej stronie. Sama jestem już tydzień po zabiegu, natomiast zestaw zakupiony jako pierwszy dopiero dzisiaj do mnie dotarł. Tabletki zapakowane są w oryginalne blistry z data ważności. Zdjęcia wyślę na maila, dysponuję także szczegółowym opisem w jaki sposób przyjmować tabletki.
> 
> Zestaw kupiłam za 439zł, sprzedam za 400zl z przesyłką.
> 
> Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt mailowy - kasiunia155@wp.pl
> 
> Kasia


 Hej, a jak jest zapakowany Mifepristone? Luźno? Czy w oryginalnym listku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny cytotec zakupiony w kwietniu w aptece mam paragon,moze komus sie przyda 20 tabletek,cena 450 zl ,zdjecia i pytania odesle ,mail reniaczek321@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię oryginalny zestaw z WHW.

bronzo@wp.pl
724754007

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł . Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo w celu wiarygodności wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji) i dziękują żę istnieję.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Wiem że każda z Was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest Wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa Was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za Was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać Wam wybór.
Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie. Zamieściłam w nim zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Można też wysłać sms o treści: "pomoc" na numer: 794378063 oddzwonie do 15 minut. Wtedy porozmawiamy, na spokojnie wszystko wytłumaczę i doradzę.
Tu macie wyraźniejsze zdjęcie Mifepristone.... zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html 
Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ubsjsjjsjsjsjsjsj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania arthrotec oraz cytotec. Ważne do połowy przyszłego roku. Polska dystrybucja. Preferuję odbiór osobisty na Śląsku. Mogę też wysłać pocztą. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt 503660063.

Cena to 150zl za blister 10 tabletek. Proszę o kontakt na pewno się dogadamy.

Do pełnego zabiegu potrzebne jest około 9-12 tabletek przyjmowanych po 3-4, 3 razy w odstępach 2-3h.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi tylko trzeba sie pofatygowac do Bielska Białej. Zabieg ksztuje ok 1600zł albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc wypisania recepty na odpowiedni lek . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga oszuści
> Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 
> 
> ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
> ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG




Ja rowniez zostałam oszukana .
Zgłosiłam sprawe do banku na trzeci dzien walcze o zwrot pieniedzy. Na prokurature tez mam zamiar zglosic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

c
Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec odbiór osobisty całe kujawsko-pomorskie 12 Tab. Cena 450 zł tel 
881.666.271

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie pilnie zestaw z women on web

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?
w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Potrzebujesz sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych?* Wejdź tu:  koszalin.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/562620411/koszalin-tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-tabletki-wczesnoporonne-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja.html

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży a stało się, jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić- zapraszamy na stronę netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń

575.893.965


Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
pakowane w blistrach, z aktualną datą ważności i numerem seryjnym.
Rekomendowane przez kliniki aborcyjne, oraz organizację Women on Web.

ORYGINALNE Ru486 (Mifepristone) – hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży. 
Misoprostol - (Cytotec, Arthrotec)- powoduje skurcze macicy, co za tym idzie wydala tkankę ciążową z macicy.

NIE KUPUJ TABLETEK Z NIEPEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!
ZAOPATRUJ SIĘ TYLKO U PEWNYCH I POLECANYCH DOSTAWCÓW!



Wysyłka Poczta Polska
Do ceny zestawu należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki:


ODBIERAJ TYLKO PRZESYŁKI Z OPCJĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ – MASZ GWARANCJE, ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

Zamówienia składane do godz. 14:00 są realizowane w tym samym dniu.

Paczki do większych miast dostarczane są do 24 godzin, do mniejszych miejscowości do 48 godzin.
Przesyłka w dyskretnym opakowaniu, nie zdradzającym zawartości,
zabezpieczona przed uszkodzeniem.

Zapewniam uczciwość, pełną dyskrecję i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Przystępna cena, przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych, sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą, możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem, otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce, stały kontakt podczas kuracji, stała wpowspółpraca z ginekologiem, tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty. Nie zawiedziesz się. Sprawdź tutaj* 



_P.S to zaszczyt że poprzedniczka skopiowała część treści z mojego ogłoszenia_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie leku artrotek.Jesli kyos potrzebuje chetnie odsprzedam 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *Przystępna cena, przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych, sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą, możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem, otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce, stały kontakt podczas kuracji, stała wpowspółpraca z ginekologiem, tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty. Nie zawiedziesz się. Sprawdź tutaj* 
> 
> 
> 
> _P.S to zaszczyt że poprzedniczka skopiowała część treści z mojego ogłoszenia_


Robisz takie błędy w pisowni że oczy bolą jak się czyta. Wstyd .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam polecam leki poronne

Kazdy zestaw zawiera oryginalnie zapakowane leki z numerami seryjnymi data waznasci 
opis leku 

każda paczka jest wysyłana kurierem z sprawdzeniem zawartosci mozesz otworzyc przesyłke przed dokonaniem zapłaty za nią i wszystko sprawdzić!!!

PONAD 7 LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!


KONTAKT
575.893.965


Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.



do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metode aborcji ) Misoprostol oraz Mifepristone (RU-486)

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 20 tyg ciazy.

Tabletki sa oryginalnie zapakowane, najwyzsza dawke mizoprostolu w tabletce, sa w blistrach, maja dluga date waznosci, dzieki czemu przeprowadzisz bezpiecznie aborcje w domu, bez koniecznoćci szpitalnych zabiegow ktore czesto koncza sie powiklaniami przy uzyciu zamiennikow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

!!!!!!!UWAGA!!!!!!! Żelazne zasady które trzeba przestrzegać kupując tabletki poronne od nieznanego sprzedawcy. 1 Koniecznie upewnij się czy przesyłkę możesz otworzyć przed zapłaceniem za nią. Nigdy nie zamawiaj bez takiej możliwości. 2 Proś o zdjęcia tabletek pośród których leży karteczka ze swoim unikalnym napisem pisanym odręcznie . 3 Dodatkowo listki muszą być pokazane z dwóch stron, tak aby było na nich widać datę przydatności, numer partii, nazwę i dodatkowe informacje. Jeśli nie ma na listku tych napisów, to wiedz że to jest lipa! 4 Jeśli nie ma zdjęć to znaczy że nie ma towaru. 5Jeśli ktoś się ogłasza że jest ginekologiem to nim nie jest! Oni się nie wychylają! 6 No i oczywistym jest to że towar ze zdjęcia musi być identyczny z towarem którym odbierzecie. Pamiętajcie o tym wszystkim a unikniecie oszustwa. Róbcie wszystko z głową

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przestrzegam  wszystkich przed zakupem  tabletek od nr 502-427-780 .
Pan, który odbiera telefon twierdzi, że jest lekarzem ginekologiem.  Ogłaszają się ,że posiadają zestawy Arthrotek + Ru486 .Po moim pytaniu  jak wygląda ta tabletka, jaka firma jest producentem, pan  zaczął się jąka, nie wiedział co powiedzieć. Potem coś wspomniał ,że producent z Indii. Poprosiłem o zdjęcia , ale pan znowu zaczął sie miotać i nie wiedział co powiedzieć, w końcu okazało się ,że nie ma żadnego zdjęcia. Potem powiedział mi,że dostaje towar od znajomego z Holandii i mam czekać , bo towar bedzie za kilka dni . Wieczorem dostałem smsa,że zadnego Ru486 nie będzie. Po prostu ludzie z nr 502-427-780 próbują sprzwedawać coś ,czego nie mają.
Ale najlepsze jest to ,że pan "ginekolog" powiedział , że u niego  kupują kobiety będące w 18 miesiącu ciąży.Jak się go zapytałem,czy wie, że moze zrobić takiej dziewczynie wielką krzywdę, odpowiedział,że biorą tabletki na własne ryzyko. Panie "ginekologu", nie  jest pan żadnym  ginekologiem, a  dobrze pan wie, a może jednak  nie,  że skuteczność tych tabletek ,to ostatecznie 12 tydzień , dlaczego  pan wciska dziewczynom kit i naraża ich zdrowie .
Sami widzicie jacy "ginekolodzy" sprzedaja tabletki na tym portalu.
Nie dajcie się zwariować, myślcie, zanim stracicie pieniadze a co najważniejsze również  zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

!!!ZASADY BEZPIECZNEGO ZAKUPU TABLETEK PORONNYCH!!!
    !!!KONIECZNIE PRZECZYTAJCIE!!! NIE DAJCIE SIĘ OSZUKAĆ
    Jeżeli nie chcesz zostać oszukana, stracić pieniądze, lub co gorsze zdrowie, stosuj się do zasad bezpiecznego zakupu:
    1.Nie zwracajcie uwagi na komentarze z polecanymi nr telefonów. To są wpisy osób, które same się reklamują i udają, że są od osób, które kupiły u nich tabletki. Totalna ściema dla osób wchodzących po raz pierwszy na portale ogłoszeniowe, które niestety dają się nabierać na takie wpisy .Pamiętajcie ,że osoby, które zakupiły tabletki nie robią takich wpisów dlatego, że przy wpisie ujawniają nr IP swojego komputera.
    2. Nie podejmuj pochopnie decyzji, skontaktuj się z kilkoma sprzedawcami i wybierz najbardziej wiarygodnego. Zadaj kilka pytań i posłuchaj jak odpowiadają. Sama przekonasz się, że większość z nich nie ma pojęcia o towarze, który podobno ma w ofercie.
    3 Żądaj od sprzedawcy zdjęć najlepiej z karteczką z podanym przez Ciebie tekstem. Zamawiaj tylko od sprzedawcy od którego otrzymasz zdjęcie. Brak zdjęcia, dyskwalifikuje takiego sprzedawcę, bo przecież podobno ma towar, to dlaczego nie prześle zdjęcia? Jeśli nie ma zdjęć, to znaczy, że nie ma towaru. Zdjęcia muszą przedstawiać leki z dwóch stron, widok tabletek i strona na której widnieje: substancja aktywna, nr partii, data produkcji i data przydatności, producent. Jeżeli na zdjęciu leku brakuje któregokolwiek napisu wiedz, że to nie jest oryginał. Oczywiście tabletki zapakowane w blister, żadnych luzem.
    4.Przesyłka tylko ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą. Żadnych przedpłat, nawet małych np. na kuriera, jak to niektórzy sprzedawcy sobie wymyślili. Po prostu przychodzi paczka, sprawdzasz zawartość, jeżeli się wszystko zgadza dopiero płacisz. Jeżeli nie chcesz odbierać u siebie w domu, sprzedawca musi Ci zagwarantować możliwość wysyłki na Poste Restante
    5.Jesli sprzedawca pisze, że jest ginekologiem – to znaczy, że jest to oszust. Ginekolodzy nie sprzedają tabletek w Internecie, a jeżeli już to robią, to na pewno żaden z nich nie przyzna się do tego że jest lekarzem.
    Pozdrawiam wszystkie dziewczyny w potrzebie, będące w kłopotliwej sytuacji. Zanim zaczniecie działać najpierw logicznie pomyślcie, bo oprócz straty pieniędzy możecie stracić coś ważniejszego czyli Wasze zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kypie arthrotec tylko z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci ,zostalam oszukana I nie mam czasu moj mail madzialenka867@o2.pl

----------


## tabletki poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Tabletki Poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Laviiiii

Czy ktoś ma na sprzedaż cytotec? Jak najszybciej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży? Chcesz pogadać? 
Zapraszam Cię na w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie pilnie tabletki moj numer572913914

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie arthrotec za pobraniem z mozliwiscia sprawdzenia przesylki. Moj mail madzialenka867@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Aborcja farmakologoczna do 12 tygodnia*
*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne pomogły mi wiec mysle ze pomoga rowniez i Tobie Justyna 510-653-012

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki cytotec
cena 450 zł za 12 sztuk odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka
576.324.300
Uwaga nie wpłacaj nikomu pieniędzy na konto jeżeli zamawiasz lek to tyko pocztą Polska i poproś o zaznaczenie sprawdzenia zawartości inaczej nie odbieraj paczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw kupiony z WomenHelpWomen, ważny go końca listopada, kupiłam, bo spanikowałam, może komuś się przyda. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia i korespondencję z WHW. Kontakt mail marta.walczynska@interia,PL lub tel 502561467

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia

 12 tabletek 450 zl 

orginalne w blistrach jestem osoba nie mam problemu z dostepem do cytotecu pomoge w 100 %jesli potrzebujesz pomocy wyslij

 sms 576.324.300 przesylka dochodzi w 2 dni mozliwosc sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o kontakt tyko SMS cytotec oddzwonię do 5 minut 576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%
Uwaga cytotec jest tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach 
Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana 


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata dzisiaj zamawiasz do godz 14.00 jutro masz przesyłkę na miejscu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam leki zagraniczne służące do przerwania ciąży.
Leki nie są przepakowywane.
Tylko wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki.
Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek oraz przed wpłat.
Posiadam różne zestawy od najtańszych po najdroższe.
Zdecydowane osoby proszę o kontakt 575-893-965
Natychmiastowa wysyłka zaraz po zamówieniu.
Dyskrecja !!
Posiadam bardzo duże doświadczenie pomogłam bardzo wielu kobietom.

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam mifepristone i misoprostol sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z WOW cena 600zł odbior osobisty Warszawa bub pobranie. mail melisan33@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię dwa opakowania Arthrotec. Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie 

karagarga@int.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiałam leki poronne :
były ze sprawdzeniem 
zapakowane oryginalnie
płaciłam u kuriera
mogłam rozpakować i sprawdzić zawartość przed opłatą

I to jest uczciwość i dyskrecja !!
Dziewczyny takich sprzedawców szukajcie co nie kombinują i nie oszukują.

Najpierw się telefonicznie dowiedzcie co i jak zamówcie 
a jak macie podejrzenia nie odbierajcie i nie traćcie pieniędzy 

jak jest umowa ze ze sprawdzeniem to ma być ze sprawdzeniem a nie że zapomniał/a zaznaczyć itp




polecam 575.893.965

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli...
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- tel: 586 915 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Ewelina_

Polecam Panią Ewelinę 577 405 474
rano zamówiłam i na drugi dzień był u mnie kurier z przesyłką.
Mogłam otworzyć i sprawdzić zawartość przed zapłaceniem. Wszystko było ok, jestem już po kuracji, Pani Ewelina pomogła mi też w trakcie kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie , posiadam sprawdzone leki przywracające cykl miesiączkowy .
Środek który oferuje jest skuteczny nawet w wysokich tygodniach ciąży.
Leki są 2 -składnikowe :doustne i dopochwowe
Posiadam wszelkie kombinację leków methrotexate z misoprostol, misoprost z mipfepristone .
Wszystkie oryginalne i nieprzepakowywane!
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Podczas stosowania leków jesteśmy w kontakcie teefonicznym.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Płatne dopiero na miejscu podczas odbioru paczki od kuriera lub na poczcie.
Wysyłam także za granicę 

Posiadam duże doświadczenie pomogłam wielu kobietom
do 12 tygodnia cena podstawowego zestawu który pomoże to 300 zł
12 tab z misoprostol oraz 1 tab Ru 486 ORYGINAL
 ☎ 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pomocy 690480441

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam wam Eskulap Klinik i doktora Jakuba. Zadzwonilam do p,Jakuba powiedzialam o swojej trudnej sytuacji i o niechcianej ciaży. Po 3 dniach otrzymałam tabletki ktore bardzo mi pomogły w przystepnej cenie (250zł plus 30zł wysyłka) Leki orginalne bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane oraz dyskretna wysyłka. Jestem 3 tydodnie po udanym zabiegu i wszystko jest ok czuje wielka ulge ze mi sie udało. Jesli ktora z was jest w podobnej sytuacji to polecam dr,Jakuba ktory rozumie kobietew trudnej sytuacji na pewno wam pomoze. Dr.Jakub Żrebiec 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i chcesz o tym porozmawiać.

Wejdź na kobietawpigulce.pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie.

----------


## Tuph5102

A-w-e-s-o-m-e....................................!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 98 % skuteczności. 


12 tabletek 450

wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 

W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI
576.324.300 
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo
Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer
Doustnie dający 98 % skuteczności. 
12 tabletek 450
wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 
W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI
576.324.300 


Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i nie masz z kim porozmawiać o swoich wątpliwościach....

 kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie tabletki poronne 
Chce odebrać osobiście 
Radom do 150 km (Warszawa, Lublin, Kielce)
99gelo@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Profesjonalna pomoc w przywracaniu cyklu miesiączkowego .

Leki pochodzą z Holandii i są oryginalne i skuteczne do tygodnia 20.
Leki wysyłane ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, płatne dopiero u kuriera podczas dostarczania przesyłki.
Do stosowania doustnie i dopochwowo.
Podczas stosowania leków zapewniam kontakt telefoniczny.
Duże doświadczenie i wiele kuracji.
Leki dobierane do tygodnia ciąży oraz masy ciała osoby stosującej leki.
Wszystkie zabiegi doprowadzam do końca .

Zestaw wyjściowy standardowy do tyg 12 to koszt 300zł
składa się z 12 szt misoprostol oraz 1 tab RU486

Prowadzę również zabiegi mechaniczne.
Wysyłka również za granicę.

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt telefoniczny 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, boisz się, masz mnóstwo wątpliwości, chcesz porozmawiać.
Czekamy na Ciebie.
kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

gdzie przeprowadze  skuteczna aborcje.i za ile/ najlepiej szczecin okolice

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Karolina :)

> gdzie przeprowadze  skuteczna aborcje.i za ile/ najlepiej szczecin okolice


Hej!
A który to tydzień? Jesteś pewna że jesteś w ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak pewna.7-8 tydzien

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilam tabletki na aborcja.pewniak@org.stracilam 560 zl tabletek niema.

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4


Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo
Czysty misoprostol 
(CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer
Doustnie dający 97% skuteczności.

12 TABLETEK 450 ZL

Wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopi u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana nie jestem pseudo lekarzem
lecz osoba prywatna NA PEWNO CI POMEGE
UWAGA CYTOTEC,ARTHROTEC sa tylko i wylacznie 
w listkach nie luzem,nie w plastikowych pudelkach
576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo
Czysty misoprostol 
(CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer
Doustnie dający 97% skuteczności.

12 TABLETEK 450 ZL

Wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz
 u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana nie jestem pseudo lekarzem
lecz osoba prywatna NA PEWNO CI POMEGE
UWAGA CYTOTEC,ARTHROTEC sa tylko i wylacznie 
w listkach nie luzem,nie w plastikowych pudelkach
576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i boisz się, wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl
Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam Panią z nr 519686509 Dziękuję Pani


Uwaga na numer 519 686 509 oszustwo! Wysyła tabletki niewiadomego pochodzenia. Wzięłam 3x4 tabletki pod język co 3 godziny i .... Nic.. zero... Kompletnie żadnej różnicy nie poczułam , tak jak bym nic nie brała. I ponad 200 zł wyrzucone w błoto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

Cena 300 zł za każdy zestaw do tygodnia 12 

Powyżej 12 tygodnia cena do uzgodnienia ( masa ciała, wiek , dokładny tydzień ciąży )

Jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każda paczka jest ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 

Otwierasz , sprawdzasz czy się zgadza i dopiero płacisz 

Leki zagraniczne Holenderskie

kontakt 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej kliniki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Zestaw składa sie z 12 szt.tabletek z grupy mizoprostol, czyli substancji stosowanej z zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnych. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC lub TABLETKI odrazu oddzwonie 576.324.300



Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol) Marki pfizer Skuteczność 98%

Wysyłam również za granice kurierem DPD Uwaga cytotec jest tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana 12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 zł

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych oddzwonię do 5 minu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu Ewelina.
Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie ! Posiadam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Sa to najskuteczniejsze i najbardziej bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne dostepne w naszym kraju. Zestaw to koszt 250zł. Wszystkich zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś a stało się. Jesteś w ciąży. Nie masz z kim porozmawiać, boisz się, nie wiesz co robić.
Skontaktuj się z nami kobietawpigulce.pl Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam Arthrotec
dziewczyny ja robilam zabieg z Arthrotec 8 dn temu i wszystko sie udalo troche bolal brzuch i lekka temperatura. Lekie plamienie utrzymywalo sie przez 5 dni a tak poza tym zadnych komplikacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC lub TABLETKI odrazu oddzwonie 576.324.300

marzena

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol) Marki pfizer Skuteczność 98%

Wysyłam również za granice kurierem DPD Uwaga cytotec jest tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana 

12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 zł

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych oddzwonię do 5 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam posiadam opakowanie tabletek arthrotec  20 szt. 300zl odbior osobisty katowice  tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne wiecej info  [email] olaf.mis@opoczta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zawsze szybko i konkretnie.

Do zaoferowania mam następujące środki:
- Arthrotec 75 mg (Diclofenac sodium).

- RU-486 (Mifepristone).



Ceny w zestawach:
- Arthrotec 12 tabletek + RU-486: 300zł


Oczywiście dyskrecja w każdym przypadku jest na najwyższym poziomie, paczki są pakowane  koperty bąbelkowe, dodatkowo zabezpieczone od środka przed uszkodzeniem.

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
Leki w oryginalnych opisanych blistrach data ważności do 2020 roku

Zapraszam.

575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem Polka i mieszkam w kraju gdzie po dlugiej walce o prawa kobiet w koncu mamy prawo do legalnej i bezpiecznej aborcji.
Najbezpieczniej jest wykonać ją samodzielnie do 12. tygodnia ciąży używając dwóch lekow min. CYTOTEC.
W ten sposób wykonana medyczna aborcja jest skuteczna w ponad 99%.
Oferuje swoja pomoc nie tylko jesli chodzi o zakup tabletek ale takze poprowadze Cie przez caly proces aborcji medycznej, odpowiem na wszystkie pytania i obawy oraz udziele kilku wskazowek ktore mi osobiscie pomogly przejsc przez ten okres.

KONKURENCYJNE CENY

Prosze o kontakt sweet.but.psycho@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciąża? wejdz na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl
Czekamy, aby Tobie pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga OSZUSCI !!!
Uwaga OSZUSCI !!!
Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu "Ewelina"(519686509)
Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486

----------


## roksana99

Niestety takich osób jest więcej. Trzeba szukać sprawdzonych dostawców, z którymi można się skontaktować zarówno przed zamówieniem, jak i po. Tutaj 9tygodni.pl namiary na serwis, gdzie faktycznie można zamówić tabletki poronne bez recepty. Jest opcja wysyłki na pobraniem i możliwość rozpakowania przy kurierze.

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthrotec 50 kupione w holenderskiej aptece. Posiadam do sprzedania dwa opakowania Cena za 12 tabletek 150zl. 
Więcej informacji pod adresem mailowym : grzesiek248@o2.p
Możliwy odbiór osobisty woj opolskie jak również wysyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Lek posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa ktory bardzo mi pomogł i co do ktorego mam zaufanie. Stosowałam ten lek w 7 tyg.i juz po drugiej dawce tego leku zarodek został wydalkony. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim mam wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu.
 Zainteresowanej osobie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? 
Napisz do nas: 
w w w.kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pilnie tabletek arthrotec. Jest tu ktoś kto sprzeda mi je za kwotę 100 zł? Proszę o kontakt sikoreczka0508@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane,
nie róbcie tego! Ja wiem, ze sytuacja wydaje się być bez wyjścia... ale posłuchajcie swojego serca... tam już jest miłość do tego dziecka  :Smile: 
Dacie radę! Nie niszczcie swojego życia. Dajcie sobie szansę...
Po śmierci dziecka pojawia się ogromne cierpienie i żal. Czasem od razu, czasem po jakimś czasie... Kobiety wtedy zrobiłyby wszystko aby cofnąć czas... aby móc mieć przy sobie to dziecko, które straciły... aby móc je tulić...
Naprawdę jest dobre wyjście z tej trudnej sytuacji. Pozwólcie sobie przyjąć to dzieciątko.

Jeśli potrzebujecie pomocy, szukajcie jej! Jest wiele miejsc do których można się zwrócić i uzyskać pomoc - finansową, prawną, mieszkaniową, lekarską, psychologiczną...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dajcie sobie szansę!

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## poronne eu

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE 
Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Lek posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa ktory bardzo mi pomogł i co do ktorego mam zaufanie. Stosowałam ten lek w 7 tyg.i juz po drugiej dawce tego leku zarodek został wydalkony. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim mam wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. 
Zainteresowanej osobie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedm opakowanie skutecznych tabletek wczesnorpornnych moze sie przydadza potrzebujacej osobie. Cena 250zł. Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## E_Ewelina

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne

Zestaw nr 1 12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)

Zestaw nr 2 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)

Zestaw nr 3 12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%) (ru486 z Mołdawii)

Zestaw nr 4 12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu. Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą (najpierw otwierasz-sprawdzasz co zawiera przesyłka i dopiero płacisz)

Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim

GWARANTUJE NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ UCZCIWOŚĆ DYSKRECJE zapraszam do zakupu

Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474 Ewelina 

Na życzenie wysyłamy zdjęcie z imieniem lub dowolnym napisem  na tle zestawu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie na ogłoszenia z numerem 577-405-474 oraz 577-123-423 to jedna i ta sama osoba ktora mnie oszukała na 550zł. Osoba ktora ma w ogloszeniu tabletke RU 486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka nigdy nie wystepuje pojedynczo tylko jest zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro w raz z innymi 8 tabletkami. Ogolnie taki zestw jest w Polsce nie do zdobycia a osoba ktora go oferuje to oszust. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tabletek z jakimis napisem wskazanym przez was w ten sposob weliminujecie naciagaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupie arthrotrc zwykły!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam wam stronę women-rights.org tam jest czat na żywo gdzie można zamówić oraz poradzić się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uważajcie na ogłoszenia z numerem 577-405-474 oraz 577-123-423 to jedna i ta sama osoba ktora mnie oszukała na 550zł. Osoba ktora ma w ogloszeniu tabletke RU 486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka nigdy nie wystepuje pojedynczo tylko jest zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro w raz z innymi 8 tabletkami. Ogolnie taki zestw jest w Polsce nie do zdobycia a osoba ktora go oferuje to oszust. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tabletek z jakimis napisem wskazanym przez was w ten sposob weliminujecie naciagaczy


Ktoś tu nie ma pojęcia chyba o czym pisze. Oczywiście że występują pojedyńcze oryginalne tabletki Mifepristone, na tej stronie jest spis takich tabletek medindia.net/drug-price/mifepristone.htm

----------


## chocolate0074

Witam, kupię najlepiej dzisiaj z odbiorem osobistym tabletki 1x Mifepristone + 8x Misoprostol, proszę o informację chocolate0074@wp.pl

----------


## gmonika82

ja również turbo29ck@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Potrzebuje kogoś pewnego kto sprzeda mi tabletki? Kogo możecie polecić na 100%?

----------


## gmonika82

> Witam. Potrzebuje kogoś pewnego kto sprzeda mi tabletki? Kogo możecie polecić na 100%?



Napisz do mnie na maila turbo29ck@wp.pl

Jestesmy juz we 4 ktore potrzebują

----------


## gmonika82

> Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
> 
> Zestaw nr 1 12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
> 
> Zestaw nr 2 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
> 
> Zestaw nr 3 12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%) (ru486 z Mołdawii)
> 
> Zestaw nr 4 12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)
> ...


Oszukujecie ludzi... aby usunąć ciążę potrzeba wziąć dawkę 2400mg  a wy wysyłacie tylko 600mg!!!!

N I E    K U P U J C I E   U   N I C H !!!!!

----------


## gmonika82

> Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
> 
> Zestaw nr 1 12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
> 
> Zestaw nr 2 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
> 
> Zestaw nr 3 12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%) (ru486 z Mołdawii)
> 
> Zestaw nr 4 12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)
> ...


Oszukujecie ludzi... aby usunąć ciążę potrzeba wziąć dawkę 2400mg  a wy wysyłacie tylko 600mg!!!!

N I E    K U P U J C I E   U   N I C H !!!!!

----------


## gmonika82

> Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
> Zestaw nr 1
> 12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
> Zestaw nr 2
> 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
> Zestaw nr 3
> 12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
> (ru486 z Mołdawii)
> Zestaw nr 4
> ...


UWAGA


OSZUŚCI


ARTHROTEC sprzedają w dawce 50mg....a do usunięcia ciąży potrzebujecie dawkę 200mg !!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> UWAGA
> 
> 
> OSZUŚCI
> 
> 
> ARTHROTEC sprzedają w dawce 50mg....a do usunięcia ciąży potrzebujecie dawkę 200mg !!!!!!


Nie wiem czy to oszuści czy nie. Ale mimo wszystko nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz. 50mg to dawka Diclofenacku leku silnie przeciwbólowego. Czyli śmieci w tym przypadku. A 0,2mg czy też 200mcg (tak napisane na Cytotecku) to dawka Misoprostolu w jednej tabletce. A na Cytotecku jest tak napisane bo Cytotec tych śmieci nie posiada. Więc proszę nie rób zamieszania tylko się doucz ignorantko!

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty.
Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostały mi 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu kupione od women help women. 
Proszę napisz.
Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostały mi tabletki. 1 Mifepristine  i 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu czyli prawie 98%skuteczne. U mnie zadziałały 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu. Już jestem po o wszystko się udało.
Proszę chętna osobe o kontakt chętnie pomogę albo napisze gdzie ja kupiłam te tabletki.
aniaziemiewicz@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i chcesz o tym porozmawiać.
Jesteśmy dla Ciebie. Wejdź na stronę kobieta w pigułce, zadzwoń lub napisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna  502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na osobe ktora sie ogłasza pod numerem 574-775-418 to OSZUSCI. Zostałam przez tych ludzi oszukana na prawie 500zł wiec uwazajcie na ten numer. Wczesniej ta osoba oglaszała sie tu jako "DOKTOR" a to zwykły oszust.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec to tylko około 70% powodzenia, zestaw z WHW daje 98% gwarancji powodzenia. Kluczowa jest tabletka RU, w Polsce jej nie da się kupić. Cena 500 zł. Napisz do mnie, mam ten zestaw, nie był potrzebny, przyjechał z Holandii. Uma12@wp.pl. Odbiór osobisty Katowice, Kraków lub przesyłka

----------


## AnnaPeta

Posiadam prawie 100% zestaw. Kupione na pewnej stronie women help women. 
Odbiór Częstochowa i okolice albo wysyłka. 
723787497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web (WHW) wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na 574-775-418 to oszust i manipulator. Dałam sie oszukac tym złodziejom na 450zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktory osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według owej Justyny wszyscy sprzedający zestawy poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to oszuści tylko ona jest super.
Dziwnym trafem pod każdym opisanym rzekomo nieuczciwym sprzedawcą pojawia się jej ogłoszenie o sprzedaży jej leków . To najzwyklejsza handlara, której zapewne interes nie idzie i robi wszystko co może by pozbyć się uczciwej konkurencji.


Dlatego drogie Panie nieważne u kogo kupujecie przestrzegajcie tych kroków:
1 Przesyłka musi być z możliwością sprawdzenie przed opłatą
2 Leki muszą być w blistrach a nie luzem
3 Zadzwoń i sprawdź wiedze sprzedającego  na temat leków
4 Nie wysyłaj żadnych zaliczek 
5 Nie rób wpłat na konto
6 Sprawdź kilka razy czy numer telefonu jest aktywny ( handlarze zmieniają bardzo często )
7 Kupuj tylko za pobraniem

Przestrzegając tego drogie Panie nikt nigdy Was nie oszuka a takie Panie jak Justyna znikną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według owej Justyny wszyscy sprzedający zestawy poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to oszuści tylko ona jest super.
Dziwnym trafem pod każdym opisanym rzekomo nieuczciwym sprzedawcą pojawia się jej ogłoszenie o sprzedaży jej leków . To najzwyklejsza handlara, której zapewne interes nie idzie i robi wszystko co może by pozbyć się uczciwej konkurencji.


Dlatego drogie Panie nieważne u kogo kupujecie przestrzegajcie tych kroków:
1 Przesyłka musi być z możliwością sprawdzenie przed opłatą
2 Leki muszą być w blistrach a nie luzem
3 Zadzwoń i sprawdź wiedze sprzedającego  na temat leków
4 Nie wysyłaj żadnych zaliczek 
5 Nie rób wpłat na konto
6 Sprawdź kilka razy czy numer telefonu jest aktywny ( handlarze zmieniają bardzo często )
7 Kupuj tylko za pobraniem

Przestrzegając tego drogie Panie nikt nigdy Was nie oszuka a takie Panie jak Justyna znikną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 550 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości najpierw 
sprawdzasz zawartosc dopiero pozniej placisz
taka opcje ma tylko poczta polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

506-801-433   oszusci maja tylko arthrotec i wciskaja ze pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore sama stosowałam jakis czas temu i ktore mi bardzo pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciaży. Leki sa bardzo skuteczne a przede wszystki bezpieczne sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Jesli jest osoba w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zł oraz podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez daną osobę na stałe , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie uwazajcie na osobe ktora sie tu oglasza pod numerem telefonu 574775418 to zwykły kłamca ktory na wczesniejszych forach oglasza sie jako"DOKTOR" . Ja u pseudo doktorka zamowiłam tabletki i dostałam coś takiego moze ktos mi z forowiczow odpowie co to za tabletka ? Pseudo "doktor"twierdzi ze to RU486 a wy co o tym sadzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to podaje meila parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardzo mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież bo lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Cena 250zł Kontak 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja koleżanka była w podobnej sytuacji i znalazła wsparcie :
tel. : 58 691 59 15
Julia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne tabletki z wiarygodnego zródła to polecam pania Justyne. Osoba godna zaufania ktora polecam poniewaz mi bardzo pomogła . Leki dostałam w dyskretnej kopercie ktore okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne w przyzwoitej cenie do tego mogłam liczyc na wsparcie i na odpowiedz na wszystkie nurtujace mnie pytania. Jak ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam 502427780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież ponieważ lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu.Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontak 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska lub kurierem 
Przesyłka dochodzi do 48 h

----------


## Kobietawpigulce.pl

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież ponieważ lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu.Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontak 502-427-780


bardzo dobry i skuteczny lek tez go stosowałam i jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostały mi tabletki. 1 Mifepristine i 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu czyli prawie 98%skuteczne. U mnie zadziałały 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu. Już jestem po o wszystko się udało.
Proszę chętna osobe o kontakt chętnie pomogę albo napisze gdzie ja kupiłam te tabletki.
aniaziemiewicz@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433


aktualne ogloszenie? bo potrzebuje pilnie ten lek bo kolezanka go stosowala i wiem ze jest skuteczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, boisz się i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Czekamy na Ciebie.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.
Tam dowiesz się jak można się z nami skontaktować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli potrzebujesz tabletek na już to pisz. Mam kompletny zestaw, zdjęcia i wiadomości o zakupie.
A jeśli chcesz pomocy w zamówieniu bezpośrednio od whw to chętnie pomogę.
Anusia2@interia.eu
Możliwy odbiór okolice Częstochowy/ Częstochowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore sama stosowałam jakis czas temu i ktore mi bardzo pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciaży. Leki sa bardzo skuteczne a przede wszystki bezpieczne sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Jesli jest osoba w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zł oraz podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kochane. Mam receptę na lek Arthrotec. Wypisana przez znajomego lekarza. Tylko jedna recepta.
Chętnie odstąpię. Wyśle zdjęcie recepty na meila.
Proszę pisać ola.ledwon@interia.pl
Mogę komuś wysyłać albo odbiór w Koninie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to sprzedam tabletki za pół ceny od dziewczyn z women help women.
Ja nie mogłam czekać za długo i kupiłam tabletki od jednej z Pań wyżej. ( jest to ta jedna tabletka która się polyka i te 8 misoprostolu). Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Tabletki mam jeszcze w ich kopercie.
Mogę jeszcze dodać że u mnie wszystko poszło ok. Chętnie powiem co i jak.
magdalena.os@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orgilanie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne leki poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek zdowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
  zawsze  wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
  z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
  wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Pamietaj ze Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne. Jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie jest legalny bezpieczny
  nazywa sie Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciąża
Nie planowałaś a stało się i nie wiesz co teraz zrobić, nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Czekamy na Ciebie.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.
Tam dowiesz się jak można się z nami skontaktować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam 575 550 093 wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem oryginalnie zapakowane, za pobraniem na drugi dzień od zamówienia przesyłka była u mnie i najpierw mogłam zobaczyć zawartość a dopiero później zapłacić
i to jest uczciwość aha i kontakt z tą osobą podczas stosowania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo  Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw od women help women z instrukcją, dowodem zapłaty, korespondencja od nich itp.
Kontakt madziaaak1992@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Wysyłka lub odbior osobisty. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam arthrotec może nie działać!! Miałam opakowania z apteki i 32 tabletki wykorzystałam na dwie kuracje. Nadal jestem w ciąży!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ja brałam Arthrotec w 7 tygodniu i wszystko sie udało. Lek zadzialał w 100% i w ten sam dzien doszło do wydalenia zaodka. Dzis jeszcze mam lekkie plemienie ale czuje sie szczcesliwa ze wszystko poszlo po mojej mysli. Stosowałam sam Artkrotec doustnie , genialny lek polecam !!! Julka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma Arthrotec bo probowałam zalatwic go u lekarza ale moja pani doktor wiedziala doskonale do czego słuzy ten lek i absolutnie powiedziala ze mi go nie wypisze wiec najadłam sie tylko wstydu. Wiec jak ktos ma to chetnie odkupie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś a stało się i spodziewasz się dziecka.
Jesteśmy, aby z Tobą porozmawiać. Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce  e-mail, darmowy czat, telefon.
Czekamy na Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Wejdź a stronę w w w kobietawpigulce.pl i skontaktuj się z nami.
Darmowy czat, e-mail, telefon.
Czekamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
> Arthrotec Forte + RU486
> Cytotec + RU486
> Methrotexate + RU486
> 
> Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
> Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
> Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
> Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
> ...


Nie Polecam tej Pani. Tabletki które mi wysłała nie pomogły w aborcji.. Główna tabletka nie jest tabletka która sprawia że płód obumiera.. W rozmowie telefonicznej rozmawiałyśmy o innych tabletkach które mi wysłała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupię orginalnie zapakowana tabletkę RU486. Najlepiej z odbiorem osobisty.. Temat na wczoraj. 607359302. Proszę o kontakt SMS jeśli ktoś ma taką tabletkę i chce ją sprzedać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nieplanowana ciąża
Nie planowałaś a stało się i spodziewasz się dziecka.
Jesteśmy, aby z Tobą porozmawiać. Wejdź na stronę w w w  kobietawpigulce e-mail, darmowy czat, telefon.
Czekamy na Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Dyskrecja
Natychmiastowa wysyłka 
Skuteczność do 12 tygodnia
Płatność u kuriera po otwarciu przesyłki
Cena zestawu podstawowego to 300 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
> Dyskrecja
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka 
> Skuteczność do 12 tygodnia
> Płatność u kuriera po otwarciu przesyłki
> Cena zestawu podstawowego to 300 zł


Gdzie RU na zdjęciu? Nie ma? Czemu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś odsprzedać oryginalny zestaw z wow ?
Jak co piszcie na anna_085@mixbox.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiłam
Przyszło na drugi dzień 
oczywiście warunkiem było sprawdzenie przed opłatą
wszystko sie zgadzało 
bardzo mi pomogła 
była przy mnie w kontakcie telefonicznym podczas stosowania leków
byłam w 10 tygodniu 
za wszystko z przesyłką zapłaciłam 345zl
polecam polecam polecam
dziękuję Pani oby więcej takich otwartych i uczciwych ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj, jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i myślisz o aborcji.
Skontaktuj się z nami w w w.kobietawpigulce.pl
Darmowy czat, telefon 58 6915915, e-mail
Czekamy na Ciebie, chcemy Tobie pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol marki pfizer
Cena 12 tab 450 zł
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt e-mail
Asnagchena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro trafili Państwo na stronę mojego ogłoszenia, to znaczy że pojawił się nieoczekiwany "problem".

W stałej ofercie posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne i bezpieczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Pomogę Państwu rozwiązać ten "problem".

Kuracja tabletkami jest obecnie najczęstszą formą aborcji na świecie. Całość trwa trochę ponad dobę i można to swobodnie wykonać samemu w domu. Szczegółowa instrukcja jest dołączona do każdego zestawu leków. Jestem także do Państwa dyspozycji telefonicznie przez całą dobę-służę radą i szczegółowymi informacjami w trakcie i po kuracji.[/]

--ZESTAWY LEKÓW--

Zestaw nr 1 

8 tabletek arthrotec Cena 150zł

ZESTAW NR 12 :

12 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone) skuteczny do 12 tygodnia-cena 230zł

ZESTAW NR 3:

16 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- cena 340zł

ZESTAW NR 4(holenderski):

12 TABL LEKU MISOPROST (misoprostol) + TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- JEST TO NAJSKUTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW DOSTĘPNY NA EUROPEJSKIM RYNKU FARMACEUTYCZNYM skuteczny nawet po 12 tygodniu !! Lepszego zestawu nie ma nigdzie. Leki sprowadzane z kliniki w Holandii -

cena 400 zł.

WSZYSTKIE ZESTAWY SĄ ORYGINALNIE PAKOWANE , MAJĄ DATĘ PRZYDATNOŚCI DO 2021 R.

--ODBIÓR,DOSTAWA,WYSYŁK*A--

Możliwa jest ekspresowa wysyłka pocztą, kurierem lub innymi środkami transportu.

PACZKI WYSYŁAM NATYCHMIAST PO ZAMÓWIENIU I ZAZWYCZAJ DOCHODZĄ W CIĄGU 4-5 dni

WYSYŁAM TAKŻE POZA GRANICE -UK, IRLANDIA,NIEMCY,HOLANDIA -SZCZEGÓŁY MAILEM

--KURACJA W SKRÓCIE--

Jako pierwszą przyjmują Panie tabletkę RU486. Należy ją połknąć i popić. Po tej tabletce konieczna jest przerwa 12-24 godzin podczas której nic zewnętrznego się nie dzieje. Można normalnie funkcjonować np iść do pracy.

Następnie należy przyjąć 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejne 4 godziny przerwy, druga dawka 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejna 4 godzinna przerwa i po niej ostatnie 4 szt tabletek. Wszystko jest dziecinnie proste, a przede wszystkim skuteczne i bezpieczne.

Pojawią się skurcze, ból brzucha i krwawienie trochę większe niż miesiączkowe. Wszystko potrwa 1-2 godziny.

NIE MA RYZYKA KRWOTOKU ANI TYM PODOBNYCH. WIELE OSÓB NA FORACH STRASZY TAKIMI SYTUACJAMI, ALE MAJĄ ONE NIEWIELE WSPÓLNEGO Z MEDYCYNĄ I NIGDY TEGO NIE ROBIŁY.

Tel692880659

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do *12 tygodnia* ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w *99%.* Współpracuję z ginekologiem, Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

W dobie oszustów zalecam zawsze weryfikować sprzedawcę prosząc o zdjęcie z aktualną datą zwłaszcza od pseudo ginekologów. Jeśli to czytasz to wiedz że prośba o zdjęcie nic nie kosztuje, a pozwoli Ci to na wstępną weryfikację oszusta. Ja na życzenie przesyłam zdjęcia. Pamietaj jedna sztuka farmaceutyka na zdjęciu nie czyni sprzedawcy. 

Każda przesyłka jest pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłaceniem co daje możliwość zobaczenia tego co kupujesz nie tracąc pieniędzy!!!! 


Zestawy w cenach:

1. Arthrotec 210zł skuteczność około 70%

2. Cytotec 250zł skuteczność około 70%

3. Arthrotec + Mifepristone 380zł skuteczność około 99%

4. Cytotec + Mifepristone 400zł skuteczność około 99%

polecam najlepszy zestaw 4, skuteczny w 99% i łagodny podczas stosowania. Nie zawiera zbędnych i przeszkadzających substancji jakie są w Arthrotecku 50. W Arthrotecku 50 stosunek Misoprostolu do Diklofanacku to 1:250 czyli 250 razy więcej śmieci, natomiast w przypadku Arthrotecku 70 czyli Forte stosunek to 1:350.

tu można sprawdzić wstępnie moje zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie a nie z internetu!!!

Wywoływanie okresu tabletki poronne Arthrotec Cytotec RU486. Ogłoszenia - Pozostałe ogłoszenia, Pozostałe ogłoszenia. Cała Polska

KONTAKT: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisz lub zadzwoń > kobietawpigulce.pl
Pomożemy!

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos by mogl odezwac sie do mnie gdzie na zaufanego sprzedawce co ma tabletki i nie dawno zamawial i nie zostal oszukany moj email monika_89_20@o2.pl

----------


## Netporadnia

Nie planowałaś a stało się i jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Chcesz o tym porozmawiać, wejdź na stronę
kobietawpigulce.pl
Czekamy na Ciebie pod numerem telefonu 58 6915915 lub na darmowym czacie. 
Jeśli chcesz możesz do nas napisać e-maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. 
 Sprzedam  pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 139 zl,
12 tabletek -  159 zl, 20 tabletek 259zł
Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022. 
Paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości około 20 zł  
kontakt  tel sms 729685547
proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. 
 Sprzedam  pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 139 zl,
12 tabletek -  159 zl, 20 tabletek 259zł
Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022. 
Paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości około 20 zł  
kontakt  tel sms 729685547
proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. 
 Sprzedam  pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 139 zl,
12 tabletek -  159 zl, 20 tabletek 259zł
Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022. 
Paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości około 20 zł  
kontakt  tel sms 729685547
proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
pozdrawiam

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena 
450
Kontakt 
501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.
Sprzedam pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 139 zl,
12 tabletek - 159 zl, 20 tabletek 259zł
Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022.
Bezpieczna paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą około 20 zł
kontakt tel sms 729685547

proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
kontakt tel sms 729685547
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.
Sprzedam pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 139 zl,
12 tabletek - 159 zl, 20 tabletek 259zł
Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022.
Bezpieczna paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą około 20 zł
kontakt tel sms 729685547

proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
kontakt tel sms 729685547
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

796638085
Kupię arthrotec z miejsca
Odbiór tylko osobisty na terenie Warszawy
Potrzebne na już!
Prosze dzwonić bez względu na porę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.
Sprzedam pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 139 zl,
12 tabletek - 159 zl, 20 tabletek 259zł
Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022.
Bezpieczna paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą około 20 zł
kontakt tel sms 729685547

W Polsce Bezpieczna paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Za granicę mogę wysłać po wcześniejszej wpłacie na konto.

proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
kontakt tel sms 729685547
pozdrawia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.
Sprzedam pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 139 zl,
12 tabletek - 159 zl, 20 tabletek 259zł
Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022.
Bezpieczna paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą około 20 zł
kontakt tel sms 729685547

W Polsce Bezpieczna paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Za granicę mogę wysłać po wcześniejszej wpłacie na konto.

proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
kontakt tel sms 729685547
pozdrawia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
> Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
> Dorota 791 302 084


Zamawiałam wszystko zgodne z opisem oryginalnie zapakowane ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Obawiasz się ciąży?
Nie wiesz co robić?
Masz pytania?
Skontaktuj się z nami!

czat-telefon-e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię arthrotec bądź cytotec, odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy, es.a@wp.pl

----------


## GosiaPotrzebujePilnie!!!

Witam. Potrzebuje pilnie arthrotec 75mg, lub cytotec!!! Odbiór tylko osobisty na terenie Warszawy!            Email: potrzebujepilnie@o2.pl

----------


## GosiaPotrzebujePilnie!!!

Witam. Potrzebuje pilnie arthrotec 75mg, lub cytotec!!! Odbiór tylko osobisty na terenie Warszawy! Email:*potrzebujepilnie@o2.pl
 Bądź tele: 516 183 378

----------


## GosiaPotrzebujePilnie!!!

Witam. Potrzebuje pilnie arthrotec 75mg, lub cytotec!!! Odbiór tylko osobisty na terenie Warszawy! Email:*potrzebujepilnie@o2.pl
 Bądź tele: 516 183 378

----------


## GosiaPotrzebujePilnie!!!

Witam. Potrzebuje pilnie arthrotec 75mg, lub cytotec!!! Odbiór tylko osobisty na terenie Warszawy! Email: potrzebujepilnie@o2.pl
Bądź tele: 516 183 378

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w Warszawie kupie tabletki z odbiorem osobistym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostałam oszukana! Kupie tabletki tylko z odbiorem osobistym. Ma ktoś sprawdzone miejsce?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
> Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
> Dorota 791 302 084


Uwaga oszust, to co na zdjęciu to nie RU!!!!!!! Sam sobie pisze pozytywne komentarze!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam sprawdzonego sprzedawcy kupię Arthrotec!!! haaaszzz97@gmail.com PISAC EMAIL

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna

Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje

----------


## karinaszulc9090@wp.pl

Zgadzam się i podpisuje się pod tym w 100%%%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna
> 
> Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje


TO JEST OSZUST 400zł za sam ARTHROTEC ???????
Co z tego ze wysyłasz zdjęcie jak w paczce jest hujnia.
Znajde Cie - nie podaruje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097


Uwaga Justyna oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży?
Nie masz z kim pogadać?
Nie wiesz co robić?
Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18:00-23:00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciło :Smile: .Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
Cena 100zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Ania
anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl

----------


## Kath_niva

Sprzedam arthrotec forte.
12 tab. 200pln
20 tab. 350pln
Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy
lubiestworki@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdjęcia wykonane własnoręcznie, nie z internetu!!!

Zdjęcia wykonane własnoręcznie, nie z internetu!!!



Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.



Zestawy w cenach:



1. Arthrotec 210zł skuteczność około 70%

2. Cytotec 250zł skuteczność około 70%

3. Arthrotec + Mifepristone (Mifegest) 380zł skuteczność około 99%

4. Cytotec + Mifepristone (Mifegest) 400zł skuteczność około 99%

Polecam najlepszy zestaw 4, skuteczny w 99% i łagodny podczas stosowania. nie zawiera zbędnych i przeszkadzających substancji jakie są w Arthrotecku



kontakt: Proszę kontaktować się jedynie bezpośrednio przez email.

 Wyślij email o treści "Medyczka" 

pomocnakasia @ protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki poronne  doustne dopochwowe   

dawka leku dobierana jest indywidualnie dla każdej pani


szybka uczciwa wysyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości
leki w oryginalnych opisanych  blistrach.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
> Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
> Dorota 791 302 084



Zamawiałam 
wszystko uczciwie
zapłaciłam dopiero jak zaglądnęłam do środka
Leki były szwajcarskie
udało sie i nie zostałam oszukana

polecam tą Pania 
jako jedyna wysyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Witam bez oszustwa oryginał od womenweb otrzymasz dokładnie to co na zdjęciach pisz / pytaj iwonamatti@gmail.com PATRZ ZDJĘCIA 2szt. pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed opłatą! To co na zdjęciach będzie w paczce inaczej odmawiasz przyjęcia. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne

    ORYGINALNE ZESTAWY PORONNE WCZESNOPORONNE KOMBINACJA DWÓCH LEKÓW Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu.


    Osoby w niechcianych ciążach od zawsze samodzielnie przerywały własne ciąże, nie zawsze przy użyciu bezpiecznych metod. Skakanie ze schodów, chemikalia, ostre narzędzia wkładane do macicy to szczęśliwie historia. W dzisiejszych czasach wykonanie własnej aborcji wygląda zupełnie inaczej. Samodzielna aborcja jest równoznaczna z przyjmowaniem tabletek. Dostępne dziś metody aborcji – połączenie Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu – są nie tylko dużo bezpieczniejsze ale i w pełni skuteczne.

    Aborcja farmakologiczna przebiega jak spontaniczne poronienie a czasem jak mocniejszy cykl miesiączkowy

    ABY ABORCJA SIE UDAŁA

    otrzymujesz zestaw do aborcji składający się z dwóch środków. Poza Misoprostolem (substancją powodującą skurcze macicy, w Polsce dostępną w lekach o nazwie Cytotec i Arthrotec) otrzymasz również Mifepriston, czyli środek, który jest anty-hormonem dla progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży. Zażycie kombinacji Mifepristonu i Misoprostolu zgodnie z zaleceniami sprawia, że skuteczność tej metody wynosi około 98%. Leki do aborcji farmakologicznej nie powodują żadnych długotrwałych skutków dla zdrowia, każdy z tych środków znika z organizmu po kilkunastu (Mifepriston) lub kilku (Misoprostol) godzinach od zażycia. Zgodnie z wytycznymi WHO tą metodą można bezpiecznie samodzielnie przerwać ciążę do 18. tygodnia.

    jeśli mają państwo pytania dotyczące samodzielnego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego

    575-550-093

    ZAPEWNIAM SZYBKĄ DYSKRETNĄ WYSYŁKĘ ZA POBRANIEM ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię Arthrotec forte wysyłka za sprawdzenie zawartości bądź odbiór osobisty.Zakupione w Polskiej aptece 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli zaistniała taka potrzeba to pomogę kobietom którym spóźnia się okres.
Posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Leki pochodzą z europejskiej dystrybucji są oryginalne posiadają długą datę ważności.
Zapakowane w oryginalne blistry apteczne serię oraz numer partii.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie w dziedzinie farmakologii.
Pomogę w zastosowaniu i przeprowadzę przez cały proces aż do wykonania końcowego USG.

Nie pobieram zaliczek - jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą wysyłkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka bez zbędnych pytań.

100% skuteczność
Dyskrecja

Możliwa pomoc w umówieniu zabiegu mechanicznego w gabinecie.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.

Sprzedam pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 169 zl,

12 tabletek - 189 zl, 20 tabletek 289zł

Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022.

Paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości około 20 zł
możliwość wysłania na mail zdjęcia a aktualną datą

zamówienia proszę o sms z danymi do wysyłki
kontakt tel sms 782 575 740

proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne

    Tabletki poronne

    ORYGINALNE ZESTAWY PORONNE WCZESNOPORONNE KOMBINACJA DWÓCH LEKÓW Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu.


    Osoby w niechcianych ciążach od zawsze samodzielnie przerywały własne ciąże, nie zawsze przy użyciu bezpiecznych metod. Skakanie ze schodów, chemikalia, ostre narzędzia wkładane do macicy to szczęśliwie historia. W dzisiejszych czasach wykonanie własnej aborcji wygląda zupełnie inaczej. Samodzielna aborcja jest równoznaczna z przyjmowaniem tabletek. Dostępne dziś metody aborcji – połączenie Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu – są nie tylko dużo bezpieczniejsze ale i w pełni skuteczne.

    Aborcja farmakologiczna przebiega jak spontaniczne poronienie a czasem jak mocniejszy cykl miesiączkowy

    ABY ABORCJA SIE UDAŁA

    otrzymujesz zestaw do aborcji składający się z dwóch środków. Poza Misoprostolem (substancją powodującą skurcze macicy, w Polsce dostępną w lekach o nazwie Cytotec i Arthrotec) otrzymasz również Mifepriston, czyli środek, który jest anty-hormonem dla progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży. Zażycie kombinacji Mifepristonu i Misoprostolu zgodnie z zaleceniami sprawia, że skuteczność tej metody wynosi około 98%. Leki do aborcji farmakologicznej nie powodują żadnych długotrwałych skutków dla zdrowia, każdy z tych środków znika z organizmu po kilkunastu (Mifepriston) lub kilku (Misoprostol) godzinach od zażycia. Zgodnie z wytycznymi WHO tą metodą można bezpiecznie samodzielnie przerwać ciążę do 18. tygodnia.

    jeśli mają państwo pytania dotyczące samodzielnego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego

    575-550-093

    ZAPEWNIAM SZYBKĄ DYSKRETNĄ WYSYŁKĘ ZA POBRANIEM ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI

----------


## Emilka12

Sprzedam Arthrotec
12 sztuk
170 zł
Możliwa wysyłka jak i odbiór osobisty
emilia.muszynska12@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne leki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Zestawy poronne do 18 tygodnia

Witam,
Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
Wysyłam również zagranicę

739-248-793

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pojawiły się dwie kreski?
Nie wiesz co robić?
Czujesz się osamotniona?
Skontaktuj się z nami!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestawy poronne Arthrotec cytotec Ru 486 Zabiegi

1 Wieloletnie doświadczenie
2 Oryginalne leki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
3 Natychmiastowa wysyłka na terenie Polski i zagranicy
4 NIE POBIERAM ZALICZEK
5 Płatne dopiero po rozpakowaniu i sprawdzeniu zawartości
6 Gdy z przesyłką coś się nie zgadza zwracasz paczkę bez żadnych konsekwencji finansowych
7 Uczciwiej się już chyba nie da!!!

Zapraszam
eva 575 550 093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte 100% oryginalny wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawszenia zawartości Pewnie i szybko 783 048 319 NAJTANIEJ!!!!!! 140 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
Wysoka skuteczność.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
Różne dostępne zestawy.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
Przywrócę cykl miesiączkowy nawet  w 18 tyg ciąży.

Szczegółowe informację, pytania i zamówienia pod nr tel 574.775.418






Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
Wysoka skuteczność.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
Różne dostępne zestawy.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
Przywrócę cykl miesiączkowy nawet  w 18 tyg ciąży.

Szczegółowe informację, pytania i zamówienia pod nr tel 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości cena 140 zł  10tabletek nr kontaktowy 783 048 319 zapraszam 24h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam . kupilam 2 opakowania arthrotecfku - jedno mi zostalo , nie jestem zadnym handlarzem - poprostu jest mi zbedne i moge odsprzedac , tel : 781278014- nie odpowiadam na sms. opakowanie 20 sztuk , nieotwarte , wysylam za pobraniem . cena 100 zl plus kw.


proszę o kontakt ewcia141989@gmail.com

----------


## Emisia

Witajcie
Sprzedam 4 opakowania Arthrotecu
Po 10 i 12 sztuk w każdym 
Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty 
emilia.muszynska12@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię cytotec 12 tabletek  pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
Wysyłam również zagranicę


731-562-862

----------


## Ewa Kopka

Witam. Sprzedam tabletki Arthrotec. Zostały mi po zabiegu więc oddam za niewielką kwotę. Możliwa wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty w Gdańsku. Proszę o kontakt mailowy ewa.kopka@outlook.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś zamawiała tabletki od Pani z nr : 575 550 093 ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte 12 szt
Zdjęcia i więcej info pod adresem martucha_s93@wp.pl

----------


## dwiekreski pl

Jeśli jesteś w niespodziewanej ciąży...
potrzebujesz pomocy materialnej,
Skontaktuj się z nami!
Pomagamy w każdej sytuacji materialnej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś zamawiała tabletki od Pani z nr : 575 550 093 ?


tak polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek Arthrotecu
Oryginalne pudełko 
Wysyłka pocztą polską 
50 zł 


karola9119@outlook.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.

Sprzedam pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 169 zl,

12 tabletek - 189 zl, 20 tabletek 289zł

Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022.

Paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości około 20 zł
możliwość wysłania na mail zdjęcia a aktualną datą

zamówienia proszę o sms z danymi do wysyłki
kontakt tel sms 782 575 740

proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki
60 zł z wysyłką 
natalia.zalesna@yahoo.com

----------


## Alamakota

Kupię pilnie arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię pilnie arthrotec


natalia.zalesna@yahoo.com
Jeśli jesteś zainteresowana to proszę o kontakt. Zostało mi 12 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię cytotec 12 tabletek  pilne


Sprzedam za 60 zł z wysyłką 
natalia.zalesna@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec Forte najtaniej najpewniej wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości lub odbiór osobisty kontak telefoniczny bądź SMS 24h 783 048 319 zapraszam cena 140zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Na sprzedaż posiadam opakowanie Arthrotecu czyli 12 tabletek w oryginalnym pudełku i blistrze. Proszę o kontakt mailowy 
martyna.kuczynska35@wp.pl

----------


## Ewelina Waszak

> Sprzedam tabletki
> 60 zł z wysyłką 
> natalia.zalesna@yahoo.com


Polecam. Zamówiłam w środę, w piątek tabletki miałam u siebie. Przelew na konto ale wszystko poszło sprawnie i szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam. Zamówiłam w środę, w piątek tabletki miałam u siebie. Przelew na konto ale wszystko poszło sprawnie i szybko


Również polecam. Bałam się zapłacić na konto ale byłyśmy cały czas w kontakcie. List zapakowany dyskretnie. Odebrałam z poczty na drugi dzień. Dziś już jestem po zabiegu. Dziękuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hey dziewczyny, czy któraś zamawiała ze strony 9 tygodni.pl.??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 3 opakowania Arthrotecu i 2 opakowania Cytotecu. Zakupione w aptece w Niemczech. Możliwa wysyłka jak i odbiór osobisty.
Arthrotec 10 tabletek 70 zł 
Arthrotec 12 tabletek  100 zł 
Cytotec 10 tabletek 130 zł 
Cytotec 12 tabletek 160 zł 
Ceny z wysyłką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec i cytotec
Sprzedam 3 opakowania Arthrotecu i 2 opakowania Cytotecu. Zakupione w aptece w Niemczech. Możliwa wysyłka jak i odbiór osobisty.
Arthrotec 10 tabletek 70 zł
Arthrotec 12 tabletek 100 zł
Cytotec 10 tabletek 130 zł
Cytotec 12 tabletek 160 zł
Ceny z wysyłką


Proszę o kontakt czy wysyłka Za pobraniem z sp. Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam Arthrotec i cytotec
> Sprzedam 3 opakowania Arthrotecu i 2 opakowania Cytotecu. Zakupione w aptece w Niemczech. Możliwa wysyłka jak i odbiór osobisty.
> Arthrotec 10 tabletek 70 zł
> Arthrotec 12 tabletek 100 zł
> Cytotec 10 tabletek 130 zł
> Cytotec 12 tabletek 160 zł
> Ceny z wysyłką
> 
> 
> Proszę o kontakt czy wysyłka Za pobraniem z sp. Pilne


Kupowałem dla swojej dziewczyny od Pani z tego adresu i płaciłem na konto. Nie wiem czy wysyła za pobraniem ale ja otrzymałem paczkę po 2 dniach. Wszystko zalatwiane na adresie katarzyna.kowalczyk1978@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwazajcie oszustka! martyna. Kuczynska nie przelewajcie jej żadnych pieniedzy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450 za 12 tab

794.068.660 Marzena

----------


## Tamara3536

Tabletki Arthrotec
Bezpieczna wysyłka
Recepta 24h
Zapraszam do kontaktu 
Ceny już od 180 zł z wysyłką pobraniowa 
Dyskretnie i szybko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwazajcie oszustka! martyna. Kuczynska nie przelewajcie jej żadnych pieniedzy!


Bardzo dziwna sprawa bo ja kupiłam 24 tabletki od tej Pani i wpłaciłam pieniądze normalnie dostałam paczkę po dwóch dniach. Tez ryzykowalam ale juz jestem po zabiegu i kolezanka tez kupowala tydzien temu i otrzymala paczke na drugi dzien ale zaplacila wiecej żeby paczuszka była nadana ekspresem i wszystko bylo ok,,,,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo dziwna sprawa bo ja kupiłam 24 tabletki od tej Pani i wpłaciłam pieniądze normalnie dostałam paczkę po dwóch dniach. Tez ryzykowalam ale juz jestem po zabiegu i kolezanka tez kupowala tydzien temu i otrzymala paczke na drugi dzien ale zaplacila wiecej żeby paczuszka była nadana ekspresem i wszystko bylo ok,,,,


Czy któraś z dziewczyn zamawiała u  Martyny 
Kuczynskiej??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450 za 12 tab

794.068.660 Marzena

----------


## Natasza Turzyńska

> Czy któraś z dziewczyn zamawiała u  Martyny 
> Kuczynskiej??


Ja zamawialam w poniedziałek i dzis rano odbieralam paczke z poczty bo nie chcialam zeby listonosz przynosil mi do domu. Juz jestem po ostatniej dawce dopochwowo i mam okropne bole i dużo krwi. Można brać jakieś tabletki przeciwbólowe? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zamawialam w poniedziałek i dzis rano odbieralam paczke z poczty bo nie chcialam zeby listonosz przynosil mi do domu. Juz jestem po ostatniej dawce dopochwowo i mam okropne bole i dużo krwi. Można brać jakieś tabletki przeciwbólowe? Pozdrawiam


Może masz nr.tel.do tej. Pani Marty??? 
Czy kontaktowalas się email??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może masz nr.tel.do tej. Pani Marty??? 
> Czy kontaktowalas się email??


Do Pani Martyny? Pisalysmy maile a pozniej rozmaialysmy orzez telefon bo musialam sie upewnic jak sie zazywa tabletki zeny zadziałały. Numer dostałam w wiadomości na mailu wiec prosze do niej napisać o numer i może tez poda ale nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uczciwie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Sprzedam Cytotec 
250 zł zestaw 
Współpracuje z ginekologiem
Możliwa recepta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> Sprzedam Cytotec 
> 250 zł zestaw 
> Współpracuje z ginekologiem
> Możliwa recepta


Poproszę o kontakt do siebie, potrzebuje cytotec 12 szt 
Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam 
> Sprzedam Cytotec 
> 250 zł zestaw 
> Współpracuje z ginekologiem
> Możliwa recepta


Proszę o kontakt na  Stenlay86@wp.pl 
Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Warszawa 515787086

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Odsprzedam za kilka groszy tabletki, które zostały mi po zakupie. Tabletki kupione w Niemczech 2 tygodnie temu. Preferuję odbiór osobisty (Bydgoszcz, kujawsko pomorskie). Mogę też wysłać ale na koszt kupującego. Proszę pisać na maila. Mój adres mailowy to blackdevil3421a@interia.pl. Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcie i udzielę informacji na temat stosowania. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam za 60 zł z wysyłką 
> natalia.zalesna@yahoo.com



Dziewczyny uważajcie na tą Panią to oszustak 
Nie wysyła tab.ostrzegam!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwazajcie oszustka! martyna. Kuczynska nie przelewajcie jej żadnych pieniedzy!


Tak jak napisałas, oszustka.. Uważajcie!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, powiem Wam tak. Kilka razy też miałam sytuację kiedy wierzyłam Paniom na słowo że przelew poszedł i nie czekałam z wysyłką. A po pieniądzach ani śladu a paczki wysłane. Więc jak widać to działa w obie strony. Dlatego najpewniej jest zamawiać paczki z płatnością przy odbiorze a nie później wylewać swoje żale i oskarżenia na forum. Pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jak napisałas, oszustka.. Uważajcie!!


A Pani pisze sama te komentarze dwie minuty jeden po drugim? ????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać. Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce
Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A Pani pisze sama te komentarze dwie minuty jeden po drugim? ????????


Nie obchodzi mnie to kto pisze komentarze, kiedy i o której, poprostu napisałam aby ostrzec inne dziewczyny przed tą osobą, z pewnością ten drugi to nie mój, widocznie ta Pani oszukała nie tylko mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie obchodzi mnie to kto pisze komentarze, kiedy i o której, poprostu napisałam aby ostrzec inne dziewczyny przed tą osobą, z pewnością ten drugi to nie mój, widocznie ta Pani oszukała nie tylko mnie.


Komentarze są tu wstawiane tak rzadko że nie trudno jest domyślić się ze pisze Pani sama te komentarze hehe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć. Odsprzedam za kilka groszy tabletki, które zostały mi po zakupie. Tabletki kupione w Niemczech 2 tygodnie temu. Preferuję odbiór osobisty (Bydgoszcz, kujawsko pomorskie). Mogę też wysłać ale na koszt kupującego. Proszę pisać na maila. Mój adres mailowy to blackdevil3421a@interia.pl. Zainteresowanym wyślę zdjęcie i udzielę informacji na temat stosowania. Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Poprawny mail to blackdevil3421@interia.pl
Przepraszam za pomyłkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Martyna Kuczynska piszesz sama sobie pozytywne komentarze nikt od cb nic nie kupil moze kupil przelal kase ale paczki nie dostal! To oszustka! Nie przelewajcie zadnej kasy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie artrohtec12szt  prosze o kontakt. Tylko za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia, bo zostalam oszukana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwie za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko w opisanych oryginalnych opakowaniach 575-550-093

----------


## Recepty na każdy lek

Witam. Jestem studentką medycyny. Współpracuję z lekarzem. Mam możliwość otrzymania recepty dzięki której lek Arthrotec kupicie w prawie każdej aptece za 50 zł 20 tabletek. Proszę o kontakt mailowy. Jeśli będą pytania, podam numer telelefonu do rozmowy.
kasandra.mrozik@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 5 tygodniu. Potrzebuję pomocy. Jest tu ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw Arthrotec zakupiony w polskiej aptece niestety okazał się bezużyteczny dla mnie.Odbior osobisty na slasku bądź wysyłka.781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec forte oryginalne tabletki zakupione w polskiej aptece odbiór osobisty slask bądź wysyłka.Kontaktvtel 24 h 
Tel 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;199615]Sprzedam Arthrotec i cytotec
Sprzedam 3 opakowania Arthrotecu i 2 opakowania Cytotecu. Zakupione w aptece w Niemczech. Możliwa wysyłka jak i odbiór osobisty.
Arthrotec 10 tabletek 70 zł
Arthrotec 12 tabletek 100 zł
Cytotec 10 tabletek 130 zł
Cytotec 12 tabletek 160 zł
Ceny z wysyłką


Proszę o kontakt na mail agnieszka5-5@o2.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

> Jestem w 5 tygodniu. Potrzebuję pomocy. Jest tu ktoś?


Hej!
Jesteś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam Arthrotec forte oryginalny więcej info 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uczciwie za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko w opisanych oryginalnych opakowaniach 575-550-093




Polecam zamawiałam dostałam ze sprawdzeniem uczciwa pani.

----------


## Korczak Weronika

Dziś doszła do mnie przesyłka od Pani Kasandry. Zamawialam Arthrotec listem poleconym i po 2 dniach miałam list. Polecam. Dostałam numer telefonu w wiadomości na maila i cały czas byłyśmy w kontakcie
kasandra.mrozik@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję pomocy jest ktoś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię cytotec 12 tabletek, proszę o kontakt Kasia.kasia@interia.eu pilne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię cytotec 12 tabletek, proszę o kontakt kasia.kasia@interia.eu pilne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej potrzebuje Arthrotec czy jest tu ktoś kto posiada

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapraszam posiadam Arthrotec forte odbiór osobisty slask bądź wysyłka 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam Arthrotec Forte 18 tabletek.
Cena - 20zł za 1 sztukę lub 200zł za 18 sztuk.
Data ważności - 04/2022
Wysyłka paczkomatem (15zł), ewentualnie kurierem za pobraniem (25zł). Odbiór osobisty w okolicy Poznania.
Kontakt - onedollar@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupowałem z adresu kasandra.mrozik@interia.pl
 Żona była w 10 tygodniu ciąży. Wzięła 12 tabletek i po 8 godzinach było po wszystkim. Zapłaciliśmy jakieś 60zl z wysyłką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uczciwie za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko w opisanych oryginalnych opakowaniach 575-550-093


Bardzo uczciwa pani wysłała mi ze sprawdzeniem bardo pomocna i miła polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec forte z polskiej apteki posiadam 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam Arthrotec forte 0,75 mg z polskiej apteki zostały mi 2 opakowania niezbędne jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany może być wysyłka bądź odbiór osobisty na terenie śląska 781070986

----------


## Bakoń Magdalena

Arthrotec Forte
Zamknięcie punktu aptecznego 
Okazyjne ceny 
Różne leki z apteki holenderskiej 
Ważności 2020/2023r
Proszę kontaktować się na maila magdalena.bakon78@interia.pl
W tytule maila proszę pisać nazwę leku jaki jest potrzebny. 
Standardowa kwota wysyłki 10 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec forte oryginalne tabletki z polskiej apteki odbiór osobisty na terenie śląska bądź wysyłka 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pojawiły się dwie kreski?
Nie wiesz co robić?
Nie masz z kim pogadać?
Napisz na kontakt@kobietawpigulce pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapraszam Arthrotec z polskiej apteki 781070986

----------


## BeataMazur1977

Odsprzedam blister tabletek Arthrotec. Zamówiłam z adresu magdalena.bakon78@interia.pl dwa zestawy i jeden został nie ruszony. Zakupiłam za 200 zł za zestaw. Sprzedam za 100. Najlepiej odbiór osobisty ale mogę wysyłać.
Mieszkam w Bydgoszczy

beatamazur1977x@outlook.com
Mój adres do wiadomości. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec, Cytotec
TANIO 
Wysyłka kurierem lub odbiór osobisty 
p.jodkowska0101@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450
Asnaghena@gmail.com
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam zamawiałam dostałam ze sprawdzeniem uczciwa pani.


i ja polecam profesjonalna pani i uczciwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450
Asnaghena@gmail.com

Marzena

----------


## Luizka

Cześć dziewczyny. 
Chętnie pozbędę się jednego zestawu poronnego za jakąś niewielką kwotę. 
Zestaw zawiera 12 tabletek Arthrotecu. 
Najlepiej odbiór osobisty ale mam możliwość wysyłki.
Proszę kontaktować się ze mną mailowo i wtedy ewentualnie podam numer telefonu 
luiza23kozlowska@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12 tab 160zł  lub 20 tabletek za 250zl, zainteresowane osoby zapraszam martapaula.90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, skontaktuj się z nami. Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl
Czekamy, zadzwoń, napisz, możemy pogadać na darmowym czacie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 0,75 781070986

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam Arthrotec zakupiony w polskiej aptece,oryginalny jeśli ktoś zainteresowany proszę o kontakt telefoniczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzededam arthrotec , jesli zainteresowana to zapraszam martapaula.90@wp.pl, wysyłka jeszcze tego samego dnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

https://oglaszamy24h.pl/upload/czerwiec.jpg[/img]
Zdjęcia wykonane własnoręcznie, nie z internetu!!!

Zdjęcia wykonane własnoręcznie, nie z internetu!!!



Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.



Zestawy w cenach:



1. Arthrotec 210zł skuteczność około 70%

2. Cytotec 250zł skuteczność około 70%

3. Arthrotec + Mifepristone (Mifegest) 380zł skuteczność około 99%

4. Cytotec + Mifepristone (Mifegest) 400zł skuteczność około 99%

Polecam najlepszy zestaw 4, skuteczny w 99% i łagodny podczas stosowania. nie zawiera zbędnych i przeszkadzających substancji jakie są w Arthrotecku



kontakt: Proszę kontaktować się jedynie bezpośrednio przez email.

 Wyślij email o treści "Medyczka"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec forte zakupiony w aptece ważny do 01/2022. 10 tabletek za 170zl . 693109981

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec forte i zwykły, jeśli zainteresowana to zapraszam martapaula.90@wp.pl

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam arthrotec forte w cenie 10 szt-200 zł, 12 szt-240 zl. Koszt wysyłki ok 20 zł, paczka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Zapraszam do kontaktu 661846019

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam wszystko dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane data przydatności też ok Pani wysłała ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte 12 tabletek 180 martapaula.90@wp.pl zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam Arthrotec forte dla osób w trudnej sytuacji tabletki posiadam zakupione w polskiej aptece i oryginalnie zapakowane w blistrach.Odbior osobisty Śląsk badz wysyłka 782610984

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## NelaPorazińska

Cześć. Odsprzedam Cytotec i Arthrotec. Zamówiłam po dwa zestawy więcej w razie gdyby coś poszło nie tak ale udało się za pierwszym razem.
Oddam za niewielką kwotę. Mi i tak już nie będą potrzebne. Mogę wysłać lub umówić się na odbiór osobisty w Łodzi 
korneliaporazinska@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tylko za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci arthrotec proszę o kontakt na email paola12666@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie althrotec Forte  530489800

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba


moje dzis przyszly polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupie althrotec Forte  530489800


Zainteresowana to zapraszam martapaula.90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol marki pfizer oryginalnie zapakowany zakupuony w polskiej aptece 
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt782610984

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba


moje zamówienie również przyszło  oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki  w blistrach ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## PorazinskaK91

Hej. Odsprzedam za 80 zł 12 sztuk Arthrotecu Forte. Zostały mi po zabiegu. Możliwość wysyłki paczkomatem lub kurierem.
korneliaporazinska@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdjęcia wykonane własnoręcznie, nie z internetu!!!

Zdjęcia wykonane własnoręcznie, nie z internetu!!!



Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.



Zestawy w cenach:



1. Arthrotec 210zł skuteczność około 70%

2. Cytotec 250zł skuteczność około 70%

3. Arthrotec + Mifepristone (Mifegest) 380zł skuteczność około 99%

4. Cytotec + Mifepristone (Mifegest) 400zł skuteczność około 99%

Polecam najlepszy zestaw 4, skuteczny w 99% i łagodny podczas stosowania. nie zawiera zbędnych i przeszkadzających substancji jakie są w Arthrotecku



*kontakt: Proszę o kontakt bezpośrednio na: pomocnakasia @ protonmail.com

 Wyślij email o treści "Medyczka"*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE﻿ I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!! PONAD 5 LAT ﻿DOŚWIADCZENIA !!! OFERUJEMY ﻿NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!! ﻿ TABLETKI PORONNE﻿ [ ] Kontakt SMS ABORCJA﻿ Tel 664859557 KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy. ﻿ Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 14 tyg ciazy. NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97% 1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70% koszt 150zł 2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 97 procent skuteczności koszt 240zł 3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 99 procent skuteczności koszt 340zł w kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt ﻿telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy. Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ Tel. 664859557

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE﻿ I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!! PONAD 5 LAT ﻿DOŚWIADCZENIA !!! OFERUJEMY ﻿NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!! ﻿ TABLETKI PORONNE﻿ [ ] Kontakt SMS ABORCJA﻿ Tel 664859557 KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy. ﻿ Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 14 tyg ciazy. NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97% 1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70% koszt 150zł 2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 97 procent skuteczności koszt 240zł 3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 99 procent skuteczności koszt 340zł w kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt ﻿telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy. Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ Tel. 664859557

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i szukasz pomocy.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl Możesz do nas zadzwonić, napisać e-maila, lub spotkać się z nami na czacie.
Na blogu znajdziesz ciekawe artykuły i odpowiedzi na nurtujące Ciebie pytania.
Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki poronne

    uczciwie za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko w opisanych oryginalnych opakowaniach 575-550-093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!Posiadam na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec.Cena 200 zł za 12 sztuk plus 20 zł koszt przesyłki.Numer telefonu 796157842

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!Posiadam na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec.Cena 200 zł za 12 sztuk plus 20 zł koszt przesyłki.Numer telefonu 796157842

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec w oryginalnym opakowaniu zaklejonym oryginalnie.
Więcej informacji pod tel.888364411

----------


## Ggn

Kupie Arthrotec 12 sztuk za pobraniem. Tylko uczciwe oferty prosze o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthrotec forte 12 tabl. Wysyłka za pobraniem. Proszę o kontakt monkin17@wp.pl

----------


## Kruse Patrycja

Witam. Odsprzedam blister Arthrotecu. Dostałam receptę na 30 sztuk. Zostało mi 15 w opakowaniu. Odstąpię za kwotę 80 zł. Proszę o kontakt mailowy osoby zainteresowane patrycjakruse29@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

h t t p: //w w w. k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e. p l/blog/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oddam arthrotec forte 782610984

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny kupowałam tu 574 775 418  miła pani bardzo pomocna wysłała mi za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Na sprzedaż mam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki Arthrotec  50mg + 0,2mg Misoprostolum - 20 szt.
Termin ważności 02.2021
Cena za opakowanie 230 zł + wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości (około 20 zł)
tel. 661-687-597

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny kupowałam tu 574 775 418  miła pani bardzo pomocna wysłała mi za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości


również polecam kupowała brałam w czasie świat wszystko poszło sprawnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec zapraszam martapaula.90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 10 tabl Arthrotec forte ważne do 01/2022. Cena 200zl .Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontakt pod nr tel 693109981

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedać arthrotec forte posiadam tylko jedno opakowanie zostało mi kimś kto ich używał. Przed kupnem możliwe sprawdzenie na video rozmowie lub zdjęcia z datami lub wybranym przez panie słowem na kartce itp. Proszę uważać ponieważ 90% ogłoszeń to oszuści sprawdzajcie dokładnie sprzedających.

Kosmetykiorg@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Macie jakieś sprawdzone dojścia?
Tylko przesyłka pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia. I oczywiście tylko w oryginalnym opakowaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec forte , kupiony w aptece . Ważność do czerwca 2023 roku.Cena za 12 sztuk 200 zł. Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty Łódź. Kontakt natali.kil@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko że spr zawartości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte 12 tabletek 180 zł, martapaula.90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tylko że spr zawartości


 zapraszam martapaula.90@wp.pl, możliwość wysyłki że sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam martapaula90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam dostałam za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach 574 775 418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odsprzedam arthrotec forte 75. Nie jestem handlarzem. Zamówiłam ale się rozmyśliłam. 530517148

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bezpieczne﻿ i skuteczne tylko u nas !!! Ponad 5 lat ﻿doświadczenia !!! Oferujemy ﻿nieustanną pomoc !!! ﻿ tabletki poronne﻿ [ ] kontakt sms aborcja﻿ tel 664859557 każdym klientem zajmujemy się indywidualnie - starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy. ﻿ lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 14 tyg ciazy. Najwyższa skuteczność- 97% 1 mozna zamowic sam arthrotec 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70% koszt 150zł 2. Lek arthrotec 12 tabletek oraz tabletka ru486 (mifepristone) 97 procent skuteczności koszt 240zł 3. Lek arthrotec 16ta /cytotec misoprost 200 oraz tabletka ru486 (mifepristone) 99 procent skuteczności koszt 340zł w kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt ﻿telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania mifepristone (ru-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy. Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ tel. 664859557


uwaga! Oszust po przelaniu pieniedzy zero kontaktu paczka nie dotarla zostala oszukana

----------


## Wierzba

Odsprzedam Arthrtotec Forte z polskiej apteki. 200 zł za opakowanie. W Łodzi możliwy odbiór osobisty.

wierzba2019@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam martapaula.90@wp.pl, uczciwa pani, zostałam oszukana tu już 3 razy, u pani zamoqilam7i wszystko ok paczka następnego dnia umnie DZIĘKUJE.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 6 tabletek Arthrotec pomógł mi w 8tc. Wysyłam zdjęcie z datą. 664869974

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte. Lek oryginalnie zapakoway. Kontakt 661846019

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię 12 szt. Arth.  Lub cytotec od sprawdzonej osoby, Pilne tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartosci, bez wpłat na konto pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Posiadam zestaw z Helpwomen czyli 1 tabletka Mifeproston i 8 tabletek cytotec.
Zestaw odsprzedam za równowartość 100 euro bo tyle on kosztował.Więcej informacji pod jolapolandia@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam 12 tabletek Arthrotec forte oraz zestaw 1 tabletka Mifepriston + 8 tabletek Cytotec.
Cena za 12 tabletek to 200zł a za zestaw 1+8 to 450zł.Więcej pod jolapolandia@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.

Jest różnica między moim ogłoszeniem a innymi sprzedającymi jakieś RU486 którego nie ma od kilku lat w produkcji i w sprzedaży?

Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" od firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## Beata Wrona

Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tab. Cena 250 zł plus przesyłka. 
Kontakt. becia23155@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę  cena 450 
Marzena 794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam,nie wysyłaja, hieny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba




Moja również przyszła oryginalnie zapakowana  zawartość zgodna kontakt ok numer godny polecenia

----------


## Arciszewska K

Cześć,
Sprzedam 12 tabletek Arthrotecu, oryginalnie blister i pudełko. Zakupiłam 2 zestawy i jeden mi został.
Sprzedam za 100 zł z wysyłką do paczkomatu (może być płatność przy odbiorze).
Mój adres kontaktowy katarzyna.arciszewska344
@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

katarzyna.arciszewska34@onet.pl
Poprzedni adres jest błędny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

katarzyna.arciszewska43@op.pl

MÓJ POPRAWNY ADRES MAILOWY

----------


## RadekStach

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte 75mg 12 tabletek cena 170zl. Lek z polskiej apteki 100 procent oryginalny.Szybka wysyłka, bezpiecznie i dyskretnie na paczkomat 13zl.W celu uwiarygodnienia proszę prosić o zdjęcie leku z np aktualna data lub z swoim numerem telefonu. Numer telefonu 798367256

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje zamówienie dziś dotarło Pani wysłała za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było oryginalnie zapakowane zanim zapłaciłam mogłam otworzyć i pooglądać czy się zgadza . wysyłka była pocztą czekałam 2 dni polecam 739-248-793

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek z fundacji Women Help Women tj. 8 tabletka cytotec i 1 tabletkę mifepristone. Zestaw odsprzedam za 450zl jolapolandia@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw 12 tabletek artrotec.
Cena 200zł jolapolandia@gmail.com

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny ....
Nie kupujcie tabletek z tych ogłoszeń, to lipa.
Zamawiajcie bezpośrednio z WOW lub WHW.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę proszę pisać tyko

wchap app +393519860480

Cena zestawu 450 zł
Marzena

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol ...
> Marzena


Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. 
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt ....160 paczkomat 
beata.na0601@gmail

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> 12 szt ....160 paczkomat 
> beata.na0601@gmail


Kolejny naciągacz. Nie daj się nabrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja chciałam wam polecić

    Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> A ja chciałam wam polecić
> 
>     Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam ...


Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google  Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie  :Wink: 
Słabe to ...  :Frown: 

Przypominam tylko *wow* i *whw* - tam szukaj pomocy.

Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042

anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl,  ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google  Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie 
> Słabe to ... 
> 
> Przypominam tylko *wow* i *whw* - tam szukaj pomocy.
> 
> Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
> Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
> 13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042
> 
> anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl,  ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com


kobieta wysyła za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości leki w opisanych oryginalnych blistrach, nie chce zaliczek ani przelewów na konto z góry po co piszesz że jest oszustka udowodnij że cię oszukała a moze jest dla ciebie nie wygodną konkurencja właśnie dlatego że jest uczciwa . Mi pomogła i zapewne wielu innym osobom więc nie szargaj dobrego imienia kogoś kto jest ci nie wygodną konkurencją .Polecam z całego serca 575-550-093

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> kobieta wysyła za pobraniem ...


Oj Danka, Danka ... czy ja ci tam na prawdę na imię  :Wink: ) 
Pomogła Ci ? Te ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych z twoim numerem telefonu to tez pewnie konkurencja wstawia co ? 
megaogloszenia.net/ogloszenia/seks-i-antykoncepcja/pomoc-leki-poronne-bialystok
Na dodatek ten twój numer (575550093) wystarczy w google wpisać i już wszystko teraz wiadomo ;p

Weźcie się w garść ! Jak chcecie oszukiwać to trochę więcej weny twórczej ! Jak nie wymyślicie nowych "numerów" to o obecnych ludzie dowiedzą się w 3 tygodnie  :Smile:  Będziecie musieli zająć sie uczciwą pracą hi hi hi :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam artotec forte, cena 12 sztuk 180 + wysyłka, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości ,płatne przy odbiorze.
Zapraszam martapaula.90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oj Danka, Danka ... czy ja ci tam na prawdę na imię ) 
> Pomogła Ci ? Te ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych z twoim numerem telefonu to tez pewnie konkurencja wstawia co ? 
> megaogloszenia.net/ogloszenia/seks-i-antykoncepcja/pomoc-leki-poronne-bialystok
> Na dodatek ten twój numer (575550093) wystarczy w google wpisać i już wszystko teraz wiadomo ;p
> 
> Weźcie się w garść ! Jak chcecie oszukiwać to trochę więcej weny twórczej ! Jak nie wymyślicie nowych "numerów" to o obecnych ludzie dowiedzą się w 3 tygodnie  Będziecie musieli zająć sie uczciwą pracą hi hi hi


pojebany patol pierdolnij się w łeb jeśli ktoś chce kupić i zażyć to tak zrobi a tobie huj do tego do nie_daj_sie_nabrac twoje wpisy są śmieszne i żałosne chyba biznes ci nie idzie bo za wszelką cenę konkurencji chcesz sie pozbyć , tylko jakoś w te twoje wypociny nikt ci nie wieży hhhhe kobiety są mądre i wiedzą komu mogą zaufać .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga 

Na debila który twierdzi,że wszyscy oszukują tylko on ma oryginał. Wszystkich obraża wstawia wyssane z palca numery kont itp. 

Rada jest taka każdy ma swój rozum i zrobi jak uważa:

1 Paczka musi być za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. - to jest  podstawa NIGDY NIE PŁAĆCIE ZA TAKIE PRZESYŁKI Z GÓRY!!!!

Jeśli ktokolwiek oferuje wam wysyłkę ze sprawdzeniem to was nie oszuka!!
Bo najpierw zobaczycie dyskretnie co przyszło a potem odbieracie i płacicie lub oddajecie.

Dodatkowo każdy wie że paczki przechodzą odprawę graniczną i są skanowane.
Podczas skanu jak celnik ma stwierdzić że to nie są np extasy?? lub inne narkotyki???
Więc rekwiruje a wy macie problemy bo trzeba się tłumaczyć ( wezwania, stres, czas) 

Były już takie przypadki na forach, że po kilku tygodniach od zastosowania leków odezawała się policja lub straż graniczna/ celna w celu zamawianych środków z zagranicy.

Dlatego ja nic nie sugeruje ,nie namawiam a jedynie uświadamiam że nie jest tak pięknie jak pisze jakiś "dobry wujek" , który zjadł wszystkie rozumy i wciska swój towar.

Przypominam ze jakiś czas temu facet sprzedawał tabletki niby poronne a były to witaminy.

W dzisiejszych czasach przy zakupach przez internet SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ TO PODSTAWA

ZAMÓW--SPRAWDŹ CO PRZYSZŁO---ZAPŁAĆ

czujności i udanych zabiegów.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Re Poeta: Niestety ale nie masz racji...
> Zaznaczę , że z natury jestem bardzo ostrożna.
> Pod koniec zeszłego roku kupiłam tabletki z polskiego ogłoszenia. Kontakt email potem nawet zadzwoniłam żeby mieć pewność. Pan zapewniał, że tabletki są oryginalnie zapakowane, dostałam ich zdjęcie. Umówiłam się na przesyłkę kurierską za pobraniem. Taka też przyszła kurierem inpost. Okazało się, że kurier nie wyda mi paczki jeżeli nie zapłacę. Otworzyłam ją przy kurierze bo Pan był miły i poczekał. Było tam 9 tabletek bardziej przypominających aspirynę niż tabletki ze zdjęcia. Nie były to w każdym razie zamawiane tabletki w oryginalnym blistrze.
> Załamana zamówiłam zestaw w krytykowanego przez Ciebie wow. Przyszedł kurierem po 4 dniach. 
> Co do odpowiedzialności to tez nie masz racji. Jeżeli zamawiam tabletki sama to nie ponoszę żadnej odpowiedzialności prawnej (chyba, że robię to dla kogoś innego).
> Jestem już 4 mc. po zabiegu i tak naprawdę zapomniałam o sprawie. Żenujące jest tylko to, że kierowani chęcią zysku dla paru złotych żerujecie na ludzkim nieszczęściu.
> 
> PS. Cytat ze strony inpost:
> "Sprawdzenie zawartości paczki, a dostawa za pobraniem
> ...


Lepiej bym tego nie wyjaśnił. Brawo.
Beato napisz do mnie na prv. przygotowuję stronę w w w z informacjami o tych "biznesmenach" chciałbym poznać bliżej twoją historię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i boisz się, nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc.
Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl zadzwoń, napisz, czekamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;201628]kobieta wysyła za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości leki w opisanych oryginalnych blistrach, nie chce zaliczek ani przelewów na konto z góry po co piszesz że jest oszustka udowodnij że cię oszukała a moze jest dla ciebie nie wygodną konkurencja właśnie dlatego że jest uczciwa . Mi pomogła i zapewne wielu innym osobom więc nie szargaj dobrego imienia kogoś kto jest ci nie wygodną konkurencją .Polecam z całego serca 575-550-093[/QUOT


Skoro ja jestem oszustka i te wszystkie osoby. To gratuluję jesteś w ciąży  domyślam się że nie zdarzyłaś skoro tyle razy ciebie oszukano .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

16 złotych  12 sztuk . beata.na0601@gmail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kolejny naciągacz. Nie daj się nabrać.


Nie miałam możliwości z kimkolwiek rozmawiać.  Więc nie mogłam oszukać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Informuję że są firmy na polskim rynku, które oferują sprawdzenie zawartości przed opłatą. 
NIE SĄ TO FIRMY KURIERSKIE TYPU DPD CZY DHL  bo one najpierw wymagają zapłaty a potem ewentualnie reklamacji.

TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE POCZTA POLSKA OFERUJE UCZCIWE SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZESYŁKI PRZED OPŁATĄ.

Jeśli ktokolwiek wyśle Wam tabletki przez Pocztę Polską z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości NIGDY NIE ZOSTANIECIE OSZUKANE/NI   

Ta usługa jest dodatkowo płatna więc nikt Wam nie zrobi problemu żeby zobaczyć czy  w środku nie ma np jabłka czy mydła jak kiedyś było już to opisywane na forum.

Nie dajcie sobie wciskać ciemnoty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wystarczy udać się na najbliższą placówkę POCZTY POLSKIEJ i wszystko się dowiecie że można zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

ZAMAWIAJCIE TYLKO OD OSÓB CO WYSYŁAJĄ PRZEZ POCZTĘ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI A NIE STRACICIE PIENIĘDZY I OTRZYMACIE CO CHCECIE.

----------


## Krystyna_Loba

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 sztuk ,możliwość wysyłki poczta polska, sprawdzenie zawartości,jeatm uczciwa nie żadna oszustwa,masz problem napisz.
martapaula.90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak zażyć arthrotrc lub cyctocec? by poszło sprawnie i skutecznie? lepiej się ruszać czy nie podczas brania tabletek? lepeij w nocy czy w dzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 12 sztuk ,możliwość wysyłki poczta polska, sprawdzenie zawartości,jeatm uczciwa nie żadna oszustwa,masz problem napisz.
> martapaula.90@wp.pl


Mam problem z oszustami  :Wink: 
Ale skoro pisze, że "jeatm uczciwa nie żadna oszustwa" to nie mam wyjścia jak uwierzyć w zapewnienia.
he he ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę, napiszcie jak zażyć arthrotrc lub cyctocec? by poszło sprawnie i skutecznie? lepiej się ruszać czy nie podczas brania tabletek? lepeij w nocy czy w dzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 12 sztuk ,możliwość wysyłki poczta polska, sprawdzenie zawartości,jeatm uczciwa nie żadna oszustwa,masz problem napisz.
> martapaula.90@wp.pl


Bez obaw ,nie wiem jak w tak Thunder sytuacji dla kobiety, ktoś może oszukiwać i zerować, to jest przykre .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bez obaw ,nie wiem jak w tak Thunder sytuacji dla kobiety, ktoś może oszukiwać i zerować, to jest przykre .


Wiarygodna osoba polecam, dziś odebrałam paczkę, sprawdzenie zawartości i wszystko było ok. 
martapaula.90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na oszustkę, ktora zamawia i nie odbiera  paczek ,widać że coś ja boli.

----------


## Premier

> Uwaga na oszustkę, ktora zamawia i nie odbiera  paczek ,widać że coś ja boli.


Co tu się dzieje, aż głowa boli  :Wink: 
Sprzedawcy oszukują, kupujący oszukują ... "Jak żyć Panie Premierze ?" Dobre, naprawdę dobre. Ubawiłam się  :Smile:

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Kolejne niestety udane oszustwa. Dziewczyny piszą - ja aktualizuję bazę i dodaję dane oszustów.

Jak uzyskac prawdziwą pomoc opisuję na końcu ogłoszenia.

Cieszy mnie bo coraz więcej piszecie o tym, że w pore zostałyście ostrzeżone o oszustwie i nie straciłyście czasu i pieniędzy. Szczególne pozdrowienia dla Mileny i Sandry.

Dzisiaj kolejna paczka ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem przesławnej jak dlamnie (zostałam przez nią oszukana) Anny Peri z Lublinica 42-700. anna.peri91@interia.pl to jej ostatni email jeszcze ciepły  :Wink:  Aniu, zauważ, że traktuję cię szczególnie ważnie - powinnać czuć sie wyróżniona he he he.

Oszustka Ania mieszka w okolicach Lublińca. Z tamtego paczkomtu najczęściej nadaje przesyłki. Po przedpłacie dostajesz aspirynę w woreczku strunowym. Ogłasza się na wszelakich forach i portalach ogłoszeniowych oglaszamy24h top-ogloszenia.net medyczka itd. Ostatno w ogłoszeniu nawet proponuje wysyłkę za pobraniem tylko,  że jak przychodzi co do czego to jednak trzeba przedpłate zrobić bo bidulka "już raz zostaała oszukana i teraz sie boi wysyłać"  :Smile: )) Tabletki ma z whw bo zostały jej po własnej kuracji. Jak trzeba to wyśle wam nawet zdjęcie oryginalnego blistra bo taki ma, niestetey Ty dostaniesz aspirynę. Zapewne został jej tylko pusty blistr. Jak pytam dziewczyn żadnana nie dostała zdjęcia blistra od strony gdzie wyjmuje się tabletki.

Niestety jest tak, że Bank Milenium pozwala na założenie tymczasowego prawie w pełni funkcjonalnego konta bankowego. Wystarzy na początek do tego selfie z telefonu, procedura trwa 15 min. Konto jest ograniczone co co wysokości wypłat ale na taki przekręt wystarczy. Dlatego Uważajcie na to jak ktos podaje Wam konto do wpłat w Banku Milenium.

Podane przez Twoje ofiary kolejne numery kont:

04 1160 2202 0000 0004 9106 6142 , 04116022020000000491066142

84 1160 2202 0000 0004 9106 6157 , 84116022020000000491066157


ilona.arth@o2.pl 78 1160 2202 0000 0003 4801 8328 , 78116022020000000348018328 to kolejene potwierdzone wcielenia "AnnyPeri" która mnie oszukała.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny, w ciągu ostatnich 48h pojawiły się nowe zweryfikowane kontakty do kolejnych "Januszy biznesu"

kacperapteka@protonmail.com
502094348
lekiapteka@protonmail.com 

Uważajcie na siebie.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  Odkupię arthotec, najlepiej Poznań i bliskie okolice 
Mail : dorcia4678@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię arthotec.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Nowe pomysły oszustów. Kolejna ściema. 

Janusze podrabiają tabletki z WHW. Pakują aspirynę do woreczków foliowych , do tego wydruk logo WHW na drukarce, zgrzewamy żelazkiem i paczka gotowa. Ogłoszenia pojawiają się na ogłaszamy24h
treść:
_Odsprzedam tabketki ze strony WHW. Przyszły za późno. Dałam 120 €. Sprzedam za 350 zł bo chce sie pozbyć. Kontakt 609769767, proszę o sms_

Kontakty telefoniczne jakie podają: 508395748 , 508416584 , 609769767, 508 395 748 , 508 416 584 , 609 769 767 milciagabryszewska@gmail.com 

Nie daj się nabrać. Oryginalne i działające tabletki wyłącznie ze stron *WHW i WOW.*
Jeżeli zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. *Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat !!!*

Za zgłoszenie serdecznie dziękuję Magdzie.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i potrzebujesz pomocy, skontaktuj się z nami. Znajdziesz nas na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to oszustwo. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza. 
Nie daj się nabrać !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I tu wkraczam ja, być może jedyna uczciwa na tym forum, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł  :Smile:  !". 

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Cytotec
> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł


Wpisz w google 794068660 i wszystko jasne  :Frown:

----------


## Andzia246763

andziaa633@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czas na porównanie się z organizacją WHW, czytajcie uważnie!!!

1. Czy dostaniesz zdjęcie tabletek?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

2. Czy w ogóle zobaczysz jakiekolwiek zdjęcie tabletek na stronie?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

3. Czy dostaniesz informacje o pochodzeniu tabletek?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

4. Czy dostaniesz informacje o nazwie leków?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

5.Czy dostaniesz informacje o dacie przydatności leków?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

6. Czy możesz sprawdzić przesyłkę nie tracąc pieniędzy?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

7. Czy można śledzić przesyłkę tak aby wiedzieć kiedy dojdzie oraz aby zobaczyć czy jest wykupiona usługa "sprawdzenia zawartości"
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

8. Czy po kuracji zostaną tabletki na ewentualne doczyszczenie?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

9. Czy dostaniesz tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane w blistrach a nie luzem w woreczkach??
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

10. Czy otrzymasz szybko tabletki?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

Wszystko co napisałam idzie zweryfikować rozmawiając z przedstawicielkami WHW. Napiszczie do nich maila z pytaniami o tabletki.
U mnie nie ma do czego się przyczepić. Wszystkie argumenty które wypisałam działają na moją korzyść. Oprócz mojego słowa wszystko idzie zweryfikować. Może Pani "Basia" zdementuje któryś z podpunktów??????? Na forum można przeczytać że Pani "Basia" rzekomo kupiła od WOW, ale od WHW nie. To tylko dla waszej informacji. I na koniec, jeśli WOW przysyłają tabletki w oryginalnych blistarch, to czemu WHW tego nie robi?

Pozdrawiam cieplutko, i nie wierzcie w PUSTE SŁOWA i w PUSTE OSZCZERSTWA. Ja nie mam sobie kompletnie nic do zarzucenia.

Pomocna Kasia

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny,
Niestety mamy kolejne zgłoszenia. Tym razem strona tabletki-poronne.com . Zgłosiło się do nas już kilka dziewczyn oszukanych przez ten portal.
Uważajcie na siebie.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny,
> Niestety mamy kolejne zgłoszenia. Tym razem strona tabletki-poronne.com . Zgłosiło się do nas już kilka dziewczyn oszukanych przez ten portal.
> Uważajcie na siebie.
> 
> -Basia-


Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź Pani "Basiu".  Faktem jest że czasem milczenie bywa złotem.



Pełen zestaw Cytotec plus Mifegest działający w 99% do 12stego tygodnia oraz przesyłkę którą można sprawdzić nie tracąc pieniędzy otrzymacie u mnie.

Pozdrawiam Pomocna Kasia

pomocnakasia@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś z Poznania bądź okolice posiada arthrotec? Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy nadal Aktualne?
Czy nadal aktualne?




> Sprzedam arthrotec 20 tab. Cena 250 zł plus przesyłka. 
> Kontakt. becia23155@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy nadal aktualne? Wyslalam mail




> Posiadam zestaw 12 tabletek artrotec.
> Cena 200zł jolapolandia@gmail.com

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz *wyłącznie* paczkę Pocztą Polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy *nie rób przedpłaty* ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w oryginalne blistry to *nie odbieraj* przesyłki - to oszustwo !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć czy w 4 tygodniu jest duże powodzenie arthroteciem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że* żadna karteczka* na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
*Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? Masz pytania?
Strona w w w . k o b i e t a w  p i g u l c e . p l jest dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzeba Poznań

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com
Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Cytotec
> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt 
> Cena 450 zł
> Dla wiarygodności mogę wysłać zdjęcie leku na email


Zdjęcie leku ? - fantastycznie ! nic tylko brać !  he he
Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Karolina78

Odsprzedam 12 tabletek Arthrotecu - cena 150 zł.
Tabletki zostały mi po zabiegu.
Usuwałam ciążę w 7 tygodniu, dlatego dla pewności zamówiłam 2 zestawy, jednakże udało się za pierwszym razem.
Najlepiej odbiór osobisty - Piła (ew.wysyłka).
 (karolina.dembek1978@interia.pl)

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Nie dajcie sie nabierać na te ogłoszenia. To oszustwo. NIe dostaniesz żadnych tabletek na które czekasz tylko aspirynę.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiesz co robić....
Czekamy....
kobietawpigulce pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Nie wiesz co robić....
> Czekamy....
> kobietawpigulce pl


Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę Pocztą Polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w oryginalne blistry to nie odbieraj przesyłki - to oszustwo !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie arthrotec. Interesuje mnie tylko przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Jeżeli ktoś ma prosze o maila: ssylwia_21@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostałam oszukana przez osobę z tego nr tel 502094 348 wysłała mi jakieś witaminy w opakowaniu po artrotec

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Zostałam oszukana przez osobę z tego nr tel 502094 348 wysłała mi jakieś witaminy w opakowaniu po artrotec


Przykro mi, że Cię oszukano. Ten numer od dawna widnieje w naszej bazie oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google i wszystko robi sie jasne.

Złodzieje cały czas są aktywni, niestety ciągle dostaję nowe informację od oszukanych dziewczyn. Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się spieniają, bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie *Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze*.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena 450
Zł kontakt 794068660
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć.
Odsprzedam Arthrotec. Jedno opakowanie całe, nie otwierane. W drugim 15 sztuk tabletek, oryginalne blistry oraz kartoniki. Sprzedaję ponieważ sama jestem już po zabiegu a może którejś z Was się przyda.
Proszę osoby zainteresowane o kontakt na maila jagoda.grocholska90@interia.pl. Wyślę zdjęcia jeśli ktoś będzie potrzebował  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Został mi po "kuracji", jedno opakowanie nie otwarte - 20 sztuk - 200 zł, 8 sztuk z drugiego opakowania - 80 zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem na kosztu kupującego. Kontakt kinga3194@o2.pl

----------


## Matylda B

Odsprzedam Arthrotec 2 opakowania.
Ważne do 2023.
Cena do dogadania.
2 tygodnie temu sama przeszłam aborcję w 6 tygodniu ciąży.
Najlepiej odbiór osobisty. Możliwa wysyłka. Mój kontakt- bochnicka.matylda1977@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ostrzegam przed Panią z tego nr tel 798 512 634 wysłała mi tabletki 4 sztuki artrotec 50 miała wysłać 12 za 180 zł + koszt wysyłki pocztą polską. Odpisala mi że wazne żeby proces się zaczął

----------


## Karolina1972

Hej
Odsprzedam potrzebującej kobiecie Arthrotec kupiony w DE w zeszłym tygodniu. Opakowanie 20 sztuk. Cena 100 zł. Proszę o kontakt osoby poważnie zainteresowane karolawalewska78@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam ARTHROTEC 20 tabletek - zamknięte opakowania. Posiadam również nieotwarte osobne blistry po 10 sztuk w blistrze.
Mam również możliwość sprzedaży recepty na na Arthrotec i Arthrotec Forte.
Leki zakupione we Włoskiej aptece, ważność do roku 2023.
markiewicz77katarzyna@gmail.com

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje cały czas są aktywni, niestety ciągle dostaję nowe informację od oszukanych dziewczyn. Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się spieniają, bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
*Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę* ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską *koniecznie z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność *przy odbiorze*.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthocet forte pilnie tylko poważne oferty  790281196

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje zarabiają coraz mniej bo informacje o ich przekrętach idą w świat  :Wink: 
Wzmagają swoja aktywność w sieci bo zyski z oszustw się kurczą. Coraz więcej osób czyta informację o ich złodziejskich sztuczkach.
Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## MoniaKlosowska1972

Witajcie. 
Chętnie odsprzedam lek Arthrotec, który zakupiłam w większej ilości.
Posiadam 2 opakowania po 20 sztuk - zaklejone, nigdy nie otwarte oraz osobne blistry po 10 tabletek w każdym.
Odsprzedam za przysłowiowe "grosze" ponieważ i tak już mi nie będą potrzebne a ważność kończy się 2023. 
Odebrać osobiście można w Katowicach. Mogę również wysłać pocztą,paczkomatem.
Proszę o kontakt mailowy pod adresem klosowska1972monika@wp.pl
Usuwałam ciążę Arthrotekiem w 7 tygodniu więc może będę mogła komuś pomóc lub udzielić rad  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arthrotec,w opakowaniu 20 tabletek.Nr.telefonu 512 503 713

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec,w opakowaniu 20 tabletek.Nr.telefonu 512 503 713

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec,w opakowaniu 20 tabletek.Nr.telefonu 512 503 713

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie dziewczyny
5 dni temu wykonałam przelew jednej Pani. Jak się okazało Pani ta pracuje w Biurze do Walki z Cyberprzestępczością. Za 2 tygodnie mam sprawę w sądzie za nielegalny zakup leków. Ostrzegam tylko wszystkich. Uważajcie bo możecie narobić sobie problemów. Wybierajcie zawsze odbiór osobisty jeśli jest to możliwe.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Kupię arthocet forte pilnie tylko poważne oferty  790281196


Jesteś? Jak się czujesz?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Znalazłam taki fajny wpis. To tak na początek tygodnia, oszuści się budzą więc poczytajcie i nie dajcie się nabierać  :Smile: 
"
OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie. "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

      tel 510.206.778

    Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
    Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
    Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
    Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
    Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
    Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

        tel 510.206.778


    1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    ?ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru

    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych


    WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
    Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki PONIEWAZ ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA / NY
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ


    Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

    Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

    Jak zamówiĆ
   w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA 510.206.778

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec,w opakowaniu 20 tabletek.Nr.telefonu 512 503 713

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać. Jeżeli już decydujesz się na zakup z ogłoszenia internetowego,
pamiętajcie:
1. żadnej przedpłaty, nawet na koszty przesyłki
2. paczka wyłącznie *za pobraniem*
3. wysyłka wyłącznie pocztą polską ze *sprawdzeniem zawartości* przy odbiorze
4. sprawdź w google jak powinno wyglądać *oryginalne opakowanie* tabletek które zamawiasz
5. jeżeli opakowanie jest *nieoryginalne*, wygląd blistrów wzbudza Twoje wątpliwość, brak daty ważności, tabletki przyszły w *woreczku strunowym* - NIE ODBIERAJ PACZKI. Niech złodzieje płacą na wysyłkę i zwrot.

-Basia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 tabletek.Przesyłka Pocztą Polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.Płatność po sprawdzeniu.Nr.telefonu 512 503 713

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 tabletek.Przesyłka Pocztą Polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.Płatność po sprawdzeniu.Nr.telefonu 512 503 713


Oszustwo. ;D
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam za 100 zł opakowanie Arthrotecu Forte 20 tabletek.
Lek oryginalny, zakupiony w Polsce.
marietta.sweden@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów sprawdzajcie przed czy mogą wysłać zdjęcia produktu z datą itd. Ja 
Oferuje szybką wysyłkę, przed wysyłam zdjęcia produktu z datą i wybranym przez państwa słowem. Zainteresowane osoby Proszę o kontakt na Kosmetykiorg@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o sprawdzenie info czy istnieją przesyłki które przed zapłaceniem można sprawdzić, z tego co się pytałam można sprawdzić ale już po opłaceniu a w tedy wiadomo że już pobite gary bo przecież nikt nie zgłosi że chcisl kupić tabletkę poronna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niewiemcosiestalo1234@protonmail.com - proszę o maila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam 12 tabletek Arthrotec Forte. Dokładnie tyle, ile potrzeba do przeprowadzenia zabiegu (również bez wsparcia Mifepristonem). W 98% przypadków(w tym w moim) wystarcza sam Arthrotec Forte. Tabletki są oryginalne zakupione osobiście w aptece. 
Kontakt: czarrna@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam arthrotec forte. Możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem, odbiór osobisty. Kontakt Kosmetykiorg@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.Pierw otwierasz i sprawdzasz ,a dopiero potem płacisz.BRAK MOŻLIWOŚCI OSZUSTWA.Gwarancja uczciwości!!!Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam pytanie czy któraś z was znalazła jakąś zaufana osobę która pomogła i żadna z was nie została oszukana proszę bardzo o kontakt mailowy monicka91@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,
Sprzedam Arthrotec opakowanie 20 tabletek. Cena 70 zł. Tabletki kupiłam lecz z racji porobienia samoistnego nie miałam kiedy ich użyć. Długa data ważności.
Możliwa wysyłka jak i odbiór osobisty (Kraków)

urszula.pawlowska32@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostrzegam wszystkie dziewczyny które szukają tu pomocy. Nie ma tu absolutnie nikogo uczciwego. Ja nie potrzebuję tych leków ale dla własnej ciekawości sprawdziłam kilka ogłoszeń. Pewna "pomocna" Kasia to jednen i ten sam oszust z protonem po @. Inna pani deklarująca odbiór arthrotecu w krk nagle oświadcza że jest w podróży służbowej za granicą i tylko z w płata na konto i leki wozi z sobą. 
Reszta zwyczajnie nie reaguje na zamówienia za pobraniem. Inny przypadek? Apap wysłany, paczka nie odebrana.
Kochane, do sztucznego poronienia nie wystarczy Arthrotec. Potrzebne jest tzw dawnej Ru. On dusi zarodek a Arthrotec tylko czyści macicę. Nie dajcie się oszukać!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani czarna@ na wszystkich forach się ogłasza. Żałosna oszustka. Arthrotec to za mało do przeprowadzenia zabiegu, chyba że chcesz tylko uszkodzić płód a nie poronić. Skuteczność samego Arthrotec to ok 65 max 70% . 
Ciekawe czy ta kobieta ma aż tyle leku żeby masowo sprzedawać. A i ceny są z kosmosu! W aptece ten lek kosztuje ok 50 zł gdyż nie jest refundowany. A ru jest w Polsce nie dopuszczona do obiegu. Zastanówcie się czy warto tu szukac.
Dostaje jednak białej gorączki że cofamy się w Polsce do średniowiecza. Gdzie kobiety szukały pomocy u baby Jagi i umierały bo dostawały fake.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po aborcji farmakologicznej. Tabsy kupiłam w Polsce. Zaufana strona po dwóch dniach od zamówienia miałam tabsy i przeprowadziłam zabieg. Bóg jeden mnie rozliczy i wybaczy bo ja sobie nie potrafię. Gdyby nie to że facet odszedł od nas do swojej ex nie usunęłabym. Śni mi się po nocach...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A tu sami oszuści...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupię tabletki poronne w dobrej cenie pilne. telefon 724404522

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez kupię, pilnie potrzebuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 8 tabletek za 80 zł, tyle mi zostało po "kuracji". Wysyłka pocztą na koszt kupującego. Kontakt: kinga3194@o2.pl

----------


## Olciaaaa21

Hejka mam zestaw do oddania z organizacji women help women. Tabletki mifepristone i misoprostol. Nie interesuja mnie żadne oszustwa. Szukam osoby normalnej która potrzebuje pomocy. Widzę że tu forum jest oblegane przez oszustwa więc proszę o kontakt tylko normalne osoby. Kontakt e-mail weronika.sawicka100@interia.pl

----------


## Bezzzzz nazzzwyyýyy

Sprzedam 8 sztuk za 50 zł. Kontakt klaudia.ha96@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    400 ZŁ ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru


    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 600 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych



Kontakt..

Email :  angelakowasky@gmail.com

Whatsapp  +447479332740

----------


## dominikac@onet.com.pl

Witam, mam na sprzedaz tabletki arthortec forte. Cena 250zl za 12 sztuk. Jezeli jest ktos zainteresowany prosze o kontakt.  dominikac@onet.com.pl Wole spotkac sie osobiscie w Łodzi ale wysylka tez mozliwa. W kazdej chwili moge zrobic zdjecie leku. Preferuje kontakt emailowy ponieważ nigdy nie wiadomo kto siedzi po drugiej stronie.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Polecający Wyszogród

Wyszogród - miejscowość położona w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu płynie rzeka Wisła. Polecam odwiedzać Wyszogród, a najlepiej w nim mieszkać, bo warto. I na koniec dodam jeszcze, że jedną z największych atrakcji Wyszogrodu jest Biedronka przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16 - róbcie w niej zakupy, to jest według mnie najlepsza Biedronka ze wszystkich Biedronek. Zapraszam do tej miejscowości.

Zamieszkaj w Wyszogrodzie i rób zakupy w tamtejszej Biedronce przy ulicy Mickiewicza 16, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny,jeśli któraś potrzebuje pomocy  to odsprzedam arthrotec forte.
Nie oszukuje, lek z apteki oryginalnie zapakowany, wysyłka z możliwością sprawdzenia, tel : 507470052

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam na sprzedaż arthrotec forte 12szt  :Smile:  
zapraszam do kontaktu, nie oszukuje , mozliwość sprawdzenia zawartości przed odbiorem  :Smile:  
tel : 507470052

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem

----------


## dominikac@onet.com.pl

Bardzo prosze aby kierunkowala Pani swoje wpisy w swoim imieniu a nie rzeczy ogolnej. Nazywa sie Pani uczciwa oraz wymienia jedna jeszcze osobe a cala reszte uwaza za oszustow. Nie zna mnie Pani jak i innych osob wiec prosze w taki sposob nie pisac !! Jestem osoba prywatna i w porównaniu do ludzi tutaj nie zamierzam zerowac na innych ludziach a Pani niestety albo ma dojscia do kupna taniej leku albo sama sobie Pani wystawia recepty i kupuje po cenie z apteki. To czyste zlodziejstwo i zerowanie na ludziach zeby zarobic szybko. Nie pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze  sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


Oszustka nie polecam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam całe opakowanie Arthrotec forte (ewelinkaa0@gmail.com )

----------


## Olciaaaa21

Witam. Szukam osoby prywatnej, która chce odkupić zestaw tabletek poronnych mifepristone i misoprostol z organizacji women help women. Najskuteczniejsze jakie są.  Większość osób tutaj wyłudza pieniądze więc przestrzegam przed tym. Jeśli ktoś szuka normalnej osoby to chętnie odsprzedam, gdyż te pieniądze są bardzo ważne dla mnie. Kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl

----------


## dominikac@onet.com.pl

Dziewczyny bardzo prosze już do mnie nie pisać. To co mi sie zostalo, zostalo sprzedane i nie posiadam nic wiecej. Powodzenia i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec Forte cena 300 zł. Do 8 tygodnia wystarcza sam Arthrotec bez RU, która jest u nas niedostępna . Tabletki są oryginalne kupowane bezpośrednio w aptece. 
Kontakt:czarrna@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## anonim89

Witam zakupie tabletki poronne za pobraniem z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia posiada ktos ?

----------


## monikajakubowska91@op.pl

Sprzedam 12 tabletek leku Arthrotec (zawierającego 0,2 mg mizoprostolu). Kwota jaka mnie interesuje to 250zł z wysyłką. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z datą i jakimkolwiek wybranym słowem przez osobę zainteresowaną zakupem. Kontakt do mnie to monikajakubowska91@op.pl 
Oszustów ostrzegam, że będę umieszczała mojego maila na zdjęciach tak aby był widoczny, więc nie łudźcie się, że uda wam się wykorzystywać moje fotki jako swoje!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek leku Arthrotec (zawierającego 0,2 mg mizoprostolu). Kwota jaka mnie interesuje to 250zł z wysyłką. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z datą i jakimkolwiek wybranym słowem przez osobę zainteresowaną zakupem. Kontakt do mnie to monikajakubowska91@op.pl 
Oszustów ostrzegam, że będę umieszczała mojego maila na zdjęciach tak aby był widoczny, więc nie łudźcie się, że uda wam się wykorzystywać moje fotki jako swoje!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub przesyłka Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości Przed zapłatą. Gwarancja uczciwości. Dyskretnie. Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Socojgda1s

Needless to say, this is of course the number 1 name on this list. In the past few days, *STEPN (GMT) – Generate activation code 2022* (with the main token is GMT – Green Metaverse Token) has caused a stir among cryptocurrency investors. In less than 1 month, GMT has increased nearly 300 times compared to the opening price of IDO. This can be considered as one of the strongest growth tokens in the past 1 year on the market.
STEPN is a project that uses the Move-to-Earn model, allowing users to make money from just running every day. To do that, users need to download STEPN’s app, then buy a pair of shoes that match their mobility and earn GST from each of their workouts. STEPN uses 2 tokens in its project, GMT (administration token, total supply of 6 billion tokens) and GST (in-game bonus token, infinite supply).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuję Arthrotec Forte cena 300 zł+ wysyłka. Do 8 tygodnia wystarcza sam Arthrotec bez RU, która jest u nas niedostępna . Tabletki są oryginalne kupowane bezpośrednio w aptece. Wysyłam za pobraniem.
Kontakt:czarrna@hotmail.com

----------


## royalpharmaeuropa

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston + Mizoprostol

Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Email: royalpharmaeuropa@gmail.com

WhatsApp +48576247594


Tylko u nas bezpieczny anonimowy zakup oraz 100% dyskrecji.

aborcja, aborcja farmakologiczna, aborcja tabletki, aborcja tabletkami, tabletki wczesnoporonne, tabletki poronne, jak usunąć ciążę tabletkami,tabletka poronna, mifepristone gdzie kupic, tabletki poronne bez recepty, sprzedam tabletki poronne, tabletki poronne gdzie kupić, mifepristone cena, tabletki poronne sprzedam, tabletki wczesnoporonne sprzedam, leki poronne kupie, pigułka wczesnoporonna, mifepriston, mifeprex, ru486, french pill, mizoprostol, cytotec

----------


## royalpharmaeuropa

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston + Mizoprostol

Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Email: royalpharmaeuropa@gmail.com

WhatsApp +48576247594


Tylko u nas bezpieczny anonimowy zakup oraz 100% dyskrecji.

aborcja, aborcja farmakologiczna, aborcja tabletki, aborcja tabletkami, tabletki wczesnoporonne, tabletki poronne, jak usunąć ciążę tabletkami,tabletka poronna, mifepristone gdzie kupic, tabletki poronne bez recepty, sprzedam tabletki poronne, tabletki poronne gdzie kupić, mifepristone cena, tabletki poronne sprzedam, tabletki wczesnoporonne sprzedam, leki poronne kupie, pigułka wczesnoporonna, mifepriston, mifeprex, ru486, french pill, mizoprostol, cytotec

----------


## zrospaczona

> Witam. Szukam osoby prywatnej, która chce odkupić zestaw tabletek poronnych mifepristone i misoprostol z organizacji women help women. Najskuteczniejsze jakie są.  Większość osób tutaj wyłudza pieniądze więc przestrzegam przed tym. Jeśli ktoś szuka normalnej osoby to chętnie odsprzedam, gdyż te pieniądze są bardzo ważne dla mnie. Kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl


Czy ma pani jeszcze te tabletki na sprzedaz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 75 mg +0,2 mg opakowanie 20 tabletek
data 07/2024  opakowanie oryginalnie zamknięte,paragon,zostały po leczeniu  
300zł  ŁÓDŹ   660420463

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To są oszuści nie zamawiajcie zostałam oszukana !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To są oszuści nie zamawiajcie zostałam oszukana !!!


Ciekawe czy te teksty o oszustwie pisze stary moher czy konkurencja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oszustka nie polecam !


Można prosić więcej szczegółów? kostek99918@wp.pl

Jak któraś ma 12 sztuk arthro to proszę piszcie pilna sprawa!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113

 Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych 
krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna, leki 
poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. 

W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy, 
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i 
Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec). Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być 
szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. 

Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej 
ciąży aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na 
usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie. Tylko u nas oryginalne 
zestawy!!!! 

STALY KONTAKT
 TELEFONICZNY POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI WYSYLKA 24H 100% dyskrecji! NAJWYŻSZA 
SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97% 1 

zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 
(mifepristone)
 koszt: 400zL

 2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16tabl Misoprost 200mg oraz tabletka 
Ru486 (mifepristone) 600zl kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak 
postepowac krok po kroku KONTAKT 

 Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113

 Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych 
krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna, leki 
poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. 

W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy, 
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i 
Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec). Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być 
szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. 

Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej 
ciąży aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na 
usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie. Tylko u nas oryginalne 
zestawy!!!! 

STALY KONTAKT
 TELEFONICZNY POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI WYSYLKA 24H 100% dyskrecji! NAJWYŻSZA 
SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97% 1 

zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 
(mifepristone)
 koszt: 400zL

 2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16tabl Misoprost 200mg oraz tabletka 
Ru486 (mifepristone) 600zl kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak 
postepowac krok po kroku KONTAKT 

 Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest ktoś kto ma jeszcze Arthrotec i poratuje?

----------


## Czarrna@hotmail.com

Oferuję Arthrotec Forte cena 330 zł+ wysyłka. Do 8/9 tygodnia wystarcza sam Arthrotec bez RU, która jest u nas niedostępna . Tabletki są oryginalne kupowane bezpośrednio w aptece. Wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem, możliwy też odbiór osobisty. 
Kontakt:czarrna@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy jest ktoś z Poznania, mający możliwość sprzedaży powyższego z odbiorem osobistym? Proszę o kontakt mail Pee.joot25@gmail.com. Oszustom dziękuję, nie mam do tego teraz głowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię jogus939@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113[/QUOTE]


NIE ZAMAWIAJCIE OD NICH! Kaza placic przez paypal rodzinie i przyjaciolom, towaru nie wysylaja i pieniadze sa NIE do odzyskania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z whw. Email: malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Arthrotec forte op.20 szt

Posiadam opakowanie Arthrotec Forte. Zainteresowanych zapraszam agnieszkabz@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio skuteczny zestaw do 12 tygodnia zamawiany zza granicy dałam 60eur odsprzedam za 200zł zapraszam tylko zainteresowana kobietę. Posiadam tylko jeden taki zestaw ponieważ zamówiłam dwa jeden użyłam pozdrawiam Kenta90kie@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania arthrotec oryginalny z apteki cena za 12 sztuk 309 zł.zapraszam do kontaktu 
519373176

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Czarrna@hotmail.com;215218]Oferuję Arthrotec Forte cena 330 zł+ wysyłka. Do 8/9 tygodnia wystarcza sam Arthrotec 
Nieprawda , że wystarcza tylko do 8/9 tygodnia, w szpitalach stosowany jest do wywołania poronień do 23 tygodnia ciąży

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec z polskiej apteki, więcej info pod gocha7403@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nieźle was pogrzało 300 albo 400 zł za leki gdzie w aptece kosztują 49 zł to już łatwiej sobie ogarnąć receptę niż kupować od was leki. Śmiech na sali powodzenia w sprzedaży naciąganie idiotek

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktos na sprzedarz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie tabletki Cytotec ,Ahrtrotec 
najlepiej odbiór osobisty wojewodztwo łodzkie. Prosze o kontakt na maila kasia83pt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię pilnie tabletki Cytotec ,Ahrtrotec 
najlepiej odbiór osobisty wojewodztwo łodzkie. Prosze o kontakt na maila kasia83pt@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 75 mg +0,2 mg opakowanie 20 tabletek
> data 07/2024  opakowanie oryginalnie zamknięte,paragon,zostały po leczeniu  
> 300zł  ŁÓDŹ   660420463


Sa dostepne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pilnie kupię cytotec. Proszę o kontakt milena.chojnickawe@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw z wow który przyszedł do mnie za późno. Mój email: malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Łódź i okolice. Tylko odbiór osobisty
kostka1990@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam niecałe opakowanie tabletek Arthrotec
14 szt. Cena 90 zl
Nie wysyłam za pobraniem.
Ogłoszenie ważne do 28 lipca z powodu wyjazdu za granicę.
Osoby zainteresowane pisać na maila mazuriza743@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 1 opakowanie.
Arthrotec za 140 zł.
Posiadam 1 opakowanie.
Osoby zainteresowane proszę o wysłanie wiadomości na mail
marta.banaszkiewicz1@o2.pl

----------


## Czarrna@hotmail.com

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;215970]


> Oferuję Arthrotec Forte cena 330 zł+ wysyłka. Do 8/9 tygodnia wystarcza sam Arthrotec 
> Nieprawda , że wystarcza tylko do 8/9 tygodnia, w szpitalach stosowany jest do wywołania poronień do 23 tygodnia ciąży



Im bardziej zaawansowana ciąża tym większe ryzyko powikłań. W szpitalu zapewniają opiekę medyczną. Moim zdaniem lepiej nie ryzykować zabiegiem w domu powyżej 2 miesiaca.

----------


## Andżi

> Nieźle was pogrzało 300 albo 400 zł za leki gdzie w aptece kosztują 49 zł to już łatwiej sobie ogarnąć receptę niż kupować od was leki. Śmiech na sali powodzenia w sprzedaży naciąganie idiotek



Ciekawe który lekarz przepisze receptę na lek na reumatyzm młodej dziewczynie jak się nie ma znajomości. Jak masz namiary na takiego to chętnie wezmę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec z polskiej apteki , więcej info pod nr tel. 692893122

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kobiety które potrzebują pomocy posiadam na sprzedaż Art więcej napisze w wiadomości prywatnej mój adres e-mail minesota@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam kobiety które potrzebują pomocy posiadam na sprzedaż art więcej napisze w wiadomości prywatnej mój adres e-mail minesota@onet.pl


.   

Oszustka!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię z odbiorem w Bydgoszczy.
Pisz czesia_1406@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ten numer wam pomoże +48 793 383 538 ma na sprzedasz arthrotec 12 tabletek za 270zl razem z wysyłką, płatność przy odbiorze. Polecam bo sama zamówiłam, a wczoraj wzielam tabletki.

----------


## Abrakadabra9

Jedyne oryginalne tabletki na poronienie można zamówić na stronie *PORONNE.ORG*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMAGAMY wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

aborcyjnyteam@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pani Dorota dorotaorg@intmail.pl zaufana osoba zamawiałam 3lata temu zamówiłam teraz i dostałam to co potrzebuje nie jakieś witaminy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam skuteczne tabletki Katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię 12 sztuk lub więcej Arthrotecu. Tylko oryginalnie zapakowany i tylko wysyłka kurierem że sprawdzeniem zawartości przy kurierze. Inaczej nie zapłacę i nie odbiorę przesyłki.    agata.wawka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50mg + 0,2 mg oryginalny , zakupiony w polskiej aptece, wysyłka pocztą za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Zainteresowane proszę o kontakt pod nr tel. 882476446

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne więcej informacji pod adresem e-mail katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mam na zbyciu tabletki Arthrotec 12 sztuk zakupione w Polskiej aptece karolinaddb@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne nie za miliony monet Arthrotec 150zł
ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com
MÓW TAK ABORCJI!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arth magdazargoll@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuję Arthrotec Forte cena 330 zł+ wysyłka. Do 8/9 tygodnia wystarcza sam Arthrotec bez RU, która jest u nas niedostępna . Tabletki są oryginalne kupowane bezpośrednio w aptece. Wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem, możliwy też odbiór osobisty.
Kontakt:czarrna@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

512204079!!!!!!!! Oszuści
Kobiety nie dajcie się nabrać na ten numer 512204079!!!!! Przestrzegam Was to złodzieje numer już był zgłaszany na Policję podobno dużo zgłoszeń już mieli uważajcie!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam do odsprzedania jeden zestaw oryginalnie zapakowany mogę przesłać zdjęcia pozdrawiam paczenka5@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne więcej informacji katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam napisać do Pani Eryki
eryka.mnochyy@poczta.fm pomocna kobieta która wszystko wytłumaczy od a do z, szybko odpowiada stały kontakt do samego końca a przede wszystkim uczciwa osoba jako jedna z nielicznych ciężko w tych czasach na kimś polegać sama się o tym przekonałam Pani Eryka jest sumienna i napewno pomoże polecam z całego serca pozdrawiam kobiety które muszą to przejść i szukają wsparcia  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam do odsprzedania tabletki potrzebująca kobietę zapraszam do kontaktu gosiapolak@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam zestaw z organizacji womens help women kupiłam dla siebie lecz zrezygnowałam z użycia.. jeśli któraś kobieta jest w potrzebie i chce uczciwie odkupić zapraszam na kontakt email ola.ola2000x@interia.pl

----------


## Promujący

Megahejt.pl - polska strona internetowa, istniejąca od 2014 roku, która powstała po to, by ludzie mieli gdzie pisać co ich wnerwia. Administracja tej strony ceni sobie wolność słowa i szanuje prywatność ludzi. Wnerwia Was coś? Napiszcie o tym na Megahejt.pl jeśli chcecie. Na koniec dodam, że nie jestem adminem tamtej strony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 500 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne magdazargoll@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć pomogę jednej dziewczynie sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne kingaaugustyn@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
 Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

magdazargoll@op.pl sprzedam tab

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spójrz na tę stronę
aborcja.net.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej pomogę kingaaugustyn@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com
MÓW TAK ABORCJI FARMAKOLOGICZNEJ!

----------


## Ferka

> Sprzedam 12 tabletek leku Arthrotec (zawierającego 0,2 mg mizoprostolu). Kwota jaka mnie interesuje to 250zł z wysyłką. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z datą i jakimkolwiek wybranym słowem przez osobę zainteresowaną zakupem. Kontakt do mnie to monikajakubowska91@op.pl 
> Oszustów ostrzegam, że będę umieszczała mojego maila na zdjęciach tak aby był widoczny, więc nie łudźcie się, że uda wam się wykorzystywać moje fotki jako swoje!!!


Witam czy posiada pani jeszcze tabletki??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To bujda zdjęcie wysłała z napisem i data a tabletek do dziś nie ma!!! Uwaga nie wiem skąd biorą te tab ale ci co tu wstawiają bez problemu te fotki to krętacze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam w sprzedaży posiadam Arthrotec z Polskiej apteki adam.ziemba2@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam w sprzedaży posiadam Arthrotec z Polskiej apteki adam.ziemba2@intmail.pl


Oszust uważajcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę asnaghena@gmail.com
Cena 450 zł
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
У мене таблетки Poronne Cytotec, чистий мізопростол, якщо виникне несподівана проблема, дзвоніть мені asnaghena@gmail.com
Ціна 450 зл
мрії

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam napisać do Pani Eryki
eryka.mnochyy@poczta.fm pomocna kobieta która wszystko wytłumaczy od a do z, szybko odpowiada stały kontakt do samego końca a przede wszystkim uczciwa osoba jako jedna z nielicznych ciężko w tych czasach na kimś polegać sama się o tym przekonałam Pani Eryka jest sumienna i napewno uczciwie pomoże polecam z całego serca współczuję kobietom które muszą to przejść i szukają wsparcia a trafiają na tych wszystkich wyłudzaczy tu  :Frown: ((((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcjadlakazdego@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny jeśli któraś jest w potrzebie napiszcie ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kacperska_0103@onet.eu sprzedam tab

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec min. 12szt w oryginalnym blistrze, za pobraniem z mozliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.

potzrebuje888@op.pl

----------


## Reklamujący

Megahejt.pl - polska strona internetowa, istniejąca od 2014 roku, która powstała po to, by ludzie mieli gdzie pisać co ich wnerwia. Administracja tej strony ceni sobie wolność słowa i szanuje prywatność ludzi. Wnerwia Was coś? Napiszcie o tym na Megahejt.pl jeśli chcecie. Na koniec dodam, że nie jestem adminem tamtej strony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kingaaugustyn@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do sprzedania oryginalne opakowanie Arthrotec, niestety tylko 1 opakowanie więc kto pierwszy ten lepszy. Wszelkie pytania zapraszam do wiadomości
aneta.dominika88@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne
Kontakt : Adam.ziemba2@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę uczciwie z tab kaziakazia@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z whw został zamówiony na własny użytek ale okazało się że się nie przydał mam w razie czego potwierdzenie przelewu do nich oraz emaile z nimi do wglądu z góry pisze że to jednorazowa sprzedaż jednego zestawu mój adres e-mail kacperska_0103@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę justynadudzinska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw więcej informacji udzielę w wiadomości prywatnej matetinka@op.pl

----------


## Promujący

Iłów - miejscowość znajdująca się w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, w powiecie sochaczewskim, w 
gminie Iłów. W tej miejscowości od wielu lat co roku odbywa się impreza o nazwie "Pożegnanie Lata w Iłowie". 

W Iłowie jest supermarket o nazwie "ABP Market" przy ulicy "Rynek Staromiejski 21" - bardzo fajny sklep. Róbcie w nim zakupy, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, pomogę w uzyskaniu tabletek marina_444@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedam tabletki aborcyjne ewakozub1988@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zapraszam do zakupu oryginalnych tabletek z Polskiej apteki adam888.ziemba@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedam tabletki aborcyjne ewakozub1988@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię oryginalny zestaw lub arthrotec. Proszę o kontakt marta_005@proton.me

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcjadlakazdego@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pomogę więcej informacji udzielę w wiadomości prywatnej magdalena01@cyberia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jak macie potrzebę to zamawiajcie od aborcjadlakazdego@interia.com dostałam od nich uczciwie paczkę reszta to banda oszustów!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania opakowanie arthrotecu forte, Lublin. Tel 534229496, w kontakcie telefonicznym wyśle zdjecia  w celu potwierdzenia oryginalności produktu. Cena 300 zł. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli chcecie dostać prawdziwa pomoc w tej sprawie do piszcie do Pani Doroty dorotacom@op.pl naprawdę wam pomoże jako jedna z nielicznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


Witam. Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam ten numer 502-427-780 ja od tej pani odbierałam osobiscie tabletki na slasku.  Pani bardzo rzeczowa i merytoryczna udzieliła mi instrukcji stosowania tego leku i zabieg zakonczył sie sukcesem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam do odsprzedania tabletki poronne oryginalnie zapakowane kontakt do mnie izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec 50 mg + 0,2 mg z polskiej apteki . Więcej informacji pod numerem telefonu 882476446 lub email gocha7403@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore kiedys sama stosowałam beda w 9 tyg. ciąży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam tabletki, podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu a jesli potrzebujesz wsparcia to przeprowadze Cie przez cała kuracje tak aby wszystko sie udało. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się oszukać. Żadna z tych osób wam nie pomoże, wręcz przeciwnie.
Jedni wysyłają tabletki w woreczkach strunowych nie wiadomo jakiego pochodzenia, inni obiecują że są tacy uczciwi itp. Zrobicie przelew nikt więcej się do was nie odezwie.  Nie dajcie się nabrać.  Zaufałam tu 3 osobą zostałam oszukana niestety.  Jeżeli chcecie oryginalne tabletki to polecam Wolna Aborcja- zamawiacie zestaw przychodzi wam za pobraniem w oryginalnym opakowaniu w przeciągu 2 dni. Trzeba trochę zapłacić ale w porównaniu z tymi oszustami na prawdę warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam tanio i uczciwie Arthrotec izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## trfaantihtuh23

Web hack người nghe Soundcloud quảng cáo



Cpanel đẩy views Soundcloud nhanh



dich vu tang luot view Soundcloud uy tin



Cpanel đẩy lượt view Soundcloud đề xuất 





Site đẩy người view Soundcloud tự nhiên

----------


## trfaantihtuh23

Chuyên buff người view Soundcloud uy tín



dv hack luot nghe Soundcloud cham



ban tang nguoi xem Soundcloud uy tin



cong cu day nguoi view Soundcloud de xuat 





DV đẩy giờ xem Soundcloud siêu tốc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec 50 mg + 0,2 mg z polskiej apteki . Więcej informacji pod numerem telefonu 882476446 lub email gocha7403@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio Arthrotec izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cena 250 zł już z wysyłką. Oryginalne opakowanie. Mogę wysłać więcej zdjęć. Więcej informacji proszę pisać aneta.dominika88@interia.pl

----------

